# Official SUPER Street Fighter IV Dojo of More Shoto



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2007)

> Comment from: Brian Dunn [Member]
> @Patrick,
> 
> ....... with a lot of projects under development - some major, some minor, some announced already, some yet to be announced (we have a Gamer's Day coming up in the middle of October where we are going to drop some big bombshells - you've been warned).





> Comment from: Brian Dunn [Member]
> .... everyone at Capcom knows all the fans are extremely anxious for a NEW SF game, believe me. That's about all I can say about that...





> Comment from: Rey [Visitor]
> Well, I can testify, that what's coming is a megaton bomb! You will not be dissappointed.





> Comment from: Brian Dunn [Member]
> There are multiple bombshells coming. We have our Gamer's Day event in London next Wednesday (10/17), but there will be announcements and things starting to come up on Monday (10/15) and continuing all week.
> 
> Keep an eye on capcom-unity.com because we'll have all the big news there.



Street Fighter IV finally? Street Fighter Alpha IV(Don't know how they can fit it in but..)?!

Let's just hope for nothing like SF Legends or SF Cell Phone or some crap like that


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, def.

I really love me some Sak in this version. She ALMOST feels like she is supposed to, ALMOST.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread had to be split because it was over 10k posts. The first part can be found .


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2010)

Dudley's ducking should go through all normals and specials. ;-;


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 3, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, def.
> 
> I really love me some Sak in this version. She ALMOST feels like she is supposed to, ALMOST.



Agree, although I haven't been showing her as much love as I should be.  Right now I'm rolling Ibuki, Guile, and Cody.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley's ducking should go through all normals and specials. ;-;


Yeah no kidding, also just found out you can HK sweep hurricane kicks.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 3, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Yeah no kidding, also just found out you can HK sweep hurricane kicks.



Which is nonsense.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 3, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Which is nonsense.



You could Sweep and a lot of other shit since SF2.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 3, 2010)

During a hurricane kick?
Got any clips? Cause I don't remember that. I remember being inviincible for that time period.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2010)

This is pretty accurate.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 3, 2010)

Superstars said:


> During a hurricane kick?
> Got any clips? Cause I don't remember that. I remember being inviincible for that time period.


You remember tatsus being invincible from start to finish?

Did you smoke angel dust in the 90s?


----------



## Superstars (Jun 3, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> You remember tatsus being invincible from start to finish?
> 
> Did you smoke angel dust in the 90s?



I 'm saying DURING the HK not at the start or finish.


----------



## Akira (Jun 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This is pretty accurate.



 @ the KOF, Melty Blood and Vs. series ones.

The VF one is kind of upsetting, lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 3, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I 'm saying DURING the HK not at the start or finish.



The bottom leg can pass fireballs, and I believe it wnt over lows at start up, but you can definitely sweep them during it's active portion.

@ that pic.

I play melty blood.. I don't look like that D:


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 3, 2010)

Wait, are we talking about a random grounded Tatsu now?

Shit, you could've Flashkick and Shoryu that no problem. The only time Tatsus had invincibility frames was in HF where Ryu's Tatsu had some startup invincibility on it.

Plus who the hell would do a random grounded Tatsu except if you're trying to be Ume and go through SPD, Sonic Booms, and Yoga Fires.


----------



## oricon (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone wanna play, my psn is on my sig.
Mainly play as Fei Long.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 3, 2010)

pulled my stick but the cords were tangled up. Xbox 360 fell off dresser.  SSF4 disc no longer can be read.....plot twist....it was my friends game. 


He now owns my copy. I am no longer an owner of SSF4 .


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 3, 2010)

So what you're saying is that you upstaged Gootecks by going beyond just the stick and to the actual system.

Anyone know of any other good Juri players besides Floe?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 3, 2010)

i think i heard of this b4. wtf happened to Gootecks. he raged cuz folks caught up quick and kick his ass all the time now?!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 3, 2010)

It's probably just a fake rumour but apparently Gootecks got pissed at some tournament or MM and threw his stick in rage. 

EDIT: I'm starting to get really irritated with online play. Getting thrown when I know I teched and getting smacked when I know I blocked.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2010)

^That's the jungles of net play. Some moves are literally netplay unblockable on reaction.


Amanomurakumo said:


> So what you're saying is that you upstaged Gootecks by going beyond just the stick and to the actual system.
> 
> Anyone know of any other good Juri players besides Floe?





And blueNINE plays a pretty decent Juri.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 4, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> ^That's the jungles of net play. Some moves are literally netplay unblockable on reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mothafucka


----------



## Daedus (Jun 4, 2010)

He mains Abel and alts Juri?   That's my game, too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2010)

At ECT he played Juri exclusively fromw hat I saw, if you mean blueNINE.. I know he can play Abel, too, though.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I meant.

Juri exclusively, you say?  Hm.

Juri is a lot of fun, but in the end I prefer Abel's rushdown game to her poking/zoning.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 4, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> EDIT: I'm starting to get really irritated with online play. Getting thrown when I know I teched and getting smacked when I know I blocked.



No matter how good the connection it's just the natural lag netplay has which is garbage.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 4, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> It's probably just a fake rumour but apparently Gootecks got pissed at some tournament or MM and threw his stick in rage.
> 
> EDIT: I'm starting to get really irritated with online play. Getting thrown when I know I teched and getting smacked when I know I blocked.



You're a moron if you actually believe that.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2010)

So, to my surprise, Superstars actually isn't a bad player. 

Sorry to bounce on you, but, when I drop a link and your friend is mashing super in hit stun, I had to quit.

Hit me up, another time preferably just 1v1 matches, I lack the patience to sit and watch other people in a room that size.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 4, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> So, to my surprise, Tears actually isn't a bad player.
> 
> Sorry to bounce on you, but, when I drop a link and your friend is mashing super in hit stun, I had to quit.
> 
> Hit me up, another time preferably just 1v1 matches, I lack the patience to sit and watch other people in a room that size.



Patience is a gift and you played *Superstars* not *Tears*.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow yeah, my bad.

And I have plenty patience, the super mash shit is just annoying. Especially for a combo I genrally don't miss in real time.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, I don't like the natural lag the internet has either. It shouldn't have any lag especially for people in the US.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 5, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> You're a moron if you actually believe that.



Never said I did but it's urban legend for some quick lulz.

Just got back from local arcade and playing offline is much more enjoyable. 
And it's impossible to get rid of lag for online play though playing 3s on GGPO is damn near close.



bbq sauce said:


> ^That's the jungles of net play. Some moves are literally netplay unblockable on reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuckin lols.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 5, 2010)

hey I got the collectors edition with the movie token. However it says to reedem by 31/10/2010. WTF cant use it till then? O.o


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 5, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> hey I got the collectors edition with the movie token. However it says to *reedem by* 31/10/2010. WTF cant use it till then? O.o



Redeem before that date.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 6, 2010)

Gonna be on playing Guile.

PSN: Duy123


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

Ggs duy. I had to beg this guy to stop playing guile and nothing really changed still got murked.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 7, 2010)

lol. wish i could test him out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 7, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Ggs duy. I had to beg this guy to stop playing guile and nothing really changed still got murked.



GGs to you too.

If you played off a good crossup game and get in on me, I would lose so fast. I'm still getting accustomed to Guile's closer pokes, because I'm still stuck in ST-Guile mode where I think all of his normals are very fast.

I still don't understand why the recovery for his Flashkick is so damn bad. I so want to walk back and gain my ground back after I Flashkick someone.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 7, 2010)

Generally speaking, how do you guys break yourself of bad character habits?  I'm doing quite a bit with Abel that I know is not safe or smart, but it will often win me games in the clutch.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 7, 2010)

The answer to a bad habit is just block instead.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 7, 2010)

!

To those who are still confused about what Option Select is.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 7, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs to you too.
> 
> If you played off a good crossup game and get in on me, I would lose so fast. I'm still getting accustomed to Guile's closer pokes, because I'm still stuck in ST-Guile mode where I think all of his normals are very fast.
> 
> I still don't understand why the recovery for his Flashkick is so damn bad. I so want to walk back and gain my ground back after I Flashkick someone.



The recovery in the game period, is garbage.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 7, 2010)

Except for sonic booms. ><


----------



## Daedus (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd just like to reiterate how awesome training mode is.

Fantastic options for improving one's game.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 8, 2010)

Nothing is better than actual battle to get game.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 8, 2010)

Undoubtedly.   But as far as options for practice are concerned, you won't find a better setup.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 8, 2010)

^ truth I can block crossup's all day in training lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 8, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Nothing is better than actual battle to get game.



That depends. Getting various timings down to muscle memory is important, and t-mode is the fastest way to do it.

Not to mention some people you play against are worse than the dummy, lolol.


Daedus said:


> Undoubtedly.   But as far as options for practice are concerned, you won't find a better setup.


One thing I have to admit, they did do training mode well, but, the various options you have are still just the standard that most fighting games have.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LQ0R6-61HI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 8, 2010)

It's funny how the pace of this game can go from utterly boring, to hype, and back to boring again, so fast.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Indeed. Though I'm sure I'll find myself interested again before long... unless a third Guilty Gear is released. Then I'm going full on Slayer.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 8, 2010)

Supposedly a next gen Guilty Gear is in the works. There was an interview with Daisuke about it on some website.. What worries me is, I don't recall them saying outright if it were a fighting game (pls god, no overture sequels), but, my friends claim it was confirmed to be a fighting game.

If it lives up to it's predecessors, I likely won't give a darn about anything else. 'Cept maybe Melty Blood, that shit did hook me pretty hard.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 8, 2010)

GG was alright, but I never did get into it as much as other titles.  I was pretty solid with Ky and Chipp if I recall correctly.
I-no was pretty damn cheap, though.

SSFIV has pretty basically taken up all my fighting game interest, at least until Battle Coliseum hits XBL tomorrow.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 8, 2010)

I-No is such a shitty character though.

Losing to I-No is all based on not knowing how to fight her, most of the time. That, and the fact that like 90% of the characters in GG, if she knocks you down, you'll most likely die, if you don't know her mix ups(and potentially even if you do).


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Didn't like BlazBlue and MB is gay, so heh.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 8, 2010)

MB is a great and deep game.. @WuFei Only scrubs cry over Nero deer.. it's no different all the various shit people cry about in SF.

BB is a terrible game. It's roster size isn't the problem.. it's core mechanics suck.. Not to mention the character designs are bland cliches, or just GG clones.

GG is my favorite fighting series. Problem is, it's dead. You'd be hardpressed to find a 30 man bracket, even at majors.
SF is classic, and will over always have a place in my heart, but, I just am not a fan of the direction it's gone in.
MB is great, well balanced in both cast and mechanics, good character designs, depth, etc.
BB is trash. Pure trash.
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon S is what we all should really play.


----------



## Akira (Jun 8, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> *I'd be so happy if a GG XXX came out. i aint talkin porn.*





Also, CT is such a broken game.


Play Jojo's Bizarre Adventure instead


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Cause we all know that ain't broke. :amirite


----------



## Akira (Jun 8, 2010)

still more fun than CT


----------



## Superstars (Jun 8, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> That depends. Getting various timings down to muscle memory is important, and t-mode is the fastest way to do it.
> 
> Not to mention some people you play against are worse than the dummy, lolol.
> 
> One thing I have to admit, they did do training mode well, but, the various options you have are still just the standard that most fighting games have.



So could training mode allow me to set a character to do a certain move like have Ryu just sit there and shoot projectile attacks while I try and absorb them?

How would I set that up? cause I don't go to the training room.


----------



## Akira (Jun 8, 2010)

Superstars said:


> So could training mode allow me to set a character to do a certain move like have Ryu just sit there and shoot projectile attacks while I try and absorb them?
> 
> How would I set that up? cause I don't go to the training room.



Yes, you can switch "mode" to record in the training menu then you'll control the other character for ten seconds. Do whatever you want him to do (like just spam hadoukens) then switch to playback.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 8, 2010)

Superstars said:


> So could training mode allow me to set a character to do a certain move like have Ryu just sit there and shoot projectile attacks while I try and absorb them?
> 
> How would I set that up? cause I don't go to the training room.



You can set him up to do anything you yourself can perform, with in a set time period.

Pause > Dummy > set him from stand to "record" > record the action > pause > set dummy to "playback".

You can use it for all kinds of shit, have the dummy knock you down and run option selects to test what various options it covers.. have them run common poke strings to figure out escape methods, whatever else you might want.


Akira said:


> Also, CT is such a broken game.
> 
> 
> Play Jojo's Bizarre Adventure instead


When my poverty lap top comes, I'm def gonna run some JJBA.

CT isn't so bad because it's broken.. but, it rewards shit that is completely scrubby.. the reward for fundamental good defense was a guard break -___-  ..BB defense was literally a guess between whether to mash 2A, or hold 7A+B. Throws were useless because the O/S tech was literally risk free. Overheads were mad slow and INCREDIBLU OBVIOUS(yes, incrediblu, it needed it's own word to describe it), 90% of the time they were just up-backing and chicken blocking that shit anyway.. and knockdowns let the defender put the offender in a guessing game, that takes away inniative, and reduces oki to waiting and watching what way they take to keep pressure, opposed to trying to punish them, or put them in a mix up.. which creates a very bland offense game.

Some of this was fixed in CS, some of it, is still there. Hence why the series still gets no love from me.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 8, 2010)

Akira said:


> Yes, you can switch "mode" to record in the training menu then you'll control the other character for ten seconds. Do whatever you want him to do (like just spam hadoukens) then switch to playback.





bbq sauce said:


> You can set him up to do anything you yourself can perform, with in a set time period.
> 
> Pause > Dummy > set him from stand to "record" > record the action > pause > set dummy to "playback".
> 
> You can use it for all kinds of shit, have the dummy knock you down and run option selects to test what various options it covers.. have them run common poke strings to figure out escape methods, whatever else you might want.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2010)

BBQ is free.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2010)

Only cause Super draws in a ton of posers.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 9, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Only cause every fighting game ever made draws in a ton of posers.



Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone on Live want to play? PSN is acting gay at the moment.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 9, 2010)

Got the game for the Box, add me up bitchezz!


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 9, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Edited for accuracy.



Nah, Biscuits is right. SF4 has a mountain of online randoms who just show up and enter, and have no idea why they lose.
No other games have that.. 'cept maybe BB, but, nobody gives a fuck about that trash heep game.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Got the game for the Box, add me up bitchezz!



add me, I'm online now.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 9, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Nah, Biscuits is right. SF4 has a mountain of online randoms who just show up and enter, and have no idea why they lose.
> No other games have that.. 'cept maybe BB, but, nobody gives a fuck about that trash heep game.



Easy wins are a deterrent for tournament play?  Isn't that why they lose and people who put forth real effort win?  What's the rub here?

Might I just say that I'm thoroughly confused?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not saying it's a deterrent.. But, nobody goes to a tournament to play with bottom level players.. Plus, the fact that they make tournaments dragggggggg.

I mean. It was a big deal when 3S had like ~300 entrants at Evo 05 or 06... SF4 drew over a thousand. Granted some people played other games, before moving into SF4, but, I'd assume a good majority of that 700 extra entrants are made up of people that never touched a fighting game up until SF4.


----------



## Akira (Jun 9, 2010)

Does it really matter though?

Surely the newbie players will either get beaten so badly they'll bitch and never show their faces again or they'll actually improve and the scene would grow as a result?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not complaining. I'm just saying, that's probably what he meant when he made that poseur comment.

I like that the community is expanding, I just hope coming out to tournaments can inspire people to play better games.


----------



## Mokujon (Jun 9, 2010)

over $20,000 for the pool at evo.  it's gonna be crazy this year.  i'm glad i'm gonna be there.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't make it this year. D:

I'm mad cause last year was hype as hell and it was just me and one friend.. this year the whole crew, practically, will be there, and I can't make it ><

And even worse.... MELTY BLOOD IS AN OFFICIAL GAME AND I'M GONNA MISS IT


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 10, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I can't make it this year. D:
> 
> I'm mad cause last year was hype as hell and it was just me and one friend.. this year the whole crew, practically, will be there, and I can't make it ><
> 
> And even worse.... MELTY BLOOD IS AN OFFICIAL GAME AND I'M GONNA MISS IT



Guess I can't beast you irl then...

This year is gonna be crazy hype and you know it!!!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 11, 2010)

GG's Biscuits. I have been working on my footsies, empty jumps, FADC, and move priorities. I am just happy that I didn't get dusted like last time lol


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2010)

Hellion said:


> GG's Biscuits. I have been working on my footsies, empty jumps, FADC, and move priorities. I am just happy that I didn't get dusted like last time lol



Oh, you can get dusted if I want to...
I was just holding forward most of the time and not actually blocking, so I would run into normals, lol.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 11, 2010)

^Your gamertag still Biscuits on Live?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2010)

srg skeetz is my live tag. but you have me on psn so we should just play on there.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 13, 2010)

Good games LayZ. My Juri didn't get demolished this time but I still need lots of work with her. Also,  to your Cammy lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 13, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Guess I can't beast you irl then...
> 
> This year is gonna be crazy hype and you know it!!!



Damn.... I'll grind this shit out and run it back on you at 2k11.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Good games LayZ. My Juri didn't get demolished this time but I still need lots of work with her. Also,  to your Cammy lol.


GGs  My Cammy needs work too.  I drop so many links.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAnU9CEuEYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 14, 2010)

I lol'ed..


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 14, 2010)

More people should use Hakan. He's SOOOO underrated.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2010)

That's because he's rather shitty.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2010)

Tournament mode is out and it's garbage. It doesn't add anything to the game, at all.
If it randomly paired people from your area into a tournament bracket then it would of been some what fun.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2010)

Sooo what does it actually do?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2010)

Lost so much interest in this game, heh.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck Madcatz! , who's enough pimp to buy Nathal  Kinect to improve their game?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU1k8DCxN8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daedus (Jun 15, 2010)

My interest in this game is still going strong.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lost so much interest in this game, heh.



Same.

B2animu games


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2010)

That BB out in a few weeks. 
Gonna learn Bang in a 1 day and then take LK's money.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2010)

Didn't everybody learn CS Bang in one day? -___-

Litchi's S tier, now, too, though.. She's the only character I've seen that's more stupid than Bang.. at least she has to play fairly smart.

Whatever, I'll probably play for like a week, be mad that Tsubaki does no damage, and go back to braindead Jin.

I'm just waitin on that MBAA: Current Code.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2010)

I seen Litchi do 4K+ off a return Pole hit...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck MB, gay ass game.

I want a new GG. D:


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2010)

I played GG last weekend with Isaiah and was jizzing as I played.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I seen Litchi do 4K+ off a return Pole hit...



That's retarded. 

loldamage into lol 3 mixups off corner knockdown into super.

I already know I will love this game.


Hangat?r said:


> Fuck MB, gay ass game.
> 
> I want a new GG. D:



I got money that says you never played Melty Blood in your life.

New GG would be hot shit though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2010)

I haven't, I've looked into it on YT and sites and shit and saw that none of the characters even remotely interested me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Dat super


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2010)

When's the last time you watched that game?

The only time you use meter to get them off is if you bunker, an that's only an option in H-moon.

LK is one of the least risky players I've seen. The only time you "mash" normals is after pressure reset if you think they're going to just no fear dash in at you.. Or if you're waking up vs a command throw like Kohaku's, you have to mash 2A.

Defense works as follows -

You block the first string, maybe the second, then you have to act to get out of pressure. It's not like GG where if you block well they'll get pushed out eventually.. in MB they can reset pressure at the end of every string, you can block as well as you want, if you don't act you'll block til time's up.

LK gets away with "mashing" out because he's good at reading what they're going to do. Play the game and attempt just guess mash after a pressure reset. I guarantee you get blown up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd play VF but there are no characters that interest me. Plus the entry threshold is like fucking Mt. Blanc.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 15, 2010)

For poor souls such as myself that can't make it to EVO, I was considering having a group MSN convo or Skype conference call during the days of the presumed stream. Sound like a good idea?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2010)

Lots of tired Europeans in there, heh.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 15, 2010)

Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 15, 2010)

Unrelated, but I linked some MvC3 gameplay videos in the official forum.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd play VF if there were other folks to fuckin play wit lol. i had to drop the game after getting no matches on live and lack of connects in Atl fighting scene.

I used to be able to get in some GG and 3rd Strike quite a bit when i was still at GA Tech. It kills me to play that and realize how more solid it feels compared to blazblue.

anyone been able to try out tourney mode?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2010)

That's for hit confirming... It has nothing to do with defense..

And 2A hit confirms aren't even that good in a lot of situations in AA, because of the hierarchy system giving some(maybe all, not sure) B and C normals have anti-A invincibility.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 16, 2010)

Eeewww.

Both MB and GG are gay.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> For poor souls such as myself that can't make it to EVO, I was considering having a group MSN convo or Skype conference call during the days of the presumed stream. Sound like a good idea?



Some of my friends and I usually do that with other streams as well and we're most likely doing a Skype conf. for EVO. So I'm definitely down for that.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 16, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Dat super



Better hope it has online play...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 16, 2010)

^Watch your thumb get destroyed by the D-Pad


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo 3DS has an analog stick.


----------



## Tokkan (Jun 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Nintendo 3DS has an analog stick.



Not really a stick, but it is analogue control.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 16, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Eeewww.
> 
> Both MB and GG are gay.



I understand MB hate. I hated the game until LK made me play MBAC with him when we were having GG casuals.. After I played it, I loved it.

But calling GG gay is on some 7 deadly sins shit.. you just don't do that. D:


----------



## Daedus (Jun 17, 2010)

So I took a gander at my list of games on my XBL library.

NeoGeo Battle Coliseum
SSFIV
MvC2
KOF98
UMK3
GGX2#Reload

I'm looking into Garou- is it worth the points?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

Not really.


What's so gay about GG?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> What's so gay about GG?



It's too ANIMUUUUU OMG AND why is it soooo harddddd.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> It's too ANIMUUUUU OMG AND why is it soooo harddddd.



lol i know rite. 


Welp there goes my casual 3rd strike play with anyone. All it took was one parry for my brother not to want to play the game with me anymore. 

Thanks capcom for not making the game easier.


----------



## delirium (Jun 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol i know rite.
> 
> 
> Welp there goes my casual 3rd strike play with anyone. All it took was one parry for my brother not to want to play the game with me anymore.
> ...



Do you play on GGPO? We can def run some matches.

Also, anyone wanna teach me how to play JoJo and Vampire Savior on GGPO?

MB looks fun. I tried getting a Dreamcast emulator to try it out but everyone i tired kept crashing on me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2010)

delirium said:


> Do you play on GGPO? We can def run some matches.
> 
> Also, anyone wanna teach me how to play JoJo and Vampire Savior on GGPO?
> 
> MB looks fun. I tried getting a Dreamcast emulator to try it out but everyone i tired kept crashing on me.



I have ggpo sitting on my desktop. I never could get it running. Yeah this is the same guy who was trying to get it to run a few months back but i gave up eventually. I did everything possible, ports are open, i put the files in the GGPO folder but nothing would work. If you know another way to get it to work pleeeease show me!


----------



## delirium (Jun 17, 2010)

Sure, I can try and help you out.

How far do you get? Can you at least log onto GGPO? Can you get into the SF3 room? Do you have both sfiii and sfiiin in your roms folder?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2010)

A PC port of GGAC+ would be the shiznit.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 18, 2010)

I keep getting called a block-whore online.  I'm beginning to resent the chat support for this game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 18, 2010)

YOU BLOX GUD DAT MAKE MEH MADDD~~


Yeah, though, I've recieved a good few hate mails about "blocking too much"~

When I used to play Vanilla at U.P in Philly, the goons used to get mad at how turtley I played, too.. meh.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2010)

It's even more fun with Guile. FADC STunna Shades.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 19, 2010)

delirium said:


> Laptop couldn't handle pcsx emu anyway so I got the PC version. Game has been pretty fun, though. I like a lot of the characters. I think I'll fuck around with White Len and Satsuki for now and see what happens.
> 
> All I need on here now is Hokuto no Ken on here and I'm set
> 
> ...



PC version is MBAC, though, which is no longer played in tourney.

<3 Sacchin, though.

I hear there's a naomi emulator out now, so HnK on the laptop isn't that unthinkable


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone else on PSN play Makoto? I'm liking her after I nearly owned a grade A Sagat when I first played her/


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 21, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Anyone else on PSN play Makoto? I'm liking her after I nearly owned a grade A Sagat when I first played her/



I'm not gonna risk that online yet, she's like the street fighter form of all-in.

You'll look brilliant or horrible with her.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2010)

Or you play 3S.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 21, 2010)

Or you play Marvel vs Capcom 3.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 21, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Anyone else on PSN play Makoto? I'm liking her after I nearly owned a grade A Sagat when I first played her/



Me do.

I'll run some games if you're down.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 22, 2010)

RegGq is my psn add. I Dont have you on my list anymore. We could run some tomorrow I have to study for a diploma tonight.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 22, 2010)

Grade A Sagat? OH MAN


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 22, 2010)

my Guy had fallen so much its ridiculous. i thinks folks just had him figured out after some time. my PP fell to like 500 after chilling at 2500 for a min. and i got downgraded from B to C after BP dropped below 2500 lol. my friends were like wtf happened lol.

so i'm reworking Guy. and its somehow starting to work out. i'm playing wit Ultra 2 alot more (his grab). and i'm rushing down like hell now and doing run stop shit into counters alot more now. does this define a frame trap?

my execution has improved dramatically in my effort to do his run cancel shenanigans and ultra 2. i'm happy.

 also makin sure i'm playing no1 but more skilled folks cause honestly the shitty folks destroyed my gameplay. 

i'd like to get in some games wit some of yall to practice cause i only really can play wit folks in ranked. i hate the waiting of every other mode.

and fuck tourney mode.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 22, 2010)

Not a frame trap, so much as it is just baiting and punishing.. Run stop baits out buttons, counter pokes punish said buttons.

Frame trap is more a long the lines of a blockstring with just enough frame gaps to tempt people to press buttons, and makes them eat counter hits when they do.

Frame traps often times don't work in the lower levels of this game(net play). Scrubs are mashing DP/Super/Ultra more often than trying to poke out with normals, since there's no execution necessary to get that out on the first frame anymore.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 22, 2010)

gotcha. Cody seems to be only person i've seen do it religiously.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 22, 2010)

Anybody got some tips on using Cammy? (looking at you Duy). I've picked her up again since Vanilla but I wasn't good with her then so.......


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 22, 2010)

Learn to instant dive kick.
Turn off your brain and just do auto pilot mix ups off blocked dive kicks.
????
Profit


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 22, 2010)

Barry said:


> Anybody got some tips on using Cammy? (looking at you Duy). I've picked her up again since Vanilla but I wasn't good with her then so.......



I don't really know anything about Cammy, just that if you can't do Instant Dive Kicks and her BnB, pick a different character.

She's like a Mini-Rufus in a sense.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 22, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Learn to instant dive kick.
> Turn off your brain and just do auto pilot mix ups off blocked dive kicks.
> ????
> Profit





Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't really know anything about Cammy, just that if you can't do Instant Dive Kicks and her BnB, pick a different character.
> 
> She's like a Mini-Rufus in a sense.



Thanks guys. I've been watching a lot of matches on her and the instant dive kick does seem essential in her mix up game and her c.HP > c.MK links seems like a bitch to master. whatever, time hit up the lab.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 22, 2010)

Barry said:


> Thanks guys. I've been watching a lot of matches on her and the instant dive kick does seem essential in her mix up game and her c.HP > c.MK links seems like a bitch to master. whatever, time hit up the lab.



Work on c.Short, c.Jab, c.Jab xx Cannon Drill first.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 22, 2010)

for those in the tourney scene, how have the newbies been stacking up compared to arcade originals. is it a repeat of console characters being a bit subpar?

it seems pretty matchup dependent just from what ive seen.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 22, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Work on c.Short, c.Jab, c.Jab xx Cannon Drill first.


Yep, thats the easiest one to do.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 22, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> for those in the tourney scene, how have the newbies been stacking up compared to arcade originals. is it a repeat of console characters being a bit subpar?
> 
> it seems pretty matchup dependent just from what ive seen.



That's exactly how it is. Most console characters got buffs from Vanilla.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 22, 2010)

Watching The Break Weekly #62 live stream.  FYC Ryder has the most boss ssf4 Abel I've ever seen.  I love it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2010)

Abel and Rufus are the most bullshit characters in the game.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't believe you of all people would be that salty about any character.

No, wait.  Carry on.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2010)

Elaborate on that? I don't play the game seriously enough to be salty at anything. It's pretty much fact that those 2 are the cheapest in the game.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 23, 2010)

How the hell is Abel cheap?

As for your first question: You have something of a negative nancy vibe in near every post you've made on this thread.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

A good El Fuerte is the most annoying character in this game, then Blanka. God I hate Blankas.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 23, 2010)

Fools need to learn when to jump.  Breathless is good, but nowhere near the GDLK status sore losers keep attributing to it.  Great mix-up, high damage output, but on the other hand he's got shit for anti-air and no real game when he's not on the offense.  You'd have to be really stretching to call him cheap.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2010)

You obviously don't play the game outside of online so arguing with you would be moot. 

Fuerte and Blanka are only annoying when you don't know the matchups. You can have a ton of Abel EXP and still get mauled cause you really can't do anything against shit like toward+Forward > dash 50/50. You either guess wrong or guess right and then have to avoid the next mixup anyway.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 23, 2010)

O god. Breathless aka "lolwtf". I probably wouldn't be so negative about if didnt have such a high damage output.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2010)

Barry said:


> O god. Breathless aka "lolwtf". I probably wouldn't be so negative about if didnt have such a high damage output.


That's it? 
Breathless is like a faster Raging demon with armor, can be held and then released and cancellable. Do you know how many times I've seen people jump over breathless just to get Tornado Thrown after Abel cancelled out of it? LOL


----------



## Barry. (Jun 23, 2010)

Have yet to see that but damn....


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 23, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Fools need to learn when to jump.  Breathless is good, but nowhere near the GDLK status sore losers keep attributing to it.  Great mix-up, high damage output, but on the other hand he's got shit for anti-air and no real game when he's not on the offense.  You'd have to be really stretching to call him cheap.



Abel's moved up the tier list solely because of U2.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 23, 2010)

*@ Wu Fei:*The original arcade characters are still better than the consoles.

*@ Daedus:*Abel's U2 moved him very well up the tiers.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 23, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Fools need to learn when to jump.  Breathless is good, but nowhere near the GDLK status sore losers keep attributing to it.  Great mix-up, high damage output, but on the other hand he's got shit for anti-air and no real game when he's not on the offense.  You'd have to be really stretching to call him cheap.



Nowhere near godlike?

- It does like 50-65% when it's at full Ultra
- You CANNOT react to it. Not the Ultra cutscene, but his movement.. He crosses the screen way too fast to react to if it's spaced right.
- Properly spaced with their back to the corner, it's unavoidable.
- If by chance you throw it out and think "Hurrdurr maybe that was a bad idea" you can just fucking cancel it and stay safe.

It's top 3 Ultras in this retarded game. IMO

Matter fact, I can only thin of one that I'd consider better.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1YcdH7nfV0[/YOUTUBE]


Good =/= cheap.  Like everything else when going up against Abel, you need to gauge range.  Close up? Jump over him. Got some distance between you? Jump back.  In mid-air?  WHY THE FUCK WHERE YOU JUMPING WHEN ABEL HAD U2 CHARGED? Yes it puts serious pressure on you by limiting your options, that I'll agree with- and that's why it's a good ultra, not an infallible one.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 23, 2010)

Those options are all assuming you guessed right.

The only one that's covers your bases marginally is EX kikouken, and if he's close and he lets off immediately you will not have time react and shoot the fire ball, you'll likely be grabbed  by the time you've put the stick from [4] to 6 and pressed PP.

All of the other options, he can just hold it for a second, if he's spaced right and you guess SBK or guess Kikosho, when it wiffs you're gonna get fucked.. Same goes for backdashes and jumps.. if the Abel player just waits, he'll hit your recovery or trip guard and you're fucked. It's not as simple as "just guage range and do [x]".  You still have to guess, and if you guess wrong you lose that round.
I don't know about how fast the cancel recovers, but, he could potentially cancel on reaction to U1, block it, and fist that ass till she can taste it.

Even if U1 can punish it with out him being able to react, it's still forcing her to run the shittier Ultra. Which only combos in the corner (and only on certain characters) and has limited use to bait projectiles, which he doesn't have.

When it comes down to it, I wouldn't call it cheap, I don't call anything "cheap". But I would say it's definitely lame and brainless.. Just move into range, activate it, and intantly mind fuck your opponent.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2010)

That's 1 character... 1 character who does really good against Abel. There's inescapable setups for Breathless.
For example toward+forward > Dash, you're either going to block and run the risk of getting Tornado Thrown or jump eat a stand Fierce or a fucking Breathless which will be unavoidable. 

You think Abel players don't expect you to jump? That's when you eat a Crouch Fierce xx roll, air grab into guess what? Untechable knockdown which means another 50/50. 
Doing Breathless at the most unpredicable moments is what makes it so good. Because of Breathless Abel beats Rog now and that was one of Abels worst matchups outside of Gief.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 23, 2010)

thank u. daedus, Breathless is sum bullshit, period.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 23, 2010)

I was trying a whole bunch of characters yesterday, played Abel for the first time and used U2. I remember using it randomly and the Ryu I was playing threw out a Hado so I was like "fuck, I wasted my ultra!" then I release and remembered that there was a hit of super-armor on it, lol.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

I think I'm gonna be playing Makoto from now on. And I'll be using her Ultra 2 cause it's more satisfying to land.


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol it's okay if your character has bullshit. ABUSE THAT SHIT!


----------



## Daedus (Jun 23, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> thank u. daedus, Breathless is sum bullshit, period.



No. No, it's not.  The character you main has an answer for it.  Do some research.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, yes it is. You ain't Egypt, son.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 23, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> That's it?
> Breathless is like a faster Raging demon with armor, can be held and then released and cancellable. Do you know how many times I've seen people jump over breathless just to get Tornado Thrown after Abel cancelled out of it? LOL



Dudes don't know, they haven't seen Rydddddddddddddder and Yipes play abel


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 23, 2010)

Why should u be ashamed about ur character having good stuff smh


----------



## Daedus (Jun 24, 2010)

I have no problem with my main having good shit.  It's when folks bitch about my main being cheap when he's clearly not that I take due issue.

Were you watching the Weekend Break stream?  Breathless whiffed, a lot.  Those weren't scrubby retards throwing down in that tourney, either.  The fact is, Breathless is clearly avoidable, but folk get caught by the mind games and get salty enough to call the move cheap just because they have no easy answer for it.  It's a good Ultra- fuck, it's a really good Ultra, but it's not cheap.



Also: The difference between Abel and Rufus and their respective rushdown games?

RISK.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think it's lame because there's no easy answer to it..

When I play MBAA, I play vs the best player in the country, behind the best character in the game, H-Kohaku. Under many circumstances, I have to take a risky ass guess to avoid losing half my life bar, that doesn't bother me. Because, he has to think. He has to weigh my options vs what he can do in a given situation, and pick the option that covers most of what I can do best.

Breathless, is lame because all you have to do is activate it, you don't have to think to land it, you just do it. Based on positioning, you're likely to eat it. More specifically, he has set ups against certain characters where it literally can't be avoided.

And then, the icing on the cake... In this stream, where Breathless wiffed on so many occasions, was it ever punished?
Doubtful. Majority of escape options from it leave him in a position where he's stays safe, and you're trying convince me it takes any amount of thought? Low risk, MASSIVE reward mixup, that you get by simply activating one move? lmfao yeah, he has to work real hard on that.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 24, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> When I play MBAA, I play vs the best player in the country, behind the best character in the game, H-Kohaku.



i thought half Vsion was the best


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2010)

It depends on who's tier list it is. H-Tohno is 3rd, H-VS and H-Koha are 1st and 2nd but varies on who you talk to which gets which spot. 

I think Kohaku is better, but, LK might skew my opinion a bit. I've only played Sp00ky once, and I felt like Kohaku's stronger.. but, Sp00ky might've been sandbagging, and LK never does.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 24, 2010)

You make it sound like you think Abel's U2 is the most broken Ultra in the game.  You claimed there was a more broken Ultra than breathless... with that level of disdain, what Ultra could be more broke?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 24, 2010)

i want to know too lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2010)

Big Bang Typhoon - nothing is safe once Rufus gets it. Completely controls the match, shuts your opponent down, because it can be done on reaction and punishes so much shit, and can even be option selected.

Breathless for the obvious reason.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 24, 2010)

Hm.  10 frame startup isn't too godly.  Are you talking about the suction effect?

Edit: Or chip damage?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2010)

It's fully invincible, and sucks in from like 3/4 screen.

Fireballs
Jump ins
Jump BACKS if you're trying to bait it with something like jump back burning kick
Any slow poke that can be reacted to
Back dashes
Focus

If he has U2, you can't do any of the above. In vanilla Rufus was held back only by good zoning characters. Now when he gets U2 he can't even be zoned.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 24, 2010)

i believe Justin Wong had a hand in this 

Daigo will lose this the next time they meet!


----------



## Daedus (Jun 24, 2010)

What is it about Wong that gets people so angry?  I never could quite understand that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2010)

He's an arrogant bastard.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> He's an arrogant bastard.



He's actually a pretty cool guy from what I heard.

I was talking with my friend AndyOCR and he told me Justin's a pretty cool guy. After Andy lost to him in Grand Finals, Justin gave him tips and certain things that he could've done.

I just realized Evo is in 2 weeks...
I better get back to grinding the game out everyday...


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 24, 2010)

Daedus said:


> What is it about Wong that gets people so angry?  I never could quite understand that.



hope i didnt sound angry lol.

i could care less really. but he looks all sweaty and stank. and then he be all like yaaay yaaay i took a round bitch while Daigo usually just sits there lookin like meh. i dont know him so i dont know what he's like but he does come off annoying lol. but like Duy, I got a friend who too said Wongs an aight dude.

i kinda want him to beat Daigo tho as an american . but wit Daigo getting some sorta endorsement wit Madkatz or something I think he will be on some whole other shit now. im scared.


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think Daigo's ryu will beat Justin's rufus anymore, not after U2 was introduced. It's like it was made specifically to beat him.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 24, 2010)

I believe that's why he's switched over to Guile for Super.


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think it'll make much of a difference against Guile either tbh.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2010)

Akira said:


> I don't think Daigo's ryu will beat Justin's rufus anymore, not after U2 was introduced. It's like it was made specifically to beat him.



Y'know, people keep saying this but Daigo is fucking Daigo man. Even as broke as BBT is dude does shit that's just not supposed to happen. It's all over YouTube with comeback after comeback after comeback. He makes miracles happen.

I'm not saying he'll still come out on top. But I'd wait til EVO to see what's up. 

In fact, they started streaming God's Garden today. This should definitely be checked out to see how Japan is doing because they may have figured some things out we haven't, yet.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 24, 2010)

Chris Hu should commentate on every tourney match ever.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 24, 2010)

i only want to see shit from new characters....


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Chris Hu should commentate on every tourney match ever.



gdlk commentary

"Saltido" 



Wu Fei said:


> i only want to see shit from new characters....



Momochi is rockin Ibuki on Monday against Daigo's Ryu. Mago is playing Fei on Saturday though. His Fei is so fucking sick. Should be a good one, too.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 24, 2010)

Chris Hu has me dying every time he commentates.

Arturo is coming down this weekend apparently to my local arcade for the S.FL Showdown. Can pretty much already guess that it's gonna be him vs Flash for the finals.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2010)

Daedus said:


> What is it about Wong that gets people so angry?  I never could quite understand that.



He's good at video games.

Yes @ Chris Hu on the mic.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

Rockefeller > Chris Hu


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 25, 2010)

Rockefeller is the greatest commentator ever.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 25, 2010)

Rockefeller.... The vagabond who dropped off the earth... YOU COMPARE HIM CHRIS HU?! WAAAARRGGGHHH~!







Nah, for real, he was great, it's a shame he disappeared, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

I remember reading something about him going to EVO, but I'm not sure.

His 3S commentary is the perfect way to introduce people to fighting games, though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 25, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Rockefeller is the greatest commentator ever.


This man speaks the truth.

Hell, it's what first got me into 3rd Strike.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually didn't like Rock when I got a link from Rhys, but he defo grew on me.

Rock at EVO would be the best shit ever. I wouldn't be surprised if he asked Daigo if he's ever tried to pick up a chick by wrapping his dick in seaweed and asking if she's got a craving for sushi.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 26, 2010)

rocker at his best xD


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2010)

Seth is surprisingly fun to play with. Goddamn his ass health though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 26, 2010)

"Ken tilt your head back...you got jizzed in your mooouuuuwwwth"

Good times good times.

Without Rockefeller the commentary fad would've never picked up in America.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 26, 2010)

sf3 is so hard.

EDIT: I approve of this Rocker guy.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockefeller AKA Dr. Sub-Zero.


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockefeller just says random shit. Chris actually metagames while he says random shit xD



> sf3 is so hard.
> 
> EDIT: I approve of this Rocker guy.



Do you play on GGPO? I'm pretty ass at the game but it's fucking fun. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2010)

Rock can play as well, actually. It's just that he gets so fucking bored at ranbats, I think. xD


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2010)

I heard he has a decent Urien. I've never seen it, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2010)

There are a few vids of him on YT, even one where he loses to Daigo. xd


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 26, 2010)

delirium said:


> Rockefeller just says random shit. Chris actually metagames while he says random shit xD
> 
> 
> 
> Do you play on GGPO? I'm pretty ass at the game but it's fucking fun. xD



i cant get my connection setup right for nothing. i always end up with a black screen.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2010)

(because this thread is basically a general fighters topic as well)

Watching the Team Spooky stream got me to check out MBAA chars again, and I actually found 4 I'd consider playing, style-wise. Too many damn female chars in this game. D:


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 27, 2010)

Which in particular?


----------



## Daedus (Jun 27, 2010)

How do I get ahold of actress again without a PS2 emulator?

And how much Japanese must I know to get past the first few screens?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2010)

Nero, Kouma, and that chick with the knife. But then I discovered you can't play this shit online, so I'm not even gonna bother.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, despite it's track record for being a sadlife game, you actually need friends to play it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2010)

And considering I live in Holland, where the GG/BB scene amounts to, like, five people, it's a no-go.

Also, most of the dudes on the Spooky stream playing MB looked like paedophiles. xd

The main reason I'd play Nero is because of his VA, though.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 27, 2010)

I play V-Akiha because of double air dashes. Also easy mode 4k+ wall shoryu loop.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 27, 2010)

1090 damage Denjin loop in training mode... :ho

I should be practicing for real.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

SOMEONE HELP ME I FAIL SO HARD 

I can't win any matches. I just can't pull off special techniques and combos for the life of me. >.>


----------



## LayZ (Jun 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> SOMEONE HELP ME I FAIL SO HARD
> 
> I can't win any matches. I just can't pull of special techniques and combos for the life of me. >.>


You have to literally LIVE in Training Mode to be good in this game.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2010)

training mode until it all becomes muscle memory.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The main reason I'd play Nero is because of his VA, though.



HHWWAAAAGGHH x n



Chemistry said:


> I play V-Akiha because of double air dashes. Also easy mode 4k+ wall shoryu loop.


I dabbled around with her because I love how retarded some of her mix up is.

Cross up jC xx j22B, land, dodge *air hump*


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

LayZ said:


> You have to literally LIVE in Training Mode to be good in this game.





Biscuits said:


> training mode until it all becomes muscle memory.


Really? Should I focus on one specific character?

Sorry, I'm really a noob at SF.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 28, 2010)

Pick a character you like and practice them until it becomes second nature. If you play around with too many characters you won't be as proficient and learning the match-ups with suffer as well. Though, I'd say to learn how to use 2-3 characters well in case you wanna counter pick your opponents and so the game stays somewhat fresh.

btw Biscuits, your boy Arturo put on quite a show at the finals for the tourney down here. Set was 3 out of 5 and he came back to win it after it was 2-0 in Flash's favor.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah I heard he beat Flash with Rose. Art also won Cvs2, HDR and SF4 teams.
I guess he avoided Abel players, lol.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't recall seeing anyone main Abel actually. He took out most of the comp with Dhalsim and occasionally Seth or Rose. SF4 Teams was a no brainer lol, Flash and Art with Art OCVing.

I did somewhat decent vs his Dhalsim in casuals with my Chun though I think he was sandbagging or overloaded on SF4 when I ended up playing him heh.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> HHWWAAAAGGHH x n



Hurry! Hurry! HURRY! HURRY HURRY HURRY!

-cackles-


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2010)

Daigo is beyond human. Justin ain't got shit on Daigo now come Evo.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> SOMEONE HELP ME I FAIL SO HARD
> 
> I can't win any matches. I just can't pull off special techniques and combos for the life of me. >.>



If you keep playing against strong players you will naturally get stronger. Find someone who is good and STAY in battle all day long with them.


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Daigo is beyond human. Justin ain't got shit on Daigo now come Evo.



That was an hour long Daigo combo video lol



Superstars said:


> If you keep playing against strong players you will get naturally get stronger. Find someone who is good and STAY in battle all day long with them.



For sure. You can only really learn to adapt in long battles. Training mode is still good though. If you can't execute then your minds games are useless.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

Superstars said:


> If you keep playing against strong players you will get naturally get stronger. Find someone who is good and STAY in battle all day long with them.


I just keep getting my ass raped.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I just keep getting my ass raped.



And you will continue to get raped, but you will also slowly improve.  Instant gratification it is not.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 29, 2010)

Daigo's on XBL?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2010)

Arturo getting his ass raped my Flash Metroid's Makoto. Round 2 was sick, so were the rest of the matches.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2010)

Artryu...

Flash would never play Makoto agianst Art.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2010)

Does Arturo even play Honda?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2010)

Arturo plays Sim, Seth and Rose. Those vida are casuals from an Arcade in Miami, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 29, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I just keep getting my ass raped.



If you're gonna lose realize as to why you lost and how he won. Even if you did inch and get a round or a whole match, reflect as to how you won so you can capitalize on it next time.

Always keep mental notes as to what your opponent does. If you looked at the video that I linked just now with Daigo vs. Momochi. You can see that in the early matches Daigo got pegged by Ibuki's slide time to time. He soon adapted and learned the sweet spot as to where Momochi likes to slide and capitalize on it by making it whiff. Same goes with Momochi backdashing in the earlier games to avoid jump-ins. Daigo then Option Selected his Tatsu to beat the dashback and forcing Momochi to never backdash on wakeup again.

Those are the little tidbits you should keep mental notes of. Don't just lose and think to yourself that you suck and that there is no hope. Don't be repetitive and instantly realize if something doesn't work. If something doesn't work, stop and seek out another option.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Artryu...
> 
> Flash would never play Makoto agianst Art.



What a typo for me to make.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 29, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Daigo is beyond human.



Daigo is a turtle he did it the entire match. Momochi should of just used Akuma.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Daigo is a turtle he did it the entire match. Momochi should of just used Akuma.


DERPPPPPPP.
Duy explained it above.
Daigo bodies Momo's Akuma pretty free, so much so that Momo opts for a Ryu mirror.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 29, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> DERPPPPPPP.
> Duy explained it above.
> Daigo bodies Momo's Akuma pretty free, so much so that Momo opts for a Ryu mirror.


The fact that you said Momo's Akuma is "free [lol lame geek term]" to Daigo proves you don't know what you are talking about. I don't need an explanation when I SEEN Daigo turtle from round one to the last against Momo's Ibuki.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll get on in a few, please don't disappoint me.

Edit: You have too many friends, add me. Mr_Biscuits


----------



## Superstars (Jun 29, 2010)

Just send an invite.
I'm not on now but I will get to you.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hahahaha.

There was absolutely no reason for Daigo to even remotely move forward. I explained why he stood where he did and pretty much shut down every single option Momochi had. All jump-ins would've been Shoryued, all slides were pretty much swept, and all ground advancing was easily poked out. It was pretty much rape once Daigo got the knockdown too, and he very well knew that. Which is why he opted to go for so many EX Fireballs to score the knockdown. 

Daigo didn't turtle, he played a perfect game.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 30, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> There was absolutely no reason for Daigo to even remotely move forward.
> 
> Daigo didn't turtle, he played a perfect game.



Look at your contradictions, don't fool yourself, that's daigo turtling it out [as usual]. Despite his turtling Daigo still got combo'd and slide stepped even in later matches. Many rounds were still close because of it. Nothing was "shut down" that's fanboy talk, blocked and dodged with some counters, yes [because of turtlin].


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 30, 2010)

You dudes are dumb thinking turtling is something bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2010)

Superstars is Tears tier.


----------



## delirium (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't you know? You're not supposed to block. You gotta rush that shit down and get 15 hit combos all day. Fuck if you get hit for nothing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2010)

SAIKYOOOOOOOOOO

Anyone seen that SF3: 4th Strike mod on SRK? So much overpowered shit, especially Twelve.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 30, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Look at your contradictions, don't fool yourself, that's daigo turtling it out [as usual]. Despite his turtling Daigo still got combo'd and slide stepped even in later matches. Many rounds were still close because of it. Nothing was "shut down" that's fanboy talk, blocked and dodged with some counters, yes [because of turtlin].



Lol, why are you talking like turtling is a bad thing?

Fanboy talk?
Rewatch the video and tell me why didn't Momochi just waltz right into Daigo's effective zoning. He didn't because he as a player was shut down. He could not find a plausible answer to Daigo's zoning game at that point. Momochi was too afraid to get knocked down even once. It was pretty much slaughter once he got knocked down.

What I meant about my statement about Daigo playing the perfect game is that he didn't play completely towards turtling nor did he completely play towards rushing down. He took opportunities in those matches. He scored his knockdown from effective zoning and commenced to blowing shit up on Momochi.

Anways...


Vids from the recent RanBat at my arcade. I don't think the Top3 matches are uploaded yet. But to drop spoilers, I lost to Tatsu after my match against JaycetheAce to get 3rd place, yay.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone going to AX this weekend?

I might stop by now that AI is sponsoring their machines for AX.


----------



## delirium (Jun 30, 2010)

Good shit in that Viper match. Nice use of EXs to get out of cross up situations.

What day are they playing Super? I'm thinking about driving down this weekend to go to AX with my girl.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 30, 2010)

WC crowds are so respectful.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 30, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone going to AX this weekend?
> 
> I might stop by now that AI is sponsoring their machines for AX.



Which means AIers will be beasting in both the arcade and console rooms.

In fact, they are moving the machines from AI as we speak.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 30, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Which means AIers will be beasting in both the arcade and console rooms.
> 
> In fact, they are moving the machines from AI as we speak.



Hahaha, I hope AI people are coming down. I need the practice anyways since Evo is coming next week. I'm glad I read the AX forums about this thing, because I was planning to go to AI this Friday anyways. Would've really sucked if I drove there and saw the closed sign.

Do you know if they're bringing over the SSF4 setups?


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 30, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahaha, I hope AI people are coming down. I need the practice anyways since Evo is coming next week. I'm glad I read the AX forums about this thing, because I was planning to go to AI this Friday anyways. Would've really sucked if I drove there and saw the closed sign.
> 
> Do you know if they're bringing over the SSF4 setups?



Not too sure since the cabs are on console and you have to donate a quarter. Considering there isn't exactly "arcade staff" to regulate this, seems iffy.

AI people definitely will be there btw. Just go where the tournament is.

BTW you should make it out to dreamlab tuesdays. I'm sure you know DJ Divine, so carpool w/ him!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

Alright can someone tell me how to make Ryu do a fucking Shoryuken on a PS3 controller? I can't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

Forward -> Down -> Down-Forward + Punch. Or just Down-Forward -> Down-Forward + Punch since the game has shortcuts to make moves come out easier.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 1, 2010)

Forreal?

This game has like 10million shortcuts on how to do moves.

Just slide your finger df,db,df+Punch.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 5, 2010)

Pool N at 5pm.

What's everyone else's pools for Evo?

You can check here:


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 5, 2010)

Tier List taken from Eventhubs: 

So what do you guys think ?


----------



## Daedus (Jul 5, 2010)

Wut?  Rufus is B Tier?


----------



## Akira (Jul 5, 2010)

Honda and Fei are top tier?!


Tier discussions are going to be so crazy when the game hits JP arcades lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck to those going to Evo!


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 5, 2010)

Which sites are going to stream EVO ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Koroshi (Jul 5, 2010)

So only G4 ?

Any others, I've never liked G4


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 5, 2010)

game so balanced that any tier list will just look retarded and will only reflect the efforts of a particular circle/region.

Guy is still trash tho. Ryu and Guile should be tops period. Guiles airgrab just seems fuckin retarded now for some reason.

Chunli is THAT bitch again. Bisons speed, buffed PC, and retarded kicks keeps him retarded good with a non charge ultra.

Rufus indeed isnt as threatening against someone wit good normals but the moment he gets in ur grill, its stupid and then his insurance U2. 

Abel  .... if he gets on a roll its a fuckin wrap, period. otherwise he's not that bad but once U2 is available shit changes so much. 

I dont understand the Honda respect at all.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 5, 2010)

Lulz at fei being A tier


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 5, 2010)

Honda is really good IMO. I thought he was really good in vanilla, though.

If Guile's air grab feels too good to you, it's because you're making bad jumps.

I love that EVO is being streamed on G4, I can't wait to troll that shit.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 5, 2010)

like i've seen how honda can be good but i never saw him being on like some top tier tip. basically all the charge characters beast lol. DeeJay is just outshined by Guile but he's just as solid imo. 

Yeah i realize its badjumps....but u dont realize its a bad jump til u realize how unfuckwitable it is at anypoint in his jump. i'm talk the latest and earlies moments of Guiles jumps and whatnot and he still gets the grabs off. ish had me tripping. 

when does EVO start?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2010)

All air throws are good. Yomi air throw is the hypest shit you can do.

Evo pools start Friday. G4's steam page has times and days for all the games being streamed.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2010)

Seeing Honda, Rose, and Blanka that high is strange to me. Silly Mago and his Fei Long.

Fuuuuuuuuuh, Evo pools are gonna be redone tomorrow. I was so happy that my pool started at 5pm, now I might get unlucky and get the 9am pools.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL from Arturo's Facebook.



> Arturo Sanchez So I heard Daigo wants a salty runback (according to Javits and Issei himself.) He thinks I'm quite cocky and that if I feel so confident that I should play him (Daigo) for $500 at evo.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> ahahahahahah im just glad i got daigo salty. troll complete



LOL he shouldn't play him, and let Daigo keep that L.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Biscuits are you going to Evo?

I'm now in Pool L	 Friday, July 9th at 5:00 PM

Edit: Man, here I thought Evo was suppose to seed players away from their region. My friend AndyOCR and Henry are in the same pool. Andy and I live in the same city about 5mins. from eachother and Henry is not too far away. LOL, good shit.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2010)

No Evo for me. I only play Animu games like GG/BB. Super has ruined tournaments for me since it's release. Venues just be packed like lunch rooms back in Highschool.

Super has almost 3k enterants, like that shit is just ridiculous.
Duy Good luck placing top 2K, LOL!

You literally have to win about 10 tournaments to make it to top 8.

You should of checked out first ever GG/BBCS stream over the weekend. I think over half the viewers weren't even watching the stream just listening to me talk shit, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2010)

When in doubt; henaki hands.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2010)

^Do you actually get that?


Duy Nguyen said:


> Hey Biscuits are you going to Evo?
> 
> I'm now in Pool L	 Friday, July 9th at 5:00 PM
> 
> Edit: Man, here I thought Evo was suppose to seed players away from their region. My friend AndyOCR and Henry are in the same pool. Andy and I live in the same city about 5mins. from eachother and Henry is not too far away. LOL, good shit.



Tonamento bracket?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2010)

Get      wut?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2010)

Where Henaki hands comes from.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2010)

I do, somewhat. Biscuits, St1ck and a few others had to repeatedly explain it during the stream. xd


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh, ok, you got it off the stream.. I was gonna say, how the fuck you know random NJ players? lol

Shoutouts to Ken, though, because he's a cool ass dude and a master level troll.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Tonamento bracket?



No brackets up yet, but here are a few people that posted their pools:


Evidently Warahk is in my pool too. Yay, for everyone in the OC playing against eachother.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2010)

Nah, I mean, are they using tonamento to do the brackets? It seems every time a tournament is seeded using tonamento, the brackets all have the same regions playing eachother.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Nah, I mean, are they using tonamento to do the brackets? It seems every time a tournament is seeded using tonamento, the brackets all have the same regions playing eachother.



I have no idea.

I'm cool with them atleast seeding us away from each other within the Pools.

*@ Biscuits:* Hahahaha. I just hope I don't go 2 and out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 8, 2010)

Bah, I think I've had all I can take of this shitty game. :L


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 8, 2010)

im almost at that point too....but i think its more cause i'm playing with fuckin Guy. y cant i ever luck out with my character choices.

I used to crank a nice Balrog but i just feel so fuckin lame playing with him.

I dont want to deal with vegas shortcomings and his one frame links.

i'm liking Adon and DeeJay but theres only so much they can do.

sigh....i might give Juri a go finally. have yet to touch her.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 8, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> im almost at that point too....but i think its more cause i'm playing with fuckin Guy. y cant i ever luck out with my character choices.
> 
> I used to crank a nice Balrog but i just feel so fuckin lame playing with him.
> 
> ...



Juri is dumb. You shouldn't just give up on said character cause they suck or something. I mean if you enjoy the playstyle of the character, just enjoy it and make the most of it. 

I don't even see why you're dropping Deejay. If you enjoyed his playstyle, you might as well play him. He's not even that bad. Guile is better than him cause of the fast charge Sonic Booms and the setup you get from it, but Deejay got some sick normals.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 8, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> im almost at that point too....but i think its more cause i'm playing with fuckin Guy. y cant i ever luck out with my character choices.
> 
> I used to crank a nice Balrog but i just feel so fuckin lame playing with him.
> 
> ...



My character is really good, and I have no problem with her links, but, it's the fact that she is a mix up character and the game's sytems don't encourage you to block mix ups, but, to mash your way out of them instead.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 8, 2010)

I have to say I am equally excited for Evo and that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2010)

IT'S TIME TO ROCK THE SHIT OUT OF VEGAS


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 8, 2010)

You reaching Evo Hang?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 8, 2010)

apparently Rockefeller will be making a return. hilarious in that i'd no nothing of this guy if yall didnt go ham worshiping him not long ago. always nice to be hip to these lil things.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 9, 2010)

One more reason to be happy I'm heading to Vegas tomorrow.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> apparently Rockefeller will be making a return. hilarious in that i'd no nothing of this guy if yall didnt go ham worshiping him not long ago. always nice to be hip to these lil things.



Way to ruin the surprise, dipshit.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope Jwong gets Eliminated early this year


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 9, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> I hope Jwong gets Eliminated early this year



^^You I herd you GOT scoped like ice cream up by Trashthunder?

Lighting told me you wasn't able to push dat game. 

Wut happen?


----------



## Daedus (Jul 9, 2010)

Twenty minutes to TvC stream.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 9, 2010)

Chris Hu vs. Inthul was epic. 

i dont know wtf Inthul knew, but Chicken wing wrecked Cody.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2010)

ON-LINE-TO-NY


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ON-LINE-TO-NY



Great Seth      .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 10, 2010)

Scumbag was a little BITCH after that fight, shit was hilarious, LOL...


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 10, 2010)

Good thing scumbag didnt lose to that girl who knows what he would of done to her


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 10, 2010)

Gootecks' pupil in the art of stick throwing.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone got a link to Chris Hu vs. Inthul? Missed that one when I grabbed a bite.

Also: female Chun player is nice.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 10, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Anyone got a link to Chris Hu vs. Inthul? Missed that one when I grabbed a bite.
> 
> Also: female Chun player is nice.


We think alike. i missed it because i was doing the same thing 
 i got back AS SOON as there match was over everything sounded so hyped


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 10, 2010)

Damn, I fell asleep last night a bit after Ed Ma got sent to losers. This year's stream sucks dick. Lags like a friend and I can't view past sections of the stream on what I may have missed. For Online Tony's clutch wins, stream would lag -right- at the last 10 secs of the match.

Missed Flash and Tokido getting knocked out, kinda shocked about that. Who were the other big names from Japan/Korea that came beside Laugh, Infiltration, Tokido and Daigo? Heard Eita made it but seems he didn't place in the top 32. Would be nice if Momochi, Mago and ChocoBlanka would showed up but 2 of those are in Singapore right now.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 10, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Damn, I fell asleep last night a bit after Ed Ma got sent to losers. This year's stream sucks dick. Lags like a friend and I can't view past sections of the stream on what I may have missed. For Online Tony's clutch wins, stream would lag -right- at the last 10 secs of the match.
> 
> Missed Flash and Tokido getting knocked out, kinda shocked about that. Who were the other big names from Japan/Korea that came beside Laugh, Infiltration, Tokido and Daigo? Heard Eita made it but seems he didn't place in the top 32. Would be nice if Momochi, Mago and ChocoBlanka would showed up but 2 of those are in Singapore right now.



and I just played Momochi earlier today. 

I concur, stream lags like hell.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 10, 2010)

Oops, just rechecked the top 32. Eita is there along with Tokido. Sure a hell of a lot of Akuma in top 32 (though most of them are in Losers).

Koroshi, is there a stream for that Singapore event?


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 10, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Oops, just rechecked the top 32. Eita is there along with Tokido. Sure a hell of a lot of Akuma in top 32 (though most of them are in Losers).
> 
> Koroshi, is there a stream for that Singapore event?



They're attempting to get a good stream in time for Sunday's 5 v 5 tourney.

So far there's only this though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 10, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> We think alike. i missed it because i was doing the same thing
> i got back AS SOON as there match was over everything sounded so hyped



dude the look on Chris Hu's face after he lost second match with Ryu against Inthuls Fei Long....priceless. Like he was making the decision of his life. When he chose Cody, lol. It was like ooooh noo. Then Inthul RAPED. But Hu willpowered the HELL out of the match goodness. 

also this link worked better for me in getting a stream without superbad lag and what not.



i'm surprised at all the Claw play. i'm hardly seeing any kara throw and CH mixups tho thats dang near a solid 50/50.

NO MORE SAGATs LOL. unless counter picking against Gief apparently.

anyway to figure out character distribution in these tourneys? like a link or something. im not seeing much diversity.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 10, 2010)

Did Ryder win vs Dagger G? I went to bed before the match ended.

If so, has he clinched top 32?


----------



## Daedus (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, Ryder beat DaggerG.  He got bodied by JWong, though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, that was earlier, I saw that match. Jwong makin' a lot of these cats look real free.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 10, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> dude the look on Chris Hu's face after he lost second match with Ryu against Inthuls Fei Long....priceless. Like he was making the decision of his life. When he chose Cody, lol. It was like ooooh noo. Then Inthul RAPED. But Hu willpowered the HELL out of the match goodness.
> 
> also this link worked better for me in getting a stream without superbad lag and what not.
> 
> ...



Funnily enough, there were hardly any Sagats at the top last year when he was at his prime. Not sure on character selections but pretty much all of them had some representation with the exception of Makoto. Ryu, Rufus, Balrog, and Akuma seem to be the most used. No surprise there.


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2010)

Daigo is the only player i know at EVO and he just lost in an awesome fight to some guy named cole. they seem to be playing an old SF, i thought they were gonna play SS4?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2010)

Cole is OG. And fuck Super, dull ass game.


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2010)

yea, kid has some nice Dhalsim skills. wish i remembered EVO earlier. missed out on MVC2 .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2010)

Kid? That man is older than you are.  He's a SF OG, he's in his thirties at the very least.


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2010)

so i been watching this tonight and its very exciting, didnt expect that but as i watch these combos and listen to the commentating, i find myself learning things. makes me wanna take my Cammy  then probably get destroyed lol


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2010)

pad Gief for the fucking win.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2010)

Pad warriors are going HAM!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't see Justin beating Gamerbee in losers, but! he does play Rufus so...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2010)

Fucking called it!

Gamerfuckingbee!


----------



## LayZ (Jul 11, 2010)

"No Golden Stick for Justin Wong!" lol @ announcer


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2010)

hahah, damn, Justin Wong. Gamerbee is def MVP of EVO2K10.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 11, 2010)

JAGUAR WIN!!


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 11, 2010)

So who's left ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> So who's left ?



Daigo
Mike Ross
Vangief
Ricky Ortiz
Infiltration
Shizza
Henry Cen
Gamerbee


----------



## Daedus (Jul 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Super >>>>>>>> Vanilla, shit is so pringles.





Hangat?r said:


> Cole is OG. And fuck Super, dull ass game.





Also, apparently someone stole Daigo's fightstick.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 11, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Daigo
> Mike Ross
> Vangief
> Ricky Ortiz
> ...



Oh cool, Vangief's still in.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 11, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Oh cool, Vangief's still in.


He sent Jwong to losers.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 11, 2010)

Missed most of the matches since I went to a concert and only saw the first couple that were archived on ustream. :x

And hilarious.. Adon forums on srk are being rushdowned, 72 viewers and it's late. All the other ones have 10 viewers tops.

EDIT: Some good ass matches in the Salty Suite.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 11, 2010)

For those still up, TeamSpooky streaming the Daigo MMs. $100 minumum.

And GamerBee ran a train on Marn in the Salty Suite finals.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 11, 2010)

Arturo was so close to running it back on Daigo but he choked real hard. Good shit on his part though. Only American that can beat Daigo, that's for sure.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Also, apparently someone stole Daigo's fightstick.



Way to quote something I said like four days after the release of the game, fuckface. 



Also, MMAdon ftw. Shame I missed the Jwong beatdown. Shizza beating Valle was nice, though.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 11, 2010)

lack of 3s or VF5 in this tourney makes me lose mad respect for it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 11, 2010)

VF5 doesn't have a big scene so naturally it's not gonna get put in. 3S was outvoted as well so blame the players for it not being there.

And damn... TvC was hella exciting. 50/50 on that last exchange and Marn clutched it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 11, 2010)

Women's tourney on now. Such a joke.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, but at least AAA Kayane was cute.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 12, 2010)

holy shit wtf gamerbee vs. mike ross.

Sessler is pissin me off


----------



## Daedus (Jul 12, 2010)

Rufus U2 fails against the beast...

But not in the second round.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2010)

Rick is a great player and all but that gay run he did after he won was just hilarious.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 12, 2010)

stream fuckin froze on me in potential last game.

bah came back on and its over. what else is new.

S. Kill,"Gamerbee and Vangief using characters known to be quite a bit lower in the tiers"

Sessler, "AAAND THEY WERE USING CHARACTERS THAT ARENT KNOWN TO BE TOURNAMENT LEVEL CHARACTERS!"

S. Kill, "thats exactly what i'm saying."


----------



## Daedus (Jul 12, 2010)

The beast unleashed.



Good matches.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, but at least AAA Kayane was cute.


She was. 


Wu Fei said:


> stream fuckin froze on me in potential last game.
> 
> bah came back on and its over. what else is new.


Died on me too, totally anti-climatic. But the outcome was pretty obvious going in.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 12, 2010)

LayZ said:


> She was.
> 
> Died on me too, totally anti-climatic. But the outcome was pretty obvious going in.



Not necessarily. Daigo is human and Ricky has always been among the top in here. If I was gonna bet, I'd go Ume-chan, but, if Ricky pulled it out (no homo) I wouldn't have been shocked.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2010)

man the women would be in par with the dudes if they'd just dedicate some fucking time. Why are you entering a tourney in the first place if you aren't playing every day in the arcades? They just went and made female gamers look worse than they actually are. Women having alternative division is silly anyways.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2010)

Evo was pretty fucking dope. The room was about to explode when Ricky beat Infiltration. I seriously believe that Daigo likes to get hit or lose a round for fun just to see how it feels.

I ran 4 straight wins in my pool and then losing 2 games out. I lost to Banana Ken in Winner's and then lost to some Blanka player in Loser's. I'm a tad bit salty about it, cause I felt like I shouldn't have lost to either of them. Made some bad decisions and lost positioning to get my wins. However, I did do 2 things that I wanted to do. I timed someone out and made someone mad. 

I didn't get around to watching a bunch of money matches around but here are the only 2 notable ones:

AndyOCR vs. LPN
Andy won 5-3. Andy used Bison the whole time and LPN used Bison, Akuma, and Balrog.

Tatsujinken vs. Vangief
Tatsu won 5-3. Tatsu used Vega and Vangief used Gief.

I wish I had more cash on me at that time or else I would've paid for my Evo trip from those 2 matches.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 12, 2010)

Daigo definitley loses on purpose just to see where his opponent is at, skill wise and mentally. During his MMs on the stream he lost 2 straight to Hsiens' Dudley (lol) Then Tokido let him know that it was best out of 5 not first to 5 and Daigo ran it back 3 straight. It was like 2 different players from the first 2 matches to the last 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2010)

I bet he feels sorry for JWong, though. xd

Bees, when's the next st1ckbug cast? I want to whore my powers some more.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 12, 2010)

Yo, you think NJ plans shit further ahead than 2-3 days?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 12, 2010)

NY/NJ don't plan shit, ever. 

The next stream won't happen for a lil while. I'll let ya'll all know when we'll stream. I might show up on the next Spooky stream if he does go to CT.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 12, 2010)

We plan meetings Ril's house. That's it.

Actually, if I can get the shit needed to stream on my lap top, we might be able to stream from Ril's house.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 12, 2010)

Of course. No one is safe, not even my best friends from the community. I'm going to eat Spooky alive since he didn't get top 8 at EVO at his OWN GAME! I'm also going to violate Arturo for have 70% life lead against Daigo who was CORNERED with a pixel left and Art still lost, LMAO!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2010)

Ricky Ortiz going to hug Justin, but instead get's rejected.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL       .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2010)

Who would want to hug JWong to begin with? I can't imagine the grease-staines you'd get.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 12, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Daigo definitley loses on purpose just to see where his opponent is at, skill wise and mentally. During his MMs on the stream he lost 2 straight to Hsiens' Dudley (lol) Then Tokido let him know that it was best out of 5 not first to 5 and Daigo ran it back 3 straight. It was like 2 different players from the first 2 matches to the last 3.



i honestly doubt he'd lose on purpose in a legit tourney full of actual good competition. He just ran into way better players than he did last year.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> i honestly doubt he'd lose on purpose in a legit tourney full of actual good competition. He just ran into way better players than he did last year.



Lol, iono man.

Evo was too fucking easy for Daigo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

I swear sometimes it seems Daigo likes having no life left so he can pull those crazy come backs.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 13, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> i honestly doubt he'd lose on purpose in a legit tourney full of actual good competition. He just ran into way better players than he did last year.



I was talking about the Money matches that they were streaming. He most def lost a few on purpose. In tourney he'll throw rounds here and there that's for sure, matches probably not since it's only 2/3.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 13, 2010)

Man, i don't know. I'd have to watch it again but he seemed like he was legit having a hard time. He could have been fucking around but even at his level i find him trying to troll dudes that are just behind him in skill in a legit tourney for money kind of hard to believe.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 13, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Man, i don't know. I'd have to watch it again but he seemed like he was legit having a hard time. He could have been fucking around but even at his level i find him trying to troll dudes that are just behind him in skill in a legit tourney for money kind of hard to believe.



Not trolling, mind games.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's the AndyOCR vs. LPN money match:


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2010)

For Biscuits, because I know how much he loves jailbait.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 13, 2010)

^wtf. i see a cave woman in red dress?!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Geez, that's just fucked up.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 13, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Here's the AndyOCR vs. LPN money match:



man what the fuck did they do all that for? All i saw on the table was 1 dollar.

OCR was making a lot of mistakes with balrog and in the last match with his akuma.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> man what the fuck did they do all that for? All i saw on the table was 1 dollar.
> 
> OCR was making a lot of mistakes with balrog and in the last match with his akuma.



What?

There was $420 there. I was there for the counting of the money and the distributing at the end. You could see the stack at the end when they shook hands for the picture and when I got into it. ^__^

Too bad we didn't get the Tatsu vs. Vangief recorded. That was a good set too.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jul 13, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Man, i don't know. I'd have to watch it again but he seemed like he was legit having a hard time. He could have been fucking around but even at his level i find him trying to troll dudes that are just behind him in skill in a legit tourney for money kind of hard to believe.



i wouldn't call it losing the match on purpose, but simply getting more information or getting your opponent into a comfort zone making them think they can do more than they can.  and yes this can probably make you lose a round or two or even a match, but in the long run you gain.


----------



## Mokujon (Jul 13, 2010)

i wanted Infiltration and Daigo in the finals.  it just wasn't the same without justin in the finals.  this was my first evo i went too and i had a great time.  met lots of chill people.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 14, 2010)

So today I learned, that while I struggle with Balrog match-ups, I will be completely owned by a Sim and his keep away game


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 14, 2010)

lol srk has a 20 fucking page essay on the womens invitational at evo and a sociology debate on women and why barely any play fighting games or competitive games in general. 

Pretty stupid shit really.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 15, 2010)

Why the hell is everyone running Dictator online, now?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2010)

Because he's easy as hell?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Why the hell is everyone running Dictator online, now?



Standing roundhouse.


----------



## Barry. (Jul 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Standing roundhouse.



And U2       .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hellion said:


> So today I learned, that while I struggle with Balrog match-ups, I will be completely owned by a Sim and his keep away game



With what character?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Standing roundhouse.





Barry said:


> And U2       .



This and fucking this. I tried Bison online the past couple nights and I barely know anything with him. Just a simple blockstring. I abused s.hk and s.mk and won most matches.

EDIT: I have a list of characters that I cannot fight when they know what they're doing.

Blanka
Honda
Dhalsim
Viper
Fuerte
Dictator
Claw
Boxer
and Cammy

I have mad trouble with all of them


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> This and fucking this. I tried Bison *online *the past couple nights and I barely know anything with him. Just a simple blockstring. I abused s.hk and s.mk and won most matches.



There's your problem


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 15, 2010)

Yea, I realize online players suck but there is _some_ decent competition lol. I have no one to play with locally that actually knows a thing about the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 15, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> This and fucking this. I tried Bison online the past couple nights and I barely know anything with him. Just a simple blockstring. I abused s.hk and s.mk and won most matches.
> 
> EDIT: I have a list of characters that I cannot fight when they know what they're doing.
> 
> ...



Is this list those characters vs your Ibuki?


----------



## Daedus (Jul 15, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yea, I realize online players suck but there is _some_ decent competition lol. I have no one to play with locally that actually knows a thing about the game.



Pretty much this.  The only arcade near to my location, "Tokyo Game Action/Playaway Lanes" was recently destroyed by massive flooding, so there isn't a scene where I am.  That arcade had all the sickest machines, including Melty Blood, CvS2, Third Strike, GG: AC and Tekken 5.  Add that to the fact that not a single one of my friends is serious about fighting games and you can see the problem I have.

RIP, TGA.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 15, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Pretty much this.  The only arcade near to my location, "Tokyo Game Action/Playaway Lanes" was recently destroyed by massive flooding, so there isn't a scene where I am.  That arcade had all the sickest machines, including Melty Blood, CvS2, Third Strike, GG: AC and Tekken 5.  Add that to the fact that not a single one of my friends is serious about fighting games and you can see the problem I have.
> 
> RIP, TGA.



Yea it still sucks to hear that TGA went down like that. But the SF4 machine was put to good use though. My arcade bought it from you guys when it was being cleared out. You can still see screenshots of TGA on the small slideshow screen on top of the machine.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 15, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea it still sucks to hear that TGA went down like that. But the SF4 machine was put to good use though. My arcade bought it from you guys when it was being cleared out. You can still see screenshots of TGA on the small slideshow screen on top of the machine.



Really?  That's pretty awesome.

I'm still looking for an arcade within a respectable distance so I can see what the coin-op players are like.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure all the NE players that played at TGA are still playing. Check SRK matchmaking.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 15, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Is this list those characters vs your Ibuki?



Naw, the only ones that my Ibuki has troubles with are:

Honda
Dhalsim
Viper
Fuerte
and Dictator.

I just don't know what to do against a competent player using those characters.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 16, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Blanka
> Honda
> Dhalsim
> Viper
> ...



You didn't really specify what character you're using, but almost all the character that you listed minus Blanka, Viper, and Cammy has a relatively weak wakeup game and is highly susceptible to crossups. 

Work on your option selects to avoid wakeup EX Headbutt from Honda and stuff of the likes and you'll be fine. You have to work on a strong okizeme game to shut down these characters.

Regarding Balrog and Bison. My biggest advice to any player who has a hard time against them is this. Don't press so many fucken buttons. A huge majority of Bison and Balrog's gameplay revolves around getting Counter Hits, if you sit on your ass mashing c.Jab thinking it is going to save you out of every situation then you might as well give up.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to play at TGA before it got closed down.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 16, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You didn't really specify what character you're using, but almost all the character that you listed minus Blanka, Viper, and Cammy has a relatively weak wakeup game and is highly susceptible to crossups.
> 
> Work on your option selects to avoid wakeup EX Headbutt from Honda and stuff of the likes and you'll be fine. You have to work on a strong okizeme game to shut down these characters.
> 
> Regarding Balrog and Bison. My biggest advice to any player who has a hard time against them is this. Don't press so many fucken buttons. A huge majority of Bison and Balrog's gameplay revolves around getting Counter Hits, if you sit on your ass mashing c.Jab thinking it is going to save you out of every situation then you might as well give up.



Thanks for the tips Duy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 16, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Naw, the only ones that my Ibuki has troubles with are:
> 
> Honda
> Dhalsim
> ...



Viper isn't that bad, both of you have the same problems.

Low health
High offensive options, shitty defensive options
Weak poke game

Viper IMO is a matter of knocking her down before she knocks you down, and winning off that knockdown, she basically has to do the same thing to you.. And neither of you have a really solid option against eachothers oki.

Fuerte is a character that's always annoying if you lack the tools to lame him out. One thing I can give you is that when waking up vs his dumbass mixup, you can RH command dash to escape every option he gets off his run mix up. This is just to keep him honest, don't do it every time, because he can run>stop to bait it, and punish you heavy for it.

The rest are all characters that outpoke the fuck out of Ibuki you just have to work in slow and knock them down then run mixups.

Teleport characters get out of that though, so you have to run a jump-in kubi ori OS to start pressure. But, against Bison, that only works if has no meter. If you try that OS and he does EX psycho, you're SOL.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 16, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Viper isn't that bad, both of you have the same problems.
> 
> Low health
> High offensive options, shitty defensive options
> ...



Thanks bbq.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 16, 2010)

I remember watching that vid when it was new. Denjin ranbats were that crack back then.. 2nd only to the KSK ranbats.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I remember watching that vid when it was new. Denjin ranbats were that crack back then.. 2nd only to the KSK ranbats.



I always waited every week for the FFA RanBats and Gamer's Vision RanBats to come out. I really miss those days.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 17, 2010)

So what top US players are going to the lions den to play in Sept? I get the feeling no US player will stand a chance against the japanese players.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2010)

Eh, the US has the advantage when it comes to Super.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 17, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I always waited every week for the FFA RanBats and Gamer's Vision RanBats to come out. I really miss those days.


Forreal.

It's crazy that was 5 fucking years ago.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 17, 2010)

So I promised a friend that I'd main Dictator this week. Shit is so ezmode yo

PS: Who still plays 3s here? I know I do!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2010)

On and off. Not a lot of English speaking folk on GGPO from Europe. >_>


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 17, 2010)

I do.

One or two matches with my friends whenever I'm at the arcade.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 18, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> So I promised a friend that I'd main Dictator this week. Shit is so ezmode yo
> 
> PS: Who still plays 3s here? I know I do!



yep and i still find it more fun/better than the SF4 series. If 3s was on Live i probably wouldn't even play SSF4 again for the rest of the year. HDR and 3s would be good enough for me.


----------



## aceb (Jul 18, 2010)

man i friggin hate the guile noobs


----------



## Hellion (Jul 18, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> With what character?



With Adon and Bison. I thing I have seen that I know I don't do it FA the punish.  I am heavy handed with my FA's and always hold it to long.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally got some tournament experience in 

I went 1-3 

Was a fun experience and nerves kicked in big time.


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2010)

3S is the only game I play these days. Sometimes I go to the Turbo room if I can't find any matches.

I get rocked in both of 'em


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 18, 2010)

Hellion said:


> I thing I have seen that I know I don't do it FA the punish.



I'm sorry but that sentence mindfucked me.

*@ Tears:* Wait whaaa, how can you go 1-3? Don't you mean 1-2? Did you guys play round robin or something?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 18, 2010)

lol. "it" is suppose to be "is" and "the" is suppose to be "then".  In other words I charge my FA's too long.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XDCr8NAw2M[/youtube]

He looks so weird bald. XD


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2010)

He looks so uncomfortable in front of a camera. Nothing like his commentating.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 19, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm sorry but that sentence mindfucked me.
> 
> *@ Tears:* Wait whaaa, how can you go 1-3? Don't you mean 1-2? Did you guys play round robin or something?



I won my first match originally then some people came in late from a 5-6 hr drive. They restarted the brackets and I lost the other two matches .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2010)

delirium said:


> He looks so uncomfortable in front of a camera. Nothing like his commentating.



He's been out the game for years and apparently he had a lot of shit going on in his life, so it's not surprising that it's different, I think. Maybe he'll get more in the swing of things when they start freeballing.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 21, 2010)

So it's rumored that new characters are gonna be announced. I've been hearing stuff about Elena, R.Mika, and Rolento, but deep down in my heart I just want Eagle.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

R. Mika would be horrid, Rolento and Eagle I'd approve of.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 21, 2010)

R. Mika is an automatic sub for me.. Rolento, too, actually.. If his st. jab is as lame as it was in CvS2.


----------



## Barry. (Jul 21, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So it's rumored that new characters are gonna be announced. I've been hearing stuff about *Elena*, R.Mika, and Rolento, but deep down in my heart I just want Eagle.



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 21, 2010)

EAGLE! EAGLE! EAAAAAAAAAGLE! 

/please, Ono...Eagle?


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2010)

Psshh, SF4 needs Urien...






....Yes I know he wouldn't work 


On a more serious note though does anyone else wish we'd get a few new characters? Having Alpha and other SF3 characters would be nice but I imagine it'll get boring a lot more quickly.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 21, 2010)

Why wouldn't Urien work?

I'm vying for Rolento and Eagle.  They'd be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## delirium (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuck that, give me Yang with Rufus-like dive kicks lol


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Why wouldn't Urien work?



Perhaps "wouldn't work" isn't right, he just wouldn't be the same character.


SF4's engine doesn't allow anything like his Aegis Reflector shenanigans which were what made Urien special so even if they did put him in he wouldn't play the same at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

Yun and Yang'd be ballah.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

Or Q, get Q!


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Akira said:


> Perhaps "wouldn't work" isn't right, he just wouldn't be the same character.
> 
> 
> SF4's engine doesn't allow anything like his Aegis Reflector shenanigans which were what made Urien special so even if they did put him in he wouldn't play the same at all.



basically this.  urien's my main in 3S, but w/ the blocking system his aegis reflector stuff wouldn't work.  and srsly that's primary why a lot people like playing as urien in the first place.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 23, 2010)

Cr. Fierce -> Chariot Rush juggle -> FADC -> Aegis Reflector Ultra/Super whatever.
I'm saying it can be done, he just won't play exactly the same as his 3s counterpart- but let's be honest, none of the characters do.  I still love scrubbing it with Dudley.

Also: A rumor no more.



Who are the lucky characters filling those slots for the arcade release?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 23, 2010)

If R.Mika's in I'm definitely subbing her. I always loved her, not just for the fan-service. I haven't played enough of Alpha/CvS or Third Strike to know about Elena, Rolento or Eagle, but I'm intrigued nonetheless.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 23, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> If R.Mika's in I'm definitely subbing her. I always loved her, not just for the fan-service. I haven't played enough of Alpha/CvS or Third Strike to know about Elena, Rolento or Eagle, but I'm intrigued nonetheless.



Elena's gameplay revolved solely round a bunch of high and low mixup games. She sucked pretty bad in 3s because her damage potential wasn't very high and her normals were pretty sub-par simply because she didn't have a good way to land her Super. If you ever played 3s, you would know the game revolved around Supers.

Rolento will blow your fucking mind if you don't know what's going on. If he's in and he can easily link s.Jab into c.Forward, hell is going to break loose.

Eagle...think SF4 Balrog with much longer range. SO FUN!!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 23, 2010)

From what I've seen of Rolento he looks fun. Eagle being a vanilla Rog with longer reach? Oh the terror! Is it pretty much confirmed to be true that the arcade version is getting a few more characters and they'll be DLC for console?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Cr. Fierce -> Chariot Rush juggle -> FADC -> Aegis Reflector Ultra/Super whatever.


How exactly do you plan to do FADC Super? 


Duy Nguyen said:


> Eagle...think SF4 Balrog with much longer range. SO FUN!!!


AKA ballah.


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't wanna play any of those characters. Elena and Rolento are pretty much guaranteed, though  (they already have stages). I don't understand why people even want Elena in the game. No one was playing her back in 3S. Why so much love now?

EX characters would be fucking hilarious.

I just want Yang, though. Or Karin.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 23, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> How exactly do you plan to do FADC Super?



In training mode. 

No but, seriously.  Ultra would work just fine.


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Cr. Fierce -> Chariot Rush juggle -> FADC -> Aegis Reflector Ultra/Super whatever.
> I'm saying it can be done, he just won't play exactly the same as his 3s counterpart- but let's be honest, none of the characters do.  I still love scrubbing it with Dudley.



No single character was as dependant on 3S's engine as Urien and just the fact that you wouldn't be able to juggle using Aegis would make him totally generic.

Also who the hell actually likes Elena?

She can't have more fans than Yang?


----------



## Daedus (Jul 23, 2010)

Akira said:


> No single character was as dependant on 3S's engine as Urien and just the fact that you wouldn't be able to juggle using Aegis would make him totally generic.



Who's to say that you wouldn't be able to juggle using Aegis?  
Look at Gouken's Denjin Ultra.  Just make Aegis do comparatively less damage than most Ultras and give it juggle properties and less recovery.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

It'd       suck.


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Who's to say that you wouldn't be able to juggle using Aegis?
> Look at Gouken's Denjin Ultra.  Just make Aegis do comparatively less damage than most Ultras and give it juggle properties and less recovery.



Urien's combos involve bouncing people off of aegis using normals and specials, in SF4 all of those moves would whiff and the ultra would just do a big hit of damage like Yoga Catastrophe and Denjin. Half the time you'd end up resetting your opponent and they could just block the Aegis plus you wouldn't be able to combo multiple Chariot Tackle either because they would be so slow.

You can't just give him "juggle properties" either, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 23, 2010)

Akira said:


> You can't just give him "juggle properties" either, it doesn't work that way.



You may have misread my previous post.  I said "it" not "him"- as in the Ultra, not the character.

Nonetheless, I see the point you're making.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Elena's gameplay revolved solely round a bunch of high and low mixup games. She sucked pretty bad in 3s because her damage potential wasn't very high and her normals were pretty sub-par simply because she didn't have a good way to land her Super. If you ever played 3s, you would know the game revolved around Supers.
> 
> Rolento will blow your fucking mind if you don't know what's going on. If he's in and he can easily link s.Jab into c.Forward, hell is going to break loose.
> 
> Eagle...think SF4 Balrog with much longer range. SO FUN!!!



Elena was Chun-lite in 3S. Had much shittier versions of what made Chun so good.

Fuck if it links cr. forward, I'd be perfectly happy if it was counter hit only.. I just want the ridiculous plus frames on block so I can do walking jabs all day.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 23, 2010)

I love how you guys always seem to have given up hope on SSF4 then hear word of new characters and seemingly fall in love with it again. 

EDIT: Or maybe it's just the reminiscing of the older games those characters come from.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 23, 2010)

Whaaa I never gave up hope. I'm still playing it whenever I get the chance. Actually playing this Sunday at my local arcade's tournament.

Anyways...


If this all come to be true, I knew it in my loins that they would make a new Darkstalker game. The addition of 7 character is kinda cool too. If Eagle and Karin makes it into the game, they better not fucken suck because those are the only 2 last character in the whole series that I actually enjoy playing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Ono probably just has a personal hardon for Elena.


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck yeeeaaaaaaaah Darkstalkers! That's the game I've been waiting for. They'll probably tone down the execution, but if it'll bring comp I don't give a darn.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Darkstalkers would be so hype.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 24, 2010)

GGs last night jking.

Honda is the antithesis to all my characters ;-;


Sonikku Tilt said:


> I love how you guys always seem to have given up hope on SSF4 then hear word of new characters and seemingly fall in love with it again.
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe it's just the reminiscing of the older games those characters come from.


Nah, I still think it's a bad game, but, I still play it for who knows what reason.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2010)

Why not bring back Oro? 

Oro is a fucking badass.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 24, 2010)

I hated rolento


----------



## Wicked (Jul 24, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hated rolento



He's fun to use, also sodom and birdie should be in the dlc but probably not


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

FUCK.

YES.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2010)

I hope the only thing they're "working on" is graphics. No dumb rebalancing shit like HDR


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

I dunno, I'd like to see Chun-Li nerfed to hell.


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2010)

Just cut the damage her SA2 does in half, that alone would make 3S far more balanced lol.


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, that was actually the only problem I had with Chun. Everything else I just took as a challenge.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

That and her gdlk pokes. Srsly, try Dudley vs. Chun, just for giggles.


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2010)

lol I main Ryu in 3S. He has one option real option against Chun. Guess EX for knockdown. Yang has an easier time, but my Yang isn't good enough to run all the mix ups. But hopefully with 3S coming online I'll get more chances to practice my Yang


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd rather have CvS2 online, for real, but 3s is going to make people happy, too, so I can't complain. 

I just hope it's done well enough and has enough new features to ensure that all the fans buy it and don't just stick to playing GGPO, though, or else there's no point.

EDIT: And for the record, I mained Ryu and Urien, though I suck pretty hard with both of them. Never even bothered trying to learn parries, so I would get murdered at that game by most anyone outside of my circle of friends. XD

P.S. GGs, Biscuits. As you can tell, Honda is my main, but I enjoy some Vega as well.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> FUCK.
> 
> YES.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Oh god yes.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 24, 2010)

Hopefully the rumours are true... Turns out the Darkstalkers rumour may not have been true at all.

The 7 new characters are rumoured to be Rolento, R.Mika and Charlie from Alpha, and Alex, Elena, Hugo and Q from Third Strike.

Wonder how long it'll take for them to appear on console... Capcom really knows how to tease us! Can't wait for the new Alternate Costumes as well... and this time, they'd better give us Chun Li's Alpha outfit! Teasing us with how hot Chun can look in pants with Alternate 2 Colour 10 isn't nearly enough!


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 24, 2010)

*OMGGGGGGGGGGG*


*Spoiler*: __ 



EPIC.... Just an hour after I read about the latest announcements...






GET HYPED!!!! Chun's Alpha costume!!! Cammy as Catwoman!!!! Zangief as Genghis Khan???? OMG!!!!


----------



## Cash (Jul 25, 2010)

Cammy as Catwoman . Blanka looks like he has Bahamut from final fantasy wings


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 25, 2010)

With 3rd Strike coming out, pretty much gon kiss Super 4 goodbye...hopefully with GGPO support.

Twelve will see ya'll online


----------



## Cash (Jul 25, 2010)

I might do the same. play SS4 from time to time. It was my first competitive street fighter game though. like im really good at it. hopefully i can be the same in 3rd strike.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2010)

3s and HDR all day. SSF4 can go fuck itself with its bastardized versions of characters from 3s and Alpha.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 25, 2010)

Okey, so Super Street Fighter 4, Marvel VS Capcom 3, Street Fighter VS Tekken AND 3rd Strike online? What the HELL am I supposed to play?!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)

MvC3 and 3S, duh.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 25, 2010)

^TROOF!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 25, 2010)

Fuck Street Fighter vs. Tekken. 

I'll just play SSF4, MVC3 and 3S. But I have to get good at it first.


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2010)

<--Is not hype at all for SFxTekken.

I am kind of interested in seeing how SF characters transfer into Tekken's engine. Otherwise, 3S all day. Also waiting for CvS2 to make it online, or fuck it CvS3 and Darkstalkers to get an announcement


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 25, 2010)

Fuuuuh, I was hoping CvS2 to make it online. 

3s suuuuuuuucks.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think it sucks, but I have way less fun playing that than CvS2. I used to run games in my dorm room all day on CvS2. Soooooo much fun.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 26, 2010)

I demand a patch in of Ryu's Donkey Kick....so i can use 1 ex bar into Ultra II.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 26, 2010)

That donkey kick could make it in, since he did use it in the gameplay video for SFvT


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 26, 2010)

If Ryu gets EX Donkey Kick into U1 in SSF4, he will automatically be the best character in the game. No lie.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

It will break armor and cause wall-bounce.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 26, 2010)

bs there bs lol fuck


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It will break armor and cause wall-bounce.



And be safe on block


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 26, 2010)

It'd actually be really stupid, unless they like, gave it huge start-up or something, I don't know lol.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2010)

He could have all that, and a fake donkey kick, and you could cancel it like Breathless, too.


----------



## Barry. (Jul 27, 2010)

jkingler said:


> He could have all that, and a fake donkey kick, and you could cancel it like Breathless, too.



lol         .


----------



## Daedus (Jul 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smHQiaDVBsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 27, 2010)

so does anyone no what the other 2 characters will be in the slots


----------



## Daedus (Jul 28, 2010)

It won't be revealed until the Tokyo Game Show in September.  Ono's words.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2010)

lol dead thread. 

getting back into SSF4 after not playing for almost 2 months. If anyone wants to own me hit me up. My gamertag is bjk00. I only know how to play Ibuki.


----------



## Tash (Jul 30, 2010)

My personal guess is that at least one of the new characters will be Hugo.

Even if it's not I'm glad they're just making a DLC instead of a whole new game.


----------



## Mokujon (Aug 1, 2010)

Rolento FTW


----------



## Daedus (Aug 10, 2010)

What do you think?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 10, 2010)

I think that ups Eagle's chances of getting in from 0% to maybe 1%. So I like it.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2010)

DAMN THIS THREAD IS DEAD!

Did everyone ditch SSF4 and go back to GGPO? haha.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd love Evil Ryu and Charlie for some Sonic Boom loving.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> DAMN THIS THREAD IS DEAD!
> 
> Did everyone ditch SSF4 and go back to GGPO? haha.



I still play; just not online.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 11, 2010)

all my friends jumped on BB. and i'm anxious for KOF13.

i was startig to get back on Vega and DeeJay but lighting struck and cut the power off. My game disc was scratched afterwards with huge ring. Wont play. So i put it towards blazblue purchase.

And it seems the scene pretty much waiting for arcade release to cream themselves.....I wonder if the game will be called Super Street Fighter 4 TURBO


----------



## Daedus (Aug 11, 2010)

If there was an arcade nearby, I'd *start* a SSF4 scene myself.

As it stands, the game is still solid as hell, and though online play is definitely a different experience- it's still playable on the casual level.  

I'm looking forward to the new characters.

Lately my 360 has been having the Disc-Read Error problem(on perfect/new discs), though.  So gaming is more of a let-down at the moment.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 11, 2010)

Still going strong with SSFIV. No internet so pretty much playing at the arcade. Still have the regulars show up. BB scene starting up but it's still small in SFL, at least at my arcade.

Funny how Ono said Super was the last upgrade yet the arcade release is pretty much the second upgrade.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2010)

Daedus said:


> If there was an arcade nearby, I'd *start* a SSF4 scene myself.
> 
> As it stands, the game is still solid as hell, and though online play is definitely a different experience- it's still playable on the casual level.
> 
> ...


TBH there are very few states with out a scene. Even if there's no arcade most areas have a general place(someone's house) where they meet and play on fairly consistent basis. Just go to SRK and find the thread for the nearest community to you and try to meet up.


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 12, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> and i'm anxious for KOF13.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 12, 2010)

Daedus said:


> What do you think?



Rolento, Hugo, Yun, Yang is what I think


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 12, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Rolento, Hugo, Yun, Yang is what I think



Rolento and Yang would be cool. Yun and Hugo is no-go for me.

Still hoping for Karin and Eagle though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

Lololol.

Betting they're gonna be DLC characters. Then there will be sweet sweet irony over all the people at SRK bitching about DLC BB: CS characters.


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 12, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Rolento, Hugo, Yun, Yang is what I think



Any chance someone could copy/paste what it says? 
Work blocks the site


----------



## delirium (Aug 12, 2010)

GGPO all day these days waiting for 3rd Strike Online. If it can recreate the fact that last night I played a near lagless match with someone all the way in Japan for an hour then shit is going to be BOSS.

Of course... if Yang is one of the new characters I'd pick up Super again lol


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 12, 2010)

No seriously....
What does it say!?!?! 

Is it just that one pic that says NEW CHALLENGERS!? or is it new info/leaks?
Don't keep me in the dark here, my work blocks like 90% of the internet


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

Get back to work then, gutter trash. =p


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Get back to work then, gutter trash. =p



I am =/
I am working reception, if no-one's calling/checking in/out I have fuck all to do


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 12, 2010)

1. Rolento
2. Karen
3. Urien
4. Q
5. Eagle
6. Retsu


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 12, 2010)

Pulling for Karin so I can have the school girl trio of 3 my favorite SF characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

You sure live up to the Melty Blood name.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 12, 2010)

Well played. ._.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 13, 2010)

Haven't played super in a month cuz my xbox keeps freezing but no rrod


----------



## jkingler (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone see the vid links to Chaos Code?

Bruno and Vein look like the most fun to me, personally.

Vein:


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

Gameplay looks a bit 1990's to me... really needs more fluidity.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 13, 2010)

It could definitely be better animated, but it still looks pretty fun, IMO.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 13, 2010)

I give all the povery games a try, I'll play it whenever it gets console/pc ported.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 13, 2010)

The chef is the coolest character in that game.

I like the Rock ripoff guy though, lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 14, 2010)

What a shame Chem, I was hoping you were gonna make it out to the 3v3 today.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 15, 2010)

Speaking of tekken cross street fighter can you imagine the possibilities for ultra set ups because of tag teams? I can't wait to team Balrog up with anyone.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 15, 2010)

Srry but they'd put Dudley vs. Steve Fox before throwing Balrog in.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2010)

link me to rock rip off in that chaos game


----------



## jkingler (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like he may be even more fun than Rock, IMO.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 15, 2010)

wtf is this game? and looking like Rock is an understatement.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

It looks like a fanmade game.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aneoGyY3POY[/YOUTUBE]

For Arnie.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It looks like a fanmade game.



36 Chambers of Poverty


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 23, 2010)

Welp, just got back from Super VS Battle 20-X. , etc.

Single elimination, crazy shit happens.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 23, 2010)

Watching Daigo use Cammy was weird...


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Aug 23, 2010)

Went to the arcades today and there was free-play on a cabinet. Lost to a Ken who did 12-hit combos without effort, definitely top-tier in the area.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Welp, just got back from Super VS Battle 20-X. , etc.
> 
> Single elimination, crazy shit happens.



It seems Luffy's rose made the show and won the 1 vs 1. And French Team won the 5 vs 5.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 24, 2010)

dude that Rose totally psyched out Ryan Hart. i was like wow. a perfect?!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 24, 2010)

Guile is a pretty cool Character


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## "Shion" (Aug 25, 2010)

Akumaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Aug 25, 2010)

any of you guys mastered the instant air cannon strike? Been practicing it for 2 hours and finally getting a hang of it but I cant do it with perfection so I cant take it online :/. any tips for this?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 25, 2010)

The TK cannon strike? Yea, I got it down in like 30 minutes, it's actually easier than I thought. just do the QCB motion and then a forward jump right after and RH. The way I do it is I wait til I see cammy leave the ground and as soon as I see her feet lift I press RH.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 25, 2010)

Ganta said:


> any of you guys mastered the instant air cannon strike? Been practicing it for 2 hours and finally getting a hang of it but I cant do it with perfection so I cant take it online :/. any tips for this?


Just keep on practicing until it feels comfortable.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah. It was hard at first but once you get it down it is easy.  

Doing that motion with Adon and Viper is harder because you have to delay the motion for like half a second.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah. shits easy as hell compared to Adon. i was so happy when i was able to do adons lol. i played with cammy for a second to sorta get me used to doing TK spike. then i jumped to adon to just focus on timing. sorta applied plinking.


----------



## Cash (Aug 26, 2010)

Im gonna assume this is easier with an arcade stick?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 26, 2010)

actually it was easier wit 360 analog stick at first.

but as u get accustomed to arcade sticks things relatively become easier or u can just do shit faster.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> yeah. shits easy as hell compared to Adon. i was so happy when i was able to do adons lol. i played with cammy for a second to sorta get me used to doing TK spike. then i jumped to adon to just focus on timing. sorta applied plinking.



How the fuck do you p-link it, when it's not a link o_O


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2010)

Heh, c.lk into U1.


----------



## Cash (Aug 26, 2010)

I find it easier when I dont press the analog as hard. you guys play 360?


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 26, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Heh, c.lk into U1.



C.lk must hit on the last active frame, making it +6 instead of +3(which would be a one frame ultra link). C.lk comes out in 4 and is active for 4...

How the hell are you supposed to eyeball that @_@


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 26, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> How the fuck do you p-link it, when it's not a link o_O



HA.

caught myself.

i meant piano key my input. since im trying to get the air jag kick to come out on its earliest frame possible ,i do it. works for me somehow.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 26, 2010)

Cammy's instant Cannon Strike is fairly easy. 2149+Kick and it's out. She has another shortcut for that, can't remember at the moment but it only works with EX. Wish Juri's was like that, gotta slightly delay your kick or else you get pinwheel and usually a fist to your face.


----------



## Cash (Aug 27, 2010)

Alright I got the instant cannon strike down. used it to combo into an ultra twice last night . Now im trying Dhalsim's instant teleport technique and havent gotten this but once. is there strict timing or anything?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 27, 2010)

62369 or 42147 motion works fine, timing doesn't feel strict IMO.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 27, 2010)

So, if  is real, I will shit myself.


----------



## Cash (Aug 27, 2010)

oh shit, A skateboard. I tell my homies all the time, I want atleast one of them for the new characters. so epic


----------



## Daedus (Aug 27, 2010)

Yang rollerblades, too.


I want this to be real so badly.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 27, 2010)

Yun is gonna suck.

Yang...please be good.


----------



## Cash (Aug 27, 2010)

I still want Alex


----------



## Akira (Aug 27, 2010)

Yun wouldn't be the same character.


Yang wouldn't actually be that bad.


The treatment the 3S characters got in Super probably means both will suck though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, Ibuki is really bad.. >_>


----------



## Cash (Aug 28, 2010)

> • AndriaSang  translated the most recent Japanese Super Street Fighter 4 blog, and assistant producer Tomoaki Ayano mentions that some hints about the new characters being added to the game would be provided in next week's blog entry, which will be posted this coming Friday. Also, this image  surfaced, which was apparently Photoshopped. It shows a shadowed version of Yun's skateboard and Yang's skates, but since it's fake, it obviously doesn't mean anything.



figures :/


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kkAyh5YGYpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Aug 31, 2010)

is that subbed anywhere?


----------



## Daedus (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't bother looking for it.  That OVA is garbage.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Chemistry (Sep 1, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, Ibuki is really bad.. >_>



And Dudley is like the lowest damaging character in the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 1, 2010)

ya def. 3strike guys are p bad


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 1, 2010)

Yun will have more meter for EX dragon kicks. EX shoulder I'd imagine will go through projectiles. Both very good things.

Yang will have noticeably less meter for random EX hands, since in 3s, his SA2 gave him 2 huge ass bars to spam it. They'd probably make regular hands on block build shit meter.

If anything, it's Yang that won't transfer over well unless he has a reliable anti-air. The rolly polly kick is gonna have to become way better than its 3s version(aside from maybe going under projectiles, but it's still mad slow). Guess you'll just have to time it early.

EX zenpo tenshin; what do you guys think? focus armor, grab invincible, or strike invincible?

Focus attacks = Palms? 

Speaking of focus attacks, I cannot imagine those horrid dashes being used over and over after charging focuses...


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 1, 2010)

Probably strike invul.

I donno why EX everything has some form of invul, these days, but, I'd honestly prefer it have better speed/range and/or lower damage scaling than normal.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm gonna laugh myself into cardiac arrest if console gamers have to pay for Yun and Yang.


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

Ganta said:


> is that subbed anywhere?



No, the dub suks nuts. It wasn't even good


----------



## Cash (Sep 1, 2010)

cant wait for the new characters


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 1, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Yun will have more meter for EX dragon kicks. EX shoulder I'd imagine will go through projectiles. Both very good things.
> 
> Yang will have noticeably less meter for random EX hands, since in 3s, his SA2 gave him 2 huge ass bars to spam it. They'd probably make regular hands on block build shit meter.
> 
> ...



I rather have hit invincibility. The range better not be ass either.

Hahaha, yea I hope they change their dashes too.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 1, 2010)

Now to find out how long the wait will be till consoles get the arcade characters.

Seems I've finally found a legit reason to move to Sanwa buttons. Chun Li's cr. fp xx HK LL is giving me calluses on Seimitsu.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn, it doesn't matter how good I am.  Just watching high-level play is exciting as hell.  I've never enjoyed just watching a fighting game before.


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2010)

I need a better stick


----------



## Daedus (Sep 6, 2010)

There can no longer be any doubt.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 6, 2010)

I really thought they were gonna put more characters than just 2. Was really hoping for Karin and Eagle. Yang is aite though.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2010)

Yun and Yang are prolly gonna suck.. but if they're offensive top-tier I'ma try 'em out.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 7, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I really thought they were gonna put more characters than just 2. Was really hoping for Karin and Eagle. Yang is aite though.



There are supposed to be 6 new characters, isn't that what was rumoured? I thought the 2 that they are showing for TGS was just for right now.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 10, 2010)

"Yun

• Yun's Super is the infamous Genei Jin (Custom Combo) from Street Fighter 3 Third Strike. It has the trailing shadows you remember and he can Cancel the recovery on all moves, plus everything juggles. A few players were able to land combos that took off 40-50% of their opponent's life, and went up to 50-60% when they had them cornered. Also, this can be Super Canceled into off of Yun's Shoulder Attack.

• Ultra 1 is his You Hou, it hits four times, but the last hit is a Launcher. If the first hit connects cleanly, he will go into animation. If not, Yun does the other attacks anyway, like Makoto's Ultra 2. This has a very short range and does not hit on any Focus Attack Dash Cancels. But he can follow up an Ultra 1 with his Lunge Punch or Genei Jin combos, but only if you activate before you land the Ultra 1.

• Ultra 2 is a punch rush, if the final hit connects cleanly Yun goes into animation where he rides his opponent in the air like a skateboard, then kicks them down to the ground. Similar to Fei Long's Ultra 1. This also does not combo from any Focus Attack Dash Cancels because of its short range.

• All Yun's specials from Third Strike are in the game. Including his Palm, Flip Grab, Dragon Kicks, Shoulder Attack, etc. Light Punch Palm is a fake, Medium and Hard change the distance the opponent flies away.

• His Dive Kick is great, like Rufus' and his overhead, Toward + Medium Kick, can crossup a grounded opponent.

• Yun's Shoulder Attack seemed to have worse range than you'd think. His Dragon Kicks also seemed to trade quite a bit, but the EX version seems like it will be good anti air.

• Yun has his Third Strike target combos.

• Some players have claimed Yun feels "sluggish" like Makoto in SSF4.

• Yun's Ultras do not combo off his Standing Medium Kick Launcher.

Yang

• Yang's command dash was in and crossed up like Ibuki's in SSF4.

• His EX Fist Slashes looked like a great move, crazy fast.

• He also has his Third Strike target combos.

• Yang's Ultra 1, Raishin Mahhaken, makes him throw out a single attack — if it connects cleanly, animation follows. If not, the ultra ends there - similar to Makoto's Ultra 1. Animation is sort of like Gen/Guy's, but with Yang style. Close range only.

• Ultra 2, Tenshin Senkyuu, makes Yang roll forward and goes up in the air with his rising kick. If Yang connects cleanly on the ground with the roll portion, animation kicks in. If not, Yun goes up in the air with kicks — looks like Yun's Nishou Kyaku. This will pass under fireballs. Also has some tracking properties. If his Ultra 2 is started while opponent is in the air, Yang will rise up with kicks where the opponent is for non-animation damage. Can be comboed into off of a Focus Attack Dash Cancel or Medium Kick Launcher for less damage, as it doesn't connect fully.

• Yang's Super is his Seiei Enbu (Custom Combo) from Third Strike. Works much the same way, but not as good as Yun's.

Hakan

• Hakan's Oil Shower stacks, i.e. it can be applied multiple times, which adds to the overall time it stays on.

• Capcom also gave him a Kick follow up after performing his Oil Shower. Another follow up option after Hakan's slide allows the choice between doing more damage or oiling up again. Also, he can reportedly combo Standing Light Kick into his Oil Shower.

• Hakan's 360 command grab with Kick can be canceled. This is where he runs in place and if you let go of the button he attempted to jump towards his opponent and grab them.

Other Characters

• Zangief's EX Green Hand no longer knocks down. Range on his Ultra 2 was increased, but so was the recovery time.

• Seth's Jumping Hard Punch is gone, the one copied from Dhalsim. It wasn't clear what exactly this was replaced with.

• The distance Blanka flies away after a blocked Beast Roll has been cut in half, making it much easier to punish if blocked.

• Ryu and Akuma's Air Hurricane Kicks are no longer as effective for escaping bad situations. If these are done in the air before hitting the peak of the jump, they'll become floaty and go nowhere. Crossing up with a Hurricane Kick still works, though.

• Juri's Kick Fireball seems easier to combo with now.

• E. Honda's damage has been reduced, and it may be harder to combo into his Hundred Hand Slaps. Ultra 2 Oicho Throw has had its command changed from a 720 rotation to a 2x half-circle back motion.

• Ken's EX Hurricane Kick can be blocked low. He has more recovery on his Light Dragon Punch, but can juggle after a Light anti-air Shoryuken with an EX Fireball, just like Ryu.

• Guile's damage has been nerfed and his Sonic Boom no longer builds Super meter. It seems unlikely that the latter change will stay in the game, though.

• M. Bison's Ultra 2 is now a charge motion with way more recovery.

• Cammy's normal moves are easier to combo now, but Tiger Knee (instant) Canon Strikes are no longer possible. Can still Canon Strike normally, and the EX can still be Tiger Kneed (done instantly)."

Info for the loc test on the Arcade Release. Buffs and Nerfs abound.

More info is being added so:


or


----------



## Daedus (Sep 11, 2010)

This is really good news.  Looks like Hakan got the buffing stick- and Yun and Yang sound awesome.  The other buffs seem pretty damn fair.

No nerfing Rufus's U2? :ho


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 11, 2010)

Blanka and Zangief nerfs are WTF status....good thing this is a loc test...shit can (and SHOULD!) change.

Would like to see some vids of Yun/Yang.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 11, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Would like to see some vids of Yun/Yang.


I'm practically salivating at the thought.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2010)

You should see some of Guile's nerf's. "Damage down, Sonic Boom does not build super meter."

And no more Cammy TK Cannon Spike. 

Nothing so far for Chun which is fine by me.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 11, 2010)

How does a special NOT build meter anymore? naaaaw, changes are DEFINITELY being made, haha...that's ridiculous.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2010)

Guess by it not building meter it forces Guile players to move forward and attack. Unless the Sonic Boom charging the special bar only works if it connects? Seems like it aims to make the game a bit more offensive at least for turtlely characters.


----------



## Eki (Sep 11, 2010)

so this is just for arcade versions?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2010)

Only for the arcade though most likely this will be coming to the consoles in the future.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2010)

Luls.

First loke test = trolling. The only one that matters is the final one. Remember how Dudley was supposed to be god-tier?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2010)

Cammy = instant ass tier now.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2010)

Most of the changes aren't gonna stick yeah. Who knows how shit will end up though. I remember when Juri's pinwheels were the shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2010)

corner lk pinwheel all day


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGVBg0LnpOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2010)

Not even worth posting.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2010)

Call me when Sean is in there.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 11, 2010)

Cody : *faster walk speed*, ex zonk distance is shorter.

YAY.

Sagat : *Vanilla's standing lk is back. One hit, special cancelable*, vanilla distance, does near 40dmg. lk TK is vanilla like, mk and hk are useless.
More recovery on high TS. His ts game is lame.

Fucking bad idea...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGPk6hiEmHg&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

Isn't SSFIV stuff but damn watching those 3S videos reminds me of how insane that game can get. There's more on the guy's channel as well. Makes Daigo's comeback seem average.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 12, 2010)

Sonic Boom still builds meter.  Trolls starting false rumors.

RX is the craziest Urien I have ever seen.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 12, 2010)

Japanese 3s is too crazy now. I stopped playing 3s like 2 years ago and watching the new videos now are so scary. You pretty much lose as soon as you whiff.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 13, 2010)

Ken without that retarded bowl cut?  YES PLZ.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd say that qualifies as a GOOD alternate costume. It's relevant yet supremely different.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

His costumes right now suck so much ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2010)

If Sodom isn't in they dropped the ball.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 13, 2010)

Sodom is such a garbage character and so are those guys playing.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> If Sodom isn't in they dropped the ball.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2010)

He's a good character in A3..


----------



## Daedus (Sep 14, 2010)

I just think his overall design/backstory are shit.  I'm well aware V-Sodom is pretty crazy in Alpha3 as far as overall character strength is concerned.  Though, to be fair, V-ism can pretty much make any character in A3 a viable threat.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sodom is such a garbage character and so are those guys playing.



Those guys would make you their bitch. 

Sodom being "meh" doesn't even matter since he'll be made from scrap anyways. Capcom can always make him better. His design isn't crap either. It sure as hell looks better than Balrog or Sagat. 

Another character that needs to make it in SSF4 just for the pure insane fanservice alone;


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2010)

David/DS: You have no choice but to start playing Dictator if you haven't already.


ALL HAIL ZEON


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Those guys would make you their bitch.
> 
> Sodom being "meh" doesn't even matter since he'll be made from scrap anyways. Capcom can always make him better. His design isn't crap either. It sure as hell looks better than Balrog or Sagat.
> 
> Another character that needs to make it in SSF4 just for the pure insane fanservice alone;



I suck, but I don't think I'm that bad. At least I hope not.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2010)

Sodom having a better design than Balrog and Sagat? Don't know bout that one.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2010)

Real talk I'd love R. Mika in this game, though, she'd likely be ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Sodom having a better design than Balrog and Sagat? Don't know bout that one.





compared to



Balrog looks like a retarded sex offender.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> compared to
> 
> 
> 
> Balrog looks like a retarded sex offender.




No, this is what we call straight pimpin'.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2010)

It only took him 20 years.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 16, 2010)

Lovin' Guile's new alt.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 17, 2010)

Double-Posting for epic win.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn, some of the alternate costumes look pretty damn good.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 17, 2010)

YOOOO I WAS SAYING HOW THEY SHOULD HAVE DAN SCREW OVER TAKUMA THE OTHER DAY LOLOL!

I gotta get this game again, darn.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 17, 2010)

This is arguably the best fight i've ever seen. 

[YOUTUBE]B1XLP6H3t0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daedus (Sep 18, 2010)

Dem Kara-Throws. 

Also:


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 18, 2010)

Yun and Yang official trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY7-plLwFTk&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Sep 18, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> This is arguably the best fight i've ever seen.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]B1XLP6H3t0g[/YOUTUBE]


That Ibuki is fantastic. 


Hivt82 said:


> Yun and Yang official trailer
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY7-plLwFTk&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 18, 2010)

Dear Yang,

Please don't suck.


----------



## Cash (Sep 18, 2010)

Will they be DLC in the xbox version?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2010)

Most likely.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 18, 2010)

DLC probably won't be released for a while though. I imagine Arcade owners want a couple months to make some money.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn, Yun is looking nice so far. His EX/HP rush punch almost goes full-screen.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 18, 2010)

*Trailer for new alternate costumes*



Really loving this whole set of costumes, bar one or two (which isn't bad considering we're looking at 35!) My faves are Alpha Chun Li, Ibuki's casual outfit, Dudley's, and Cody's prison suit, but many of the rest look extremely good as well! Gosh if only they'd made more effort to improve some of the other alternates!

As for Yun and Yang, gosh, all of their Ultras look sick as hell, especially Yun's U2!


----------



## Cash (Sep 18, 2010)

My fist time ever getting destroyed in SSF4. Was in an endless battle and everyone raped me. destroyed my confidence


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 19, 2010)

From what I've seen so far...

Yun:
-You Hou is a good Anti-Air.
-Genei Jin combos are quite viable and really worth using.

Yang:
-c.Jab linked into a s.Strong; did not check if it was a Counter Hit or not.
-Dragonkick is still iffy as an Anti-Air.
-Mantis Slash looks like it lost a lot of range.
-EX Mantis Slash looks like it lost a lot of speed.
-Seiei Enbu looks bleh.

Both:
-Dashes looks horrible.
-Focus has decent range.
-c.Forward looks terrible.
-Divekicks are mediocre. Are they even distance controllable?
-c.Short looks like it has pretty good range.
-Teleport looks like it has a lot more frame startup compared to 3s.
-Close s.Forward launcher does not combo into j.Roundhouse.

I'm still waiting on more usage of the Zenpo Tenshin and if it has an EX version. I also wanna see the frame data on their close s.Strong as well, I hope it still links into a s.Short.


----------



## Geddoe (Sep 19, 2010)

Street Fighter IV definitely looks interesting. I haven't played it myself, but the fact that the engine seems to be a convenient cross between Street Fighter III 3rd Strike and II Turbo is very interesting as well. (I'm glad air blocking isn't in, that's for sure.) 

I think the character designs (especially the facial expressions) are strange. I think it's also strange that characters have 1 super move and 1 ultra move (which might technically even be the same move).... The combo system seems a little strange too. 

I'd still like to check it out, possibly soon. ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

...what cave did you come from?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2010)

Liking Juri's outfit :3


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 19, 2010)

Dat cleavage.


----------



## Geddoe (Sep 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...what cave did you come from?


 Hmmm.... I'm going to pretend you are saying I crawled out of a cave not because I didn't play a particular game but because you just have a rather astonishing view of my home being that of a cave.

....although I admit the exterior looks rocky but thank goodness its a more modernized rock with air conditioning because those cavemen must have been frying!

In any case, I pay close attention to the new games that come out and do extensive research on them before I purchase them as I'm quite leery because these newer generation consoles have many cookie cutter games that I'm just not interested in nor will shell out a barrage of cash for all of them. Also, I don't have an Xbox 360... Is Street Fighter IV an exception to not being cookie cutter and would prompt me to buy an Xbox 360? I don't think so but like I said I might "possibly" get the game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 19, 2010)

Dude... it's out for the PS3 and 360 and has been for a while. This is nothing new...

I feel like I'm getting trolled. :x


----------



## Geddoe (Sep 21, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Dude... it's out for the PS3 and 360 and has been for a while. This is nothing new...
> 
> I feel like I'm getting trolled. :x


 That's pretty cute you think I'm "trolling" you but I think immediately jumping to the conclusion that I must be a trolling you is just that....jumping to conclusions. My previous post which I'm not going to reiterate what I said because you can just re-read it, just this time perhaps more thoroughly wasn't even directed at you in the first place which makes your conclusion even more irrational that "you" are being trolled. 

No need to let sentimentality trample over yourself especially when I wasn't griping or complaining about SIV much less stating that I am simply mindful about games nowadays and some things about SIV that looked cheesy to me compared to the rest of the series installments and why I was hesitant to try it but that doesn't mean I hate the game. It doesn't null the brunt of the post's motive and definately doesn't authorize you to say I'm a troll.... 

Also, because Xbox 360 and PS3 have been out for a while doesn't mean everyone has one and its not at all unusual when it involves money to set aside for.

At any rate, I am a creative person and I play games in a creative manner, avoiding repetition if I can. I have an ex that would rather watch me play a game than pop in a movie because of the way I mix everything up. I'm a firm believer that if I'm bored, it's my fault, and I can and do change that outlook because, who likes to be bored? ....that's probably why I like the games I do. That is probably why I can look past a lot of faults, and enjoy what a lot of people would consider a "bad game". 

I never understood the "entertain me" aspect of games. Looking at it that way I feel lazy and spoon fed. I take it you don't feel that way? If you would care to elaborate, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 21, 2010)

Geddoe said:


> That's pretty cute you think I'm "trolling" you but I think immediately jumping to the conclusion that I must be a trolling you is just that....jumping to conclusions. My previous post which I'm not going to reiterate what I said because you can just re-read it, just this time perhaps more thoroughly wasn't even directed at you in the first place which makes your conclusion even more irrational that "you" are being trolled.
> 
> No need to let sentimentality trample over yourself especially when I wasn't griping or complaining about SIV much less stating that I am simply mindful about games nowadays and some things about SIV that looked cheesy to me compared to the rest of the series installments and why I was hesitant to try it but that doesn't mean I hate the game. It doesn't null the brunt of the post's motive and definately doesn't authorize you to say I'm a troll....
> 
> ...



Seriously?


----------



## Geddoe (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes seriously because I am such a stern individual who doesn't play around! ^_^ ....are you seriously that curious that I am being serious (about what I don't know since you aren't being very specific by just saying "seriously")? 

Aren't we all serious about something even during jokes sometimes? I know some jokes are very serious but they sound so comical that its called a joke or in my case most of the time a rant.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow dude....*SHUT UP*


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't understand a word Geddoe is saying?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, I can understand it. I just don't give a shit.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pgnjf-qe6w[/YOUTUBE]

Yang's U1 looks siiiiick.  We need console DLC for these guys, asap.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2010)

Yun U1: Seems like a decent AA.
Yang U1: Sick animation, not sure how well you can combo into it.
Yun U2: Pimp, but I think will only be useful in the corner.
Yang U2: If it tracks and has inv. frames, might be similar to Yun U1.

Also, is it just me or does Yun U1 look like a charge ultra? It's either that or the dude's execution took a nose-dive for the rest of the ultra's.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 21, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Yun U1: Seems like a decent AA.
> Yang U1: Sick animation, not sure how well you can combo into it.
> Yun U2: Pimp, but I think will only be useful in the corner.
> Yang U2: If it tracks and has inv. frames, might be similar to Yun U1.
> ...




Oh, good.  I though I was the only one who thought so.  If it's not a charge move, that guy seriously needs to work on the 17 extra inputs. :rofl


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 21, 2010)

so it not offical if they r coming to consoles?


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

Ultras look dope. Cant wait to use them.


----------



## Geddoe (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow.... I am simply stunned, you guys are very hospitable! ....more like dense.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2010)

You could always find another forum. I heard Gaia's real nice this time of year.


----------



## Geddoe (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm under the impression you're not so much trying to offer me advice but just trying to be a green hair to punk things up. I can empathize though despite your apparent tangent because somehow you are the personality reflection of me several years ago. I can see much insecurity and vulnerabilities in your mentality except back then I was probably your age but hey life is a work in progress, you'll mature. 

Besides I am not very fond of Gaia ....I played it a long time ago before I wasn't aware of how dull it was as opposed to what other free MMO's offer such as Ragnarok or even Runescape.


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 16, 2010)

If there are new characters, I'm pretty sure it's gonna be like Alex, Elena, R.Mika, and Rolento.

But I'm still hoping for Eagle.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Yun U1: Seems like a decent AA.
> Yang U1: Sick animation, not sure how well you can combo into it.
> Yun U2: Pimp, but I think will only be useful in the corner.
> Yang U2: If it tracks and has inv. frames, might be similar to Yun U1.
> ...



dayum. dead thread.

well i've only seen Yang U1 combo'd into from his rekka while his super is activated. might have to function similar to Makoto.

i too wondered wtf was up wit the execution lol.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 16, 2010)

Keep the Eagle hope alive!

If not Eagle, I at least need Rolento. His staff isn't exactly a pair of tonfas, but at least he has grenades and wires and knives...


----------



## Daedus (Oct 16, 2010)

Seasons beatings is streaming live this weekend.  Some great matches between high level players happening.  Check it out.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2010)

Ono needs to quit his damn Elena woody. No one gives a shit about her.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow. Andre vs Daigo was hyyyyype!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 16, 2010)

The MvC2 Team Finals last night were fucking great. Drama, controversy, and pringles. So hype.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 16, 2010)

SSF4 Development Blog said:
			
		

> In Reference to Yang:
> 
> General Concept
> As in SFIII:3S, his image is similar to Yun's. SSF4 AE's tuning continues that approach.
> ...



Hurry up with the DLC so I can play him.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2010)

okay. i see u Yang. potential jump cancel ultras.

International vs. US is up in the air to me. Arturo is scary.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 16, 2010)

USA vs the World, let's fuckin go!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2010)

shits bout to get real for the US.

will justen get revenge on GamerBee?! next time on dragonball z.

EDIT: nope.

EDIT2: lol arturo vs. daigo ending. bull.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 16, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Mike Ross beats Daigo~!

/insert USA chants


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2010)

just saw some ultimate MK3 tournament on that stream.

What events are on this tournament?


----------



## Daedus (Oct 17, 2010)

Daigo v. Marn was so sick.  Epic stuff.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 17, 2010)

MARN!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

Marn just barely scraped that victory, but was well played.



Amanomurakumo said:


> The MvC2 Team Finals last night were fucking great. Drama, controversy, and pringles. So hype.



Yipes!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2010)

Marn looked like he was shitting himself


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope he really plays Dan now like he said, would be funny.

He really wants to show as much disrespect as possible.


----------



## delirium (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been rocking a lot of Alex on GGPO lately. He's actually a lot of fun. If he makes it into Super I might have to fuck around with him, too.

Nice to see they're trying to keep Yang as close ot his 3S counterpart. But also nice that they changed TC3 on block. I never use that shit in 3S 'cause you'd just be asking to get punished.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 18, 2010)

The crowd at Season's Beatings looks so morbid cause grand finals is Momochi and Gamerbee, I'm dying here lol.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 18, 2010)

GamerBee VINS!!


----------



## Daedus (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, Gamerbee takes it all in SSF4.

Momochi's Ken is sick, though.  I aspire to be that damn good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)

I always rooted for Gamerbee, so hooray.

Taiwan's first major tournament win?


----------



## Daedus (Oct 19, 2010)

Capcom Development Blog said:
			
		

> -About Yang No. 2-
> 
> Greetings! This is the Developer Blog!
> As we eat the delicious autumn fare to our hearts' content, we're doing our best to operate at full power. Maximizing our output is the goal. This time I'd like to talk about Yang's special moves.
> ...



Perhaps we hear about changes to Dudley, yes?


----------



## c_wong428 (Oct 21, 2010)

Should've stuck with Akuma....


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

Any trans of the Yun blogs?


----------



## c_wong428 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Any trans of the Yun blogs?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

Yun, not Yang.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Any trans of the Yun blogs?


Yun will be forthcoming shortly.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

Sweet. It's pretty strange that the Yun ones are later, considering they were released before the Yang blogs.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Sweet. It's pretty strange that the Yun ones are later, considering they were released before the Yang blogs.


Translator is lazy.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 25, 2010)

First half of the Yun blog is translated.




			
				SSF4 Developers Blog said:
			
		

> About Yun No. 1
> 
> It's been a while. The Developer Blog is resuming now!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2010)

And Yun 2.



> As for why I did Yang first:
> 
> -It is true I have a slight interest in Yang over Yun.
> -When I volunteered to translate, the Yun pages had been sitting there for a while. As I said when I started, past SRK translators were probably worth more than me, so I wanted to make sure they weren't already in the process. I'd do the Yang pages to avoid doubling the work for no reason, and if no one else appeared, I'd get to the Yun sections afterward.
> ...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2010)

I keep getting hat email for playing Adon, peopel keep saying that I picked him up because he won the tourny.  I didn't even watch seasons beatings. I was playing NUNS2. I just found out that Gamerbee won it in this thread


----------



## LayZ (Oct 26, 2010)

Hellion said:


> I keep getting hat email for playing Adon, peopel keep saying that I picked him up because he won the tourny.  I didn't even watch seasons beatings. I was playing NUNS2. I just found out that Gamerbee won it in this thread


Only LOSERS send hate mail.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2010)

That's the thing i get it from people I win and lose against FML


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2010)

And still, no one will use Viper's U2.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 26, 2010)

Not all Ultras are created equal.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

There was a firmware update today for the game anybody know what it changed?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 27, 2010)

Supposedly, it's to prepare for the new costumes. In secret, everyone assumes it's also prep for the AE dlc further down the line.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 27, 2010)

So, there is an online tournament happening December 11, and the winner of that tournament goes to EVO- airfare, hotel and tourney fee included- FOR FREE.


Get on that shit, boys.  Start practicing.

Keep in mind it's 360 only.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 28, 2010)

time to get the game again.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww, 360 only.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 28, 2010)

If you have a friend with a 360, now's the time to ask him a favor.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2010)

EVO NAH.. Dec. 11th.. GET HYPE.

too bad I don't have an essboss.. I wanna win via lag tactics and get a free evo ticket, not enter Super, and just play anime games.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Better not fucking be Elena.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not? Elena was pretty fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuck Elena. There are way better, more interesting and more desired characters.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 29, 2010)

True dat but I think her moveset would fit in nicely into the SSF4 system.


----------



## c_wong428 (Oct 29, 2010)

Like SODOM.

Or RAINBOW MIKA.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 29, 2010)

AE added two fighters from third strike.  It would stand to reason that the two rumored fighters would be from the alpha series.



I'm gonna laugh if it turns out to be Cracker Jack and Doctrine Dark.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 29, 2010)

Rolento deconfirmed. 

Let's go, Urien and Eagle!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Barry said:


> True dat but I think her moveset would fit in nicely into the SSF4 system.



Lacks fireballs. Remy would be a better fit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 29, 2010)

Elena sucks so hard.

Karin and Eagle are the last characters that I would even think of picking up now from the SF roster.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like Urien, but he'd just turtle like most chars I reckon.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 29, 2010)

I think Urien would be more unique (but also harder to make work). 

Karin would be interesting since we'd get more counters, but we'd also have lots of rekkas if she joined the roster. 

I'd be happy with either, but happier with the former.

As for turtling, if they weakened crouch techs and backdashes, it'd be a less effective strategy, but hey, I like to turtle.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'd like Urien, but he'd just turtle like most chars I reckon.



I don't think Urien would work very well in SSF4. No Aegis unblockables and pressure game really hurts him. Unless they make his Chariot Tackle safe on block or something.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Aegis Reflector as EX FB.


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2010)

LooooooooooL ^

At first I though Alex would be cool in this game. But then I realized his stomp would get raped by auto-correct. And he already has a hard time get in on people in 3S where fireballs are straight ass. DDT could fuck with back dashers though I guess.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 30, 2010)

Sodom and Birdie


----------



## Maxi (Oct 30, 2010)

Sup SF peeps (jk),

Quick question: I found the regular SF IV for a shamefully low price in the stores (15 bucks), and so far i've been pretty interested in SF series. So, should i do this or is the version rather useless since the release of SSF IV?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 30, 2010)

Get SSFIV and don't look back!


----------



## Maxi (Oct 30, 2010)

But it's cheaper ........


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 30, 2010)

It's also pretty much obsolete....well, I guess you might still find people online that still plays it...especially on the PC. I say spend the extra dough and get the latest version, but it's up to you in the end.


----------



## Maxi (Oct 30, 2010)

Aight, 
thanks for the advice though. This helps me allot out.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 30, 2010)

No problem...for which system tho?


----------



## Maxi (Oct 30, 2010)

Playstation 3.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 1, 2010)

This game needs more gentlemen.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't enjoy any character in the SF pantheon nearly so much as I enjoy Eagle, so I would applaud his inclusion, and I love that other people here agree. You and Duy make me so happy.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2010)

As long as he doesn't get Dudley'd up, you mean? But yeah, Eagle'd be pimp.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 2, 2010)

New AE changes.




			
				SSF4 Development Blog said:
			
		

> *Ken*
> 
> 
> Normal Moves
> ...


----------



## Daedus (Nov 2, 2010)

Ono, you son of a bitch.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 2, 2010)

Fuuu, that's so not Karin.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 2, 2010)

Just one possibility.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 2, 2010)

Dudes, it's a body covered in fire how can you tell who it is and isn't?

I have hope for Karin.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 2, 2010)

You can't really lose hope.  They aren't going to announce just one other character.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like Urien, judging from the loincloth and block pose (according to others who claim to see those details in the magnified versions - I can't see shit, lol).


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 3, 2010)

They should just say fuck it and put in Hugo and please nobody.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 3, 2010)

There are quite a few fans out there who would be pleased by the inclusion of Hugo.

Personally, I believe we're getting four other characters along with Yun and Yang.  The way they've set up the new select screen seems to indicate four more slots are to be included.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 3, 2010)

If they put in R.Mika I would explode with joy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 3, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Ono, you son of a bitch.



More like Sean in basketball shorts.

EDIT ck u Ono. 

EDIT2: LOL @ accidental smiley. it will suffice.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 4, 2010)

Sako is free; courtesy of Tatsu.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 4, 2010)

Lame him out. Good shit.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2010)

Love Tatsu. Mad respect for repping Vega through Vanilla and into Super.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 4, 2010)

Tatsu is so nasty. I'm so glad he's on my team for the School vs. School event.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 5, 2010)

Fark I hate Vega but it's always nice seeing someone play him fuck off well.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone else watching SoCal Regionals on stream?

The Team USA v. Team International match was a joke.

Wong, Vangief, Valle and Phillipino Champ v. Sako, Daigo, Tokido and Gamerbee.

Tokido lost once in a best of three and Gamerbee picked up the pieces to completely shut out team USA.

Daigo and Sako never even played.


Ugh.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 7, 2010)

Tokido is SO FUCKING GOOD! Jesus...OCV'd the FUCK outta Team USA!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, I was sad that Tokido beat my friend Jason, but after that pose...I'm glad he beat Jason.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 7, 2010)

Heaven symbol emblazoned upon his back via the projector.

THAT WAS EPIC.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 8, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Heaven symbol emblazoned upon his back via the projector.
> 
> THAT WAS EPIC.


Indeed. 

That was a great tourney.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Tokido was definitely the highlight of that tournament. Looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 8, 2010)

Just got back from dropping Spooky and crew of at their crib after our FL tourney. Arturo blew up Flash as expected.

Then I saw Tokido's winpose. All is great in the world.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Koroshi (Nov 8, 2010)

Tokido is the best.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 8, 2010)

Tokido has been doing epic poses since 3S days.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 9, 2010)

finally got the game back today. Layz u were my first fight in 5 months. and boy was that terrible lol.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 9, 2010)

SSF4 Development Blog said:
			
		

> Chun-Li
> 
> 
> • Stun damage reduced on Crouching Hard Kick. Damage reduced on Standing Medium Punch. Both moves have the same hit properties.
> ...



Cody's buffs make me a very happy ruffian.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 9, 2010)

> Sakura
> 
> 
> • Close Medium Punch has less recovery.
> ...



yoooo oh OH

I like this.

edit:
Cr. medium kick has always combo'ed from her hit confirms (cr.short, cr. jab, cr. medium kick always worked). Unless they mean short shunpuu hit confirm?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 9, 2010)

Cody still sucks...


----------



## Daedus (Nov 9, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Cody still sucks...


You ain't gonna stop me from mainin' him.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 9, 2010)

Daedus said:


> You ain't gonna stop me from mainin' him.



Hahahaha, it totally stopped me.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the way he plays.  Got the best set of non-dp anti-airs in the game, and he can lay some heavy damage down.  He just doesn't have much in the defense department, and his walk speed leaves a bit to be desired.


Also: sweet jeebus, if you didn't catch SoCal Regionals or just don't care, you still owe it to yourself to watch this match.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7_b1aMJHDA[/YOUTUBE]

Amazing rounds.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 10, 2010)

Meh, the big damage and Counter Hit setups is the only thing going for him. Too bad his walkspeed and jump is too slow to set any kind of offense solidly. Not to mention his pokes and defense game are lackluster as well. Having a quicker c.Short doesn't really set anything better cause you can't hit confirm it into anything. I would probably play Cody again if they increased his walk and jump speed dramatically.

I think Balrog has the best set of non-shoryu anti-airs in the game.

I only pick Cody nowadays when I play against scrubs at the arcades. Speaking of arcades, my local arcade is gonna get AE. Wooo!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2010)

Socal Regionals was definitely one entertaining tournament watch. That Valle vs Daigo man was intense to say the least. Tokido stole the tournament for me though.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 10, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Speaking of arcades, my local arcade is gonna get AE. Wooo!!!



NICE! you know when it comes out? I heard sometime in Dec, but Ono said something about finding a huge problem with the game, so who knows...


----------



## Wicked (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol at "Updating the characters" but don't do anything to the counter ultras. Can't tell you how many times i busted out the counter ultra but that bullshit doesn't counter everything so i lose the match. Bunch of bullshit


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2010)

Fuck Counter ultra's.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 10, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol at "Updating the characters" but don't do anything to the counter ultras. Can't tell you how many times i busted out the counter ultra but that bullshit doesn't counter everything so i lose the match. Bunch of bullshit



Because no one hit it?

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Wicked (Nov 10, 2010)

They do hit the Ultra II..

I use Fei Long and fought Chun/Adon yesterday. Adon did his dive kick/I use Gekirinken but I take damage so I let him finish me off. Stupid ass Chunli  did her upside thick legs kick EX/I used Gekirinken again and I take the hit.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 10, 2010)

Gekirinken doesn't counter every move.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 11, 2010)

But it should


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

No, it shouldn't. They shouldn't even be in the game.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 11, 2010)

Using Gekrinken is retarded, I laugh if you use it because you see Kimrandy or Mago with it.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2010)

Crapcom is slacking real talk. When it counters everything I will start winning more of my matches which I should of been winning since the beginning. LOL capcom and balancing.. more like Shitcom. I only use Ultra II Fei Long so if you want that cheesy win go ahead. At least I'm not cheesing like most people online and sticking with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

Lmao, scrubtalk.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2010)

Scrubtalk? Not my fault shitcom doesn't know how to fix shitty ultras and letting it pass by day by day.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Crapcom is slacking real talk. *When it counters everything I will start winning* more of my matches which I should of been winning since the beginning. LOL capcom and balancing.. more like Shitcom. I only use *Ultra II Fei Long* so if you want that *cheesy win* go ahead. At least I'm not *cheesing* like most people online and sticking with it.



Scrubtalk.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2010)

Lmao that's all you can say


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

Keep scrubbin' it up, Dupenificent.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 11, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Crapcom is slacking real talk. When it counters everything I will start winning more of my matches which I should of been winning since the beginning. LOL capcom and balancing.. more like Shitcom. I only use Ultra II Fei Long so if you want that cheesy win go ahead. At least I'm not cheesing like most people online and sticking with it.



oh boy here we go again


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 11, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Crapcom is slacking real talk. When it counters everything I will start winning more of my matches which I should of been winning since the beginning. LOL capcom and balancing.. more like Shitcom. I only use Ultra II Fei Long so if you want that cheesy win go ahead. At least I'm not cheesing like most people online and sticking with it.



Should be winning? lmfao

Ok, if you should be winning, and using that Ultra costs you matches, do what any smart player would do - STOP USING A STRATEGY THAT REAPS YOU NO BENEFITS - then maybe you WILL win.. Improving your play is YOUR responsibility, not the developers'.

Also, when the focal point of your game is based around a diceroll move like random counter attack - your gameplan is pretty flawed, dude.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Keep scrubbin' it up, Dupenificent.








bbq sauce said:


> Should be winning? lmfao
> 
> Ok, if you should be winning, and using that Ultra costs you matches, do what any smart player would do - STOP USING A STRATEGY THAT REAPS YOU NO BENEFITS - then maybe you WILL win.. Improving your play is YOUR responsibility, not the developers'.
> 
> Also, when the focal point of your game is based around a diceroll move like random counter attack - your gameplan is pretty flawed, dude.



But I'm still going to rock with Gekirinken no matter what even though shitcom isn't going to fix it in the update LOLZ.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 11, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> But I'm still going to rock with Gekirinken no matter what even though shitcom isn't going to fix it in the update LOLZ.



Then why complain?

I don't get it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 11, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> But I'm still going to rock with Gekirinken no matter what even though shitcom isn't going to fix it in the update LOLZ.



Note that in my post, I never told you to abandon that Ultra, I said stop using that strategy. If you're getting beat out of Geirinken, you are using it wrong. You're using it as a guess/dice roll strategy, and making that the center of your game.

Use your footsies, and take advantage of Fei's decent pressure and frame traps, which are the center of his game. Use genkirinken on _reaction_, so that the damage is guaranteed.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

Man i haven't played SSF4 in months and when i finally do i'm getting raped like a girl thrown in a male prison. I forgot a lot of shit i got a shitty memory now that i'm realizing it. haha. I was at least average before, now i'm scrubtier.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Then why complain?
> 
> I don't get it.



I was never complaining just saying Ultra should be fixed but nevermind..



bbq sauce said:


> Note that in my post, I never told you to abandon that Ultra, I said stop using that strategy. If you're getting beat out of Geirinken, you are using it wrong. You're using it as a guess/dice roll strategy, and making that the center of your game.
> 
> Use your footsies, and take advantage of Fei's decent pressure and frame traps, which are the center of his game. Use genkirinken on _reaction_, so that the damage is guaranteed.



But you have to play mind games with the Ultra and it does have a scare you factor which I like. It's good to use cause once you catch em they get the one inch punch treatment . I still suck at SF and probably will for a long time.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 11, 2010)

If you keep getting hit out of your Ultra II, you're using it wrong. Plain and simple.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> I was never complaining just saying Ultra should be fixed but nevermind..
> 
> 
> 
> But you have to play mind games with the Ultra and it does have a scare you factor which I like. It's good to use cause once you catch em they get the one inch punch treatment . I still suck at SF and probably will for a long time.




I would say the rest of your life.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2010)

c_wong428 said:


> I would say the rest of your life.



^Real talk.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2010)

Real Talk? Haha don't kid yourself. You jelly as fuck and go back to your indian balrog queer.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 12, 2010)

lol                .


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Real Talk? Haha don't kid yourself. You jelly as fuck and go back to your indian balrog queer.



Someone got R. Kelly'd.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> But you have to play mind games with the Ultra and it does have a scare you factor which I like. It's good to use cause once you catch em they get the one inch punch treatment . I still suck at SF and probably will for a long time.



There's no mind games if they know you're just going to throw it out there like that.

If they know you can react to 50/50 situations with it, then you gain a mental advantage.

Like, if I played Fei, I'd definitely use it in certain match ups.. Like, vs Viper, because it takes away ambiguous burn kicks.. BK is easy to react to see happen, but, it can hard to tell which side it's coming from - since the game auto corrects reversals when the opponent crosses up, it's a guaranteed U2. Meaning one of her stronger mixups on Oki gets taken away from her.. or costs her like 70% health.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tips i will keep that in mind

Btw.. Hangatyr you like pee in your tea you stupid ass brit


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2010)

What makes you think I'm British?


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 12, 2010)

I started maining Dan and I'm not looking back.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> What makes you think I'm British?



You fell for it HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone else watching The Canada Cup stream? Lots of great matches, Daigo almost lost twice.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> You fell for it HAHAHAHA



I'm sure it was a genius move in your mind.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 14, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> You fell for it HAHAHAHA



Did this really just happen


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmm I don't know who you are but I don't appreciate what you did asswipe


----------



## jkingler (Nov 15, 2010)

Honda nerfs? I guess I should have seen it coming, but I am confused as to his viable AA options with lp. hb being removed from the list.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 16, 2010)

Yay, I can jump at Honda now.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 16, 2010)

They should also just remove all his moves along with Blanka.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 17, 2010)

^Pretty much. If they fix his chop and ex hb still works then I'll be all good, but I don't think they'll ever fix the chop. Ever.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 17, 2010)

c_wong428 said:


> They should also just remove all his moves along with Blanka.



That's a nice defeatist outlook you have there.

Christ, people, man the fuck up and get in the fucking lab.  Mess around with match-ups.  You don't play the character by virtue of the fact that he's high on tier-lists anyway.  Some match-ups will be harder.  Deal with it.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 17, 2010)

Honda/Blanka match ups will often be a slow boring grind to win. It's a nice feeling beating someone who plays them like a cheap ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) aka 80% you meet, but that 20% who play them insane are crazy matches.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thats not what I meant, if someone doesn't even make an attempt to move forward the whole round, I consider them a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but I guess I like to actually have a fight, not fire off hadoukens for an entire match while blanka crouches hitting electric shock if I even jump.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 18, 2010)

c_wong428 said:


> Thats not what I meant, if someone doesn't even make an attempt to move forward the whole round, I consider them a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but I guess I like to actually have a fight, not fire off hadoukens for an entire match while blanka crouches hitting electric shock if I even jump.



I move forward when I dash punch...sorta.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 18, 2010)

i had to drop balrog cause i just felt like a bitch xept with a few matchups. but on average it was just not fun playing that way.

im trying to get my Guy on point  but lord its hard.

I went to a meetup for like the first time ever. I got respect tho i got raped by some folks. My Vega is still my number one wit a set of crazy zangief-vega matches wit some Vietnamese dude. but Guy is who i want to beast with right now.

 i think ima need to figure out this frame trap shit cause he doesnt have much outside of baiting and semi decent corner game. 

and omg, using other peoples stick is NOT the business. I like how my TE feels so much better than sticks made out of Tupperware lol.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 19, 2010)

Lol that jump throw is so good.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2010)

anymore word on the extra chars for SSF4? Not like it really needs it.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm starting to play Guy too but I just wish his jumps weren't so floaty so I can cross-up more easily.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2010)

I honestly don't think that anyone's style to playing this game is sexually oriented. 

But hey, you lowlifes are the smart ones over here, I'm just saying.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 19, 2010)

I refer to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the non bigot sense.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 19, 2010)

Was the Brandonheat that played Diago the BrandonHeat from here?


----------



## Daedus (Nov 22, 2010)

SSF4 Development Blog said:
			
		

> Blanka
> 
> 
> Unique Attacks
> ...




Jesus, Abel got fucked.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 22, 2010)

And Gen and Makoto got significant buffs. I seriously look forward to potentially viable Maks and Gens and what is shaping up to be a much more fast paced, offensive sf4.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Love those Makoto buffs, I played her either way but it'll be nice to have of a more legit chance to win a match. :33


----------



## jkingler (Nov 22, 2010)

Her pressure is going to be fucking scary. Faster dash, TK Axe Kick, kara Kara, ...

Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Funny how there's so many idiots posting on SRK how their going to main/alt her now, where were these people when Super came out? :33

Her pressure is going to be more intense that's for sure, but some of those people on SRK don't realize she's still has a lot of problems.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 22, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Was the Brandonheat that played Diago the BrandonHeat from here?



I wish.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Funny how there's so many idiots posting on SRK how their going to main/alt her now, where were these people when Super came out? :33
> 
> Her pressure is going to be more intense that's for sure, but some of those people on SRK don't realize she's still has a lot of problems.



Don't read the SF4 forums on SRK, they are horrible... Actually SRK in general is a pretty shitty website post SF4.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Don't read the SF4 forums on SRK, they are horrible... Actually SRK in general is a pretty shitty website post SF4.



True, but it's definitely the biggest site of that nature that I know of. Is there any other good SF sites around or at least SF4?


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 23, 2010)

Not really.

Everywhere you go, it's mostly idiots spreading their idiocy.

It's like, back to square one, now. You have to learn the game by playing with / watching good players.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah true enough. I love watching SSFIV tournaments but truthfully I'm not into the competitive scene in my region, I just play casually. I'll get back into the competitive scene when MVC3 comes out.

Yeah that's the best way to go about things, keep playing people better than you, eventually after you get your ass whooped enough times you'll become better and perhaps even become better than them.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 23, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Don't read the SF4 forums on SRK, they are horrible... Actually SRK in general is a pretty shitty website post SF4.



Yeah, its been really scrubby ever since the 2009 members ran dominant over there. I really hate the type of gamer that wouldn't play someone before because they required too much time or skill to work for but when they get simplified they're all over them. These are the same type of people that are keeping Virtua Fighter from getting big in the US. I hate them. If you want easy wins, stop shoto-spamming the SF online and go play a DBZ fighter or something.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 23, 2010)

i liked Makoto...just couldnt get kara Kara down at all so i felt all hope was lost.

I'm mad at Guy's damage nerf on his slam but all his other buffs are fuckin awesome. 

Making Vega's flip kick a viable anti air is godsent. Get the FUCK off me.

lmao @ abel....YESSSSS. take dat u hoe.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 24, 2010)

Old SRK around 2004 and so on before 2008ish was a good place. Especially General Discussion, that place was awesome.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 24, 2010)

DUY.  HELP ME PLAY CODAY12121212


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 24, 2010)

I just miss the days when I first found SRK, when I was playing 3S, and I could go online and ask a legit question, and be given a legit answer relatively quickly.When people asked idiotic questions, they got put on blast for it, like they should be.. It kept SRK what was meant to be.. a hub of information and intelligent discussion for competitive fighting games.

Now, Evo pulls in 3000+ heads and has business sponsors.. so idiots get their hands held, and get protected from flames and troll posts.. The idiocracy runs wild, so if you are looking for legit info, have fun digging through 700 pages of stupidity with little luck of finding anything useful.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 24, 2010)

Uh you sure you aren't trying to find some other stuff


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 25, 2010)

So I finally invested on a TE stick, I hesitated a shitload but I want to up my game. Just got some questions.

How sturdy are these TE sticks? Since its new I hesitate to move the stick aggressively lol. Also anyone have a site or link on how to hold TE sticks? Currently using the wineglass method but I'd like to try more ways.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2010)

tell me u got the 2 for one deal if not get a refund nao.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 26, 2010)

setoshi said:


> So I finally invested on a TE stick, I hesitated a shitload but I want to up my game. Just got some questions.
> 
> How sturdy are these TE sticks? Since its new I hesitate to move the stick aggressively lol. Also anyone have a site or link on how to hold TE sticks? Currently using the wineglass method but I'd like to try more ways.



It's very sturdy.

Just hold it whatever you feel like is most comfortable for you. A friend of mine holds it like a vulture. Like he'll grasp the top with his hands.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 26, 2010)

setoshi said:


> So I finally invested on a TE stick, I hesitated a shitload but I want to up my game. Just got some questions.
> 
> How sturdy are these TE sticks? Since its new I hesitate to move the stick aggressively lol. Also anyone have a site or link on how to hold TE sticks? Currently using the wineglass method but I'd like to try more ways.



hold it like yo dick, no homo.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 26, 2010)

I hold it with my ring & little finger. I'm still not sure if I like ps3 pad or stick, I guess pad suits me as thats what I first really played alot SF when alpha was on PS1. Stick has a more satisfying feel though, what do you guys rock?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 26, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> hold it like yo dick, no homo.



"Yo dude can I borrow your stick?" Yeah that sounds gay as fuck. Good thing I don't have a stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2010)

Nor would anyone want to borrow yours. Or hold it. Or even remotely get near it.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Nor would anyone want to borrow yours. Or hold it. Or even remotely get near it.



I know you wanna play with my stick, all you had to do was ask me


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't get banned again bro.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a 360 TE stick that I'm looking to trade for a ps3 one, it's a round 1 in good condition


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 27, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> I have a 360 TE stick that I'm looking to trade for a ps3 one, it's a round 1 in good condition



Why not dual mod it then?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2010)

Or just buy an XCM Cross Battle Adapter.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Or just buy an XCM Cross Battle Adapter.



^This. Cheapest, easiest way to "Dual-Mod" lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Or just buy an XCM Cross Battle Adapter.



Does it lag?

Even in-pins have a 2 frame latency..


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

so its true the 360 controllers lag on inputs? I was doing Ryu trials and its impossible to MK right after a MP.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Does it lag?
> 
> Even in-pins have a 2 frame latency..


None that I've felt, but there might be.


Cash said:


> so its true the 360 controllers lag on inputs? I was doing Ryu trials and its impossible to MK right after a MP.



No, it's probably you sucking.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

No, Im too good at the game for that to be a possibility. Its the game being a dick.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2010)

Of course it is. When things aren't going your way, it's always the controller.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Im glad you see it that way as well.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't get people who "blame the controller", it's a mark of faggotry and badness.


What's to blame? A high precision instrument designed to do one thing or a retard mashing wildly with his tongue out?


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, man, it's like those same people who cry when their opponent turtles on a life lead.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2010)

> -Dudley-
> 
> [Normals]
> c.MK's active frame is increased to 5f.
> ...



And an update for some other, less important chars. Dan got buffed as hell, though. Loved how they buffed Dud's 5 and 6 HK, like they weren't beastly enough as is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 30, 2010)

Not bad. Also looks like Sagat got some damage buffs, and Zangief got some range buffs on his normals and specials.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 30, 2010)

Lol cracpom is at it again.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol cracpom is at it again.



Improving characters = bad?

LES NERF EVERYONE TO MAKE THEM GAEM MOAR BALANCED


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2010)

I, for one, am excited, and I think the changes sound very promising in terms of making the game more fast paced and offensive. Also, I am really crossing my fingers that Honda is at least as buff as he was in Vanilla right now. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2010)

Didn't Honda get nerfed?


I just hope Yun is OP.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep. Got ze nerfs. Thus:





> crossing my fingers that Honda is at least as buff as he was in Vanilla


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh, I thought you were being homo and hoping that Honda was still as muscular as before.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 30, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Improving characters = bad?
> 
> LES NERF EVERYONE TO MAKE THEM GAEM MOAR BALANCED



Fei Long Vs Guile

Who has to work harder? Yeah obviously fei long.. Guile has his stupid cheesing gimmick bullshit while fei has to bust his ass off literally to win. Matchups like that is the reason why crapcom is never going anywhere. When sodom hits the scene I will take the game more serious. Put on the warrior beatdown


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2010)

Nah, I actually stopped playing not long after SSF4 came out. The wins were coming pretty easily and without much effort most of the time as Honda. Might be more fun when it's all uphill again, especially since I will have more chances to mesh with other improved characters as alts.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 30, 2010)

@Breeze

Are you actually involved in the competitive community in your local area or anything?

PS. Online doesn't count.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2010)

Hah. Hardly. Note the 'most of the time'. Most of the time I play people online who are either as good as I am or worse than I am. I'd say I am pretty average for the amount of time I put in, a.k.a. scrubby and lazy, compared to people who put in work and/or are naturals. 

Since the character I most meshed with was not hard enough to use for the amount of damage he could do, I would either sleepwalk or get murdered by the few people who proved to be way better than I am. 

/sorry I answered; nobody should really care XD

To the point: Basically, I'm looking forward to seeing if I have more fun with Honda and everyone else in AE.

EDIT: Heh. Just noticed that Violent's question was directed at Breeze. Marvel at my reading comprehension as I skim posts.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Fei Long Vs Guile
> 
> Who has to work harder? Yeah obviously fei long.. Guile has his stupid cheesing gimmick bullshit while fei has to bust his ass off literally to win. Matchups like that is the reason why crapcom is never going anywhere. When sodom hits the scene I will take the game more serious. Put on the warrior beatdown



lmfao 

Never going anywhere?? You realize that from WW-SSF4 Capcom has probably made more money from this genre than any other company, and essentially laid the foundation of every current FG to date, right?

I'm not the biggest fan of the SF4 series, but, you have to give respect where it's due.

And for the record, any fighting game worth it's salt has hard match ups. There's no possible way to have characters with varying strengths and weaknesses and not have match ups where one character has a hard time with another.. It doesn't mean you can't win, you just have to adjust.

For example, I play Sakura, who is in essence, a diceroll character.. Her neutral game is fairly mediocre, she has weak escape options, and low vitality, but, she has good mixup,good frame traps, high damage, and can stun quick.

This makes match ups like Bison really hard because he has a host of good escape measures, especially once he has an EX stock, incredible pressure and frame traps, and dominates her in the neutral game, but, his vitality is not great (which, in this case, it's not that much of a factor as she has a hard time mixing him up).

This doesn't make the game bad, it just means I have to play smarter, minimize risks, go for O/S where I'd normally go for ambiguous mix up, etc. IMO that makes the game GOOD. Games where your character's game plan never has to change, and you don't have to make as many mid game adjustments bore me quickly.

Whatever though, opinions, to each their own, tl;dr etc.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 1, 2010)

Sucks for Sagat, he didn't get his far s.Short cancel back. I was even thinking of playing Sagat in AE if he got that back.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> @Breeze
> 
> Are you actually involved in the competitive community in your local area or anything?
> 
> PS. Online doesn't count.



Went to two tournaments this summer, got my ass whooped so i'm not going again for a while. It was funny because even though I lost my first match the second tournament.. I was still in the tournament lol and it was single elimination. Bbq sauce mains sakura? :rofl


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2010)

I like my Sakura over your anybody.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 1, 2010)

This guy is priceless.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 1, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I like my Sakura over your anybody.



Sure you do. I told you Fei Long is my go to guy


----------



## Naruto (Dec 1, 2010)

It would be blatant spam otherwise, but really, this is Guile's theme. And Guile's theme goes with everything.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Sure you do. I told you Fei Long is my go to guy



Do you live on east coast and play on psn?

edit: I think what I said went over your head, I am saying I like the odds of me with Sakura, beating you with any character you so choose.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A0BppGvLAo[/YOUTUBE]

Evil Ryu and Shin Akuma confirmed.

I wonder if they'll be balanced fighters, like the rest of the cast.

If not, I hope we see tourney bans.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2010)

Meh, looks like that old rumor finaly came true. When Ono rumored possible additional characters aside Yun and Yang I wanted to see Rolento finaly make his return, that guy was fun as hell to play as. Seems like I'll have to cross my fingers for him to make the cut in SFxTK's cast.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 3, 2010)

Daedus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A0BppGvLAo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Evil Ryu and Shin Akuma confirmed.
> 
> ...



Lame.

w/e though.. I wish I could read all the Nihongo desu..


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 3, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz so now we get buffed Ryu and Akuma? Rolento would've been a treat all too sweet I guess.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 3, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Lame.
> 
> w/e though.. I wish I could read all the *Nihongo desu*..



.............Anywho they added two useless clone characters


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 3, 2010)

c_wong428 said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz so now we get buffed Ryu and Akuma? Rolento would've been a treat all too sweet I guess.



Not necessarily buffed.

IIRC the console only versions of Evil Ryu and Shin Akuma weren't even considered to be as good as their normal coutner parts.

edit: Though, A2 E.Ryu fucked shit up pretty good.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2010)

Boring troll is boring.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 3, 2010)

Hahahha lazy Capcom. I hope Evil Ryu gets an air horizontal Hadouken.

*@ bbq sauce:* Evil Ryu was pretty meh in A2. Regular Ryu was still better than him though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh man all the people whining and complaining on SRK right now is pretty hilarious. 

I'm not against Evil Ryu and Shin Akuma but at the same time I wish they included more unique characters instead.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 3, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahahha lazy Capcom. I hope Evil Ryu gets an air horizontal Hadouken.
> 
> *@ bbq sauce:* Evil Ryu was pretty meh in A2. Regular Ryu was still better than him though.



Word? I thought E Ryu was tops in A2.. maybe that's one of the shitty ports or something.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 3, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Word? I thought E Ryu was tops in A2.. maybe that's one of the shitty ports or something.



Well I think he's right under Chun, Ken, Ryu, and Rose with Sakura, Rolento, and Gief.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2010)

I like that there is no whining about the new characters


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 3, 2010)

For the first time in fucking forever. I am going to miss NEC.

This is not a good feeling.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 3, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> For the first time in fucking forever. I am going to miss NEC.
> 
> This is not a good feeling.



It's coo, I missed out on going to SoCal Regionals.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 3, 2010)

Evil Ryu...for shits n giggles

Ultra I = Metsu Shoryuken...elbow dash that goes half screen distance hella fast. then goes into nasty shoryuken. 
Ultra II = Raging Demon 
Super = Metsu Hadoken

Donkey kick. HK and EX wall bounce. can Ultra I after it 
Tatsu. horizontal air tatsu. LK version juggles. EX is like kens ex tatsu.
shoryuken propertyies stay da same.
Hadokens slower and more recovery but all of them knock down.
Teleport. like regular akumas.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> Evil Ryu...for shits n giggles
> 
> Ultra I = Metsu Shoryuken...elbow dash that goes half screen distance hella fast. then goes into nasty shoryuken.
> Ultra II = Raging Demon
> ...



That sounds very exciting


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't care but I want Shin Akuma U1 to be the Raging Storm in 3s, and U2 to be the Stomp from CvS2.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2010)

Stomp? i remember him doing some teleporting hulk smash from top of the screen. that was so beast. and yeah raging storm is already understood.

i just hope i can finally hear akumas true background music. I hope evil ryu's music rips his bgm from Alpha 3.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 4, 2010)

The move was called "Misogi", and it was brutal, efficient and awesome.

Too bad we're never gonna see CvS3.  I miss CvS2 so badly.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 4, 2010)

Not really game related, but did anyone see this new gamepad?




It's called "NeoGeo Pad USB", it's going to be released on Dec 9th (next week), it works on the PS3 & PC.

It looks really interesting, specially for people who don't like sticks, like myself.. I bet it's alot better than the regular PS3 controller.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2010)

Reminds me of the fightpads.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 4, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't care but I want Shin Akuma U1 to be the Raging Storm in 3s, and U2 to be the *Stomp* from CvS2.



Wasn't it an overhead Chop?



> ^ You need to shut the fuck up. Why did you even bother negging me you cunt calling me a troll. Good job realizing that it does nothing. Go suck off Dudley fggo



Angry troll is ANGRY!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 4, 2010)

He don't know 'bout that Brother Mouzone & Omar combo


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> At least I don't have a shitty avatar/signature that matches your face


Why thank you. 


IronFist Alchemist said:


> He don't know 'bout that Brother Mouzone & Omar combo


WHERE IS MAH HARPERS


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> WHERE IS MAH HARPERS




Welcome


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2010)

Shit just got real in here.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2010)

boy stop. just another episode of Hangatyr and friends. dunno HOW these kids still get hyped up from dude lol. his win record is like 22,361-1.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 4, 2010)

/waits for the banhammer to drop on someone

In other news, I hope that the evil clones are super low on life, extremely execution heavy, and crazy dangerous. And I hope they aren't the last chars we'll get, but regardless, I'd be happy with just the balance tweaks, offense-friendly game adjustments, and the Chinese kitchen twins.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

Lmao trolling? I was being honest. Not my fault


----------



## jkingler (Dec 4, 2010)

You were honestly being ignorant or honestly trolling. Either way, I wish your confrontation was more like  and less like .


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

Those videos are garbage and has nothing to do with anything. Nobody asked for your opinion so mind your own business.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm mad that you look like a shithead


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

That's all you can do you piece of shit is post the same picture. Shouldn't you be at the retirement home or something?


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2010)

i banning u


----------



## jkingler (Dec 4, 2010)

Called it. 

Back to our regularly scheduled, infrequent SSF4 talk. /relurks


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2010)

SF needs less shoto and more Chinese faggotry.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 5, 2010)

needs more Sakura


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 5, 2010)

Shug Knight done stepped into the SF sponsor game. shits hilarious.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2010)

^Srsly? 

Wow, re :Wolfkrone today. Dude went hard today. Props on almost getting it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 6, 2010)

PR Rog broke my heart. Solid player but he breaks down and gets so damn impatient.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 6, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Not really game related, but did anyone see this new gamepad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that's my controller!!!!!!!!!! I didn't know a ps3 version was coming out. I'm definitely getting that. You have to be extremely careful with it though. It breaks easily. The d-pad is awesome. The best there is if you ask me (Neo Geo owner here).


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2010)

So happy Wolfkrone did very well in this tournament, I wish he took first but can't take anything away from Justin he did what was needed to claim victory. I'm not a fan of PR Rog so I was glad when I saw Wong beat him and send him to losers finals to then get beat by Wolfkrone. Overall looked like a good tournament.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 6, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> Shug Knight done stepped into the SF sponsor game. shits hilarious.



Link / source. I HAVE to see this lmfao.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2010)

/care

Shitty animation plus capcom story.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2010)

Fat Guile ftw.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 6, 2010)

lmfao

Who the fuck drew this shit?


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2010)

^

GONZO animation did


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Oni Akuma?

Well, that's interesting.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2010)

^

Oni Akuma?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 6, 2010)

I would have perferred Evil itertions of all characters and just have a Raging Demon spam fest


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 6, 2010)

> Rose
> ? Due to her Ultra 2 (Orbs) losing invincibility, if you take hit right after activating it, the orbs will not appear. It's useless as an invincible move, but works well as a mix up when your opponent is getting up off the ground.



LOL capcom should just delete Rose and replace her with either Birdie, Sodom or Rolento.
fucking useless fodder bitch


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 7, 2010)

The changes made are stupid.

I feel like her U2 needed a fix being that it was full body invul, 0 frame start up, and 0 frame recovery, making it a guaranteed momentum breaker..

But, they really went to far. All they really needed to do, was add start up frames or recovery frames.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3JgQBEwmNw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

GOLDEN FATTY


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sodom and Rolento would have been a perfect addition with Y + Y but oh well.

Is that neogeo pad using an analog stick or d-pad?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 8, 2010)

Kindevu got really good. Both of their okizeme game were superb though.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 10, 2010)

Momochi....Ryu?


----------



## Daedus (Dec 10, 2010)

His Ken is better.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2010)

*CROSS COUNTER.*


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 10, 2010)

These are frankly horrendous.


His Ken/Akuma are 100x better.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2010)

So instead of tig bitties R. Mika or badass Sodom or Birdie we get the two chinese ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brothers from SF3?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 11, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> So instead of tig bitties R. Mika or badass Sodom or Birdie we get the two chinese ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brothers from SF3?



How is Yun and Yang even remotely more faggy than Birdie...


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 11, 2010)

He wears lipstick and has a heart tattooed to his head...
what's gay about that?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> How is Yun and Yang even remotely more faggy than Birdie...



They look like gay asian hair stylist. Specially Yang. Something about Yang just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 11, 2010)

But, the dude with the lipstick and heart tat under his mohawk, he's all good in your book?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 11, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> But, the dude with the lipstick and heart tat under his mohawk, he's all good in your book?



Don't forget about the questionable chain-licking...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 11, 2010)

Not to mention men's restroom stage in A2...that lags when you CC.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> But, the dude with the lipstick and heart tat under his mohawk, he's all good in your book?



I always thought the big lips was just capcom being racist. 

Nothing wrong with a heart tat, its a stereotype that all manly badasses have a heart tat or some type of tat with their mommy or woman's name on it.

Yun looks like the gay guy in a chinese gang and Yang looks like a gay hairdresser.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2010)

And you probably masturbate to cartoons.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> And you probably masturbate to cartoons.



What does that have to do with Yun and Yang being gay compared to Birdie?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2010)

​


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

Birdie wears lipstick, huh? I don't see any.



Yun and Yang are cool though.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 14, 2010)

You wouldn't see any, you racist.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

c_wong428 said:


> You wouldn't see any, you racist.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 14, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Nature Breeze actually did a pretty good game review, guys. Check it out:



Fighters with powerful legs are generally the best fighters in the game.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Fighters with powerful legs are generally the best fighters in the game.



Just look at Chun Li in 3s.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2010)

Quick question. I have never been to a tourney, but I am going to a local one in January. Is it against the rules to have buttons set aside from the defualts. I.E. throw is 1 button focus attacks are 1 button etc?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 15, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Quick question. I have never been to a tourney, but I am going to a local one in January. Is it against the rules to have buttons set aside from the defualts. I.E. throw is 1 button focus attacks are 1 button etc?



Usually, 99% of the time, those macros will be banned, so just assume so...is that how you play?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 15, 2010)

Best bet is to just ask. If it's arcade stick, then generally it's default with only LP, MP, HP and LK, MK, HK for use (no 3K or 3P). Dunno about controller.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Usually, 99% of the time, those macros will be banned, so just assume so...is that how you play?



Nah I use the defaults, which means that I press all the required to do grabs and ra's but I have a friend who uses them. And I have been telling him that he is handicapped himself in the long run.  Sorry if the words are misspelled I'm typing on my phone


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2010)

Depends on the tournament organizer. When I run a tournament for SSF4 at my local arcade, I don't really care. The only thing I really ban is Turbo.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 16, 2010)

The Beast comments on changes in AE.



			
				Daigo Umehara said:
			
		

> Daigo Umehara's Impressions of SSF4 AE
> 
> • Fireball characters are considerably weaker in this version.
> 
> ...





Other changes to AE that weren't listed:

Cammy

• Hard Kick Cannon Strike from right above the opponent's head into Close Standing Medium Punch combos.

• Hard Kick Spiral Arrow doesn't connect with both hits as often as before.


E. Honda

• Ultra 2 has improved range, longer than a regular throw, but less than a Hard Punch Oicho Throw.

• Hundred Hand Slap seems to be slower, but the frame advantage on block seems to be unchanged.

• EX Headbutt's range was nerfed. Distance seemed shorter than a Medium Punch Headbutt now. On block it was punishable by Yang's Ultra 1.

• His Target Combo is the same.

• Jumping Medium Punch traded with Dan's Crouching Hard Punch, lost to Chun-Li's Flip and Cody's Back + Medium Punch attack. It usually lost to Rufus' Crouching Medium Punch and Yang's Dragon Kicks. These results could of course change depending on spacing and timing.


Ibuki

• After a Neck Breaker, the spacing seems to be further away than before. Some things don't cross up like they used to anymore.

• Back + Medium Punch may have been nerfed.

• Close Standing Light Punch into Close Standing Medium Kick seems easier. Close Standing Medium Kick is a frame faster in AE.

• Kunai recovery time is the same.


Vega

• EX Rolling Crystal Flash into Standing Hard Kick, sometimes only the first hit of Standing Hard Kick connects, not sure why.

• Confirmed there's more recovery time for Cosmic Heel (Down-Toward + Hard Kick, Launcher) on block, can be be punished by Shoryukens and grabs.

• Vega can punish a blocked Hard Punch Beast Roll from Blanka with his Crouching Hard Kick slide.

Other Notes

• Ryu's Light Punch Shoryuken can trade into Ultra.

• Gouken's Standing Medium Punch into Crouching Hard Punch connects, but EX Running Palm sometimes won't land if you do it from too far away




In other news: Arcade UFO is getting 4 AE cabinets from Japan and they anticipate streaming live on Saturday for the whole world to see.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2010)

Yay for good news about Yang.

Dang, lucky Arcade UFO is getting it so early. My arcade won't get AE till early next year.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2010)

So is the console edition getting these fixes with updates or something? This new SF every half year is annoying. Just when you think you bought the updated version, another version comes out.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 16, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> So is the console edition getting these fixes with updates or something? This new SF every half year is annoying. Just when you think you bought the updated version, another version comes out.



They haven't mentioned a date yet, but they'd be retarded not to capitalize on the console market.  Now that AE is out you can likely expect a hint or two as to when, not if.

Also: Bl34tm4n has a youtube channel with a bunch of AE videos.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> So is the console edition getting these fixes with updates or something? This new SF every half year is annoying. Just when you think you bought the updated version, another version comes out.



Super was released more than a year after Vanilla. Plus this comment smells like newfaggotry.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> So is the console edition getting these fixes with updates or something? This new SF every half year is annoying. Just when you think you bought the updated version, another version comes out.



From what I heard, console won't get the AE updates till like later in 2011. Which is why Evo is going to still run Super as the main tournament instead of AE.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 17, 2010)

Prediction: alot more bad Fei Long "players".


You would think they would be going for console release more quick, but those sneaks at capcom are at it again.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2010)

c_wong428 said:


> Prediction: alot more bad Fei Long "players".
> 
> 
> You would think they would be going for console release more quick, but those sneaks at capcom are at it again.



Sell viewlix link cabs that run at roughly 10k a piece, 20k a pair to arcades

Give the arcade owners a buffer period to actually make their money back before the console verion takes over

Get called "sneaks" by kids at home who want their netplay NAO


I know the cool thing to do is hate on Capcom via the internet, but, think about the situation before you rattle off the insults.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2010)

User on a Dutch SF forum I go to, has a lot of AE footage.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay so now I am working on not jumping at all. This is hard for me because I am really bad at anitairs and defense. The reason I a doing this is because I really want to become a legit player and get my footsie game down and know how to use jumps only when the patoffs are worth it. Anyone got some advice.  I play Guile, Bison, and Adon(rare)


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2010)

Umm, advice on not jumping?

Just don't jump.. lol. If you are looking for advice like "where should I jump?" The most given time is to do a safe jump on oki.

Other than that, it's mostly player specific/on reaction to things.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 17, 2010)

Nah not the jumping part, but the like footsies part. I can never seem to get the advantage when I try to play footsies.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2010)

^^;;

My bad.

Umm, that's something that just requires game knowledge and active thought. If you know your opponents general options for what ranges, and hover those ranges you can figure out their go to pokes of choice in a few seconds. After which it is a game of using your pokes and movement to get the advatage over them, followed by adapting to the changes they make in their gameplan as match progresses.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2010)

Just pick Chun.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 17, 2010)

OK thanks. Now I have heard of a blockstrings. Do I have it right that, that means the person who is blocking is stuck until the string finidshes?

EDIT: I always do the multi kicks when I donr mean to with her


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2010)

Hellion said:


> OK thanks. Now I have heard of a blockstrings. Do I have it right that, that means the person who is blocking is stuck until the string finidshes?



Not always.

An air tight string means they can't move until it's over, but, the amount of block stun in SF is pretty low, so there very few air tight strings.

Some block strings have 1-2 frame holes in them intentionally, to pick up counter hits.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok. So it is all about knowing the frame data of a move and using one of yours that comes out faster?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 17, 2010)

*@ Hellion:* You can't learn footsies or be good at it over night. That tidbit of the game just comes to you through experience. You can read up and watch videos on what beats what or what range is good for what, but everything changes during game. 

Like bbq said, to be good at footsies during a match you have to adapt to your opponents playstyle and "comfort" zone. Some people just loves to press a certain button or do a move at a certain range. You have to capitalize on this and punish accordingly if possible. Also be aware of how THEY react to your moves as well. Know what button or reaction they like to do to one of your moves and again punish accordingly if possible.

For example, look at Ryu vs. Balrog.

Situation 1:
Ryu throws Fireball.
Balrog reversal Dash Punch for chip damage and distance gain.
Ryu took chip damage and lost some space.

Here the Ryu needs to take a mental note on how Balrog reacts. So he can now do this...

Situation 2:
Ryu spaced himself a tad bit further away than before.
Ryu throws Fireball.
Balrog reversal Dash Punch for chip damage and distance gain.
Ryu sticks out c.Forward and stuffed Balrog's reversal Dash Punch.
Everyone looks at Ryu player and says "Sick footsies".

It's all about reaction, space controlling, and adapting.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for That. I know alot of it is getting out there and doing it, but I have been in a slump recently playing locally and online, and I am just trying to get some solid fundamentals.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 17, 2010)

Man, my arcade was very close to getting AE but decided against it due to the way the scene is fluctuating here. Looks like I'll have to wait till summer when it's most likely that we'll get the DLC. Capcom's gotta give arcade owners time to recoup their purchase. Just the way business is run.

Just read the entirety of Daigo's impressions on SSFIV. Seems with fireball characters taking a bit of a hit, the game might get a bit more aggressive. Though I imagine not by much considering the game engine. 

Also, Daigo on MvC3? Would be nice if it sparked some international interest and competition in it cause MvC3 already looks like it's gonna be hella hype in the US alone.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Super was released more than a year after Vanilla. Plus this comment smells like newfaggotry.


Everything about you is gay so STFU. And every half year wasn't literally speaking you fucking tard. Obviously Capcom isn't going to release a SF every half year. I'm amazed you didn't know that being such a big smart ass and all. 


Duy Nguyen said:


> From what I heard, console won't get the AE updates till like later in 2011. Which is why Evo is going to still run Super as the main tournament instead of AE.


As long as it gets the update I'm cool. I'm definitely not buying another SF anytime soon. I already have SF4 and SSF4. Ono should try to make the game more attack friendly. Something that's going to actually give people a reason to attack instead of turtle all the time. Turtles are boring as hell. Last time I played, I played against Bison/Balrog user. I seriously don't have the patience to lure them for an attack. The idiot would literally sit for 10 seconds waiting for me to attack. 
That Daigo vs Dhalsim match was infuriating as well. I know that you're supposed to play like that with Dhalsim, but it's a bitch move. In the end it doesn't matter though, cause if you win, you win.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2010)

That's how some characters play, dude, every game has turtle characters, zoning characters, run away, etc. Just gotta find ways to make them move with out taking risks.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> That's how some characters play, dude, every game has turtle characters, zoning characters, run away, etc. Just gotta find ways to make them move with out taking risks.


Yeah, I agree. But some characters are just too troublesome. I don't have the patience for Balrog, Bison, Dhalsim users. Seriously every time I come across people that choose them I rather quit the match then play against them. Even if I could beat them easily. They're so boring.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I agree. But some characters are just too troublesome. I don't have the patience for Balrog, Bison, Dhalsim users. Seriously every time I come across people that choose them I rather quit the match then play against them. Even if I could beat them easily. They're so boring.



Those are easy to counter. You just need to get in some practice against those match types and they won't be as boring as they once were. 

One thing that might make things better is if you start playing certain people online instead of just random people. When you play certain people the match types and overall gameplay will be more enjoyable compared to when you're just playing dozens and dozens of randoms that almost all adopt annoying online habits that can ruin your enjoyment.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 18, 2010)

Correction super was released two years after vanilla, since it came out for the arcades first in Japan and then it came out for console a year later.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I agree. But some characters are just too troublesome. I don't have the patience for Balrog, Bison, Dhalsim users. Seriously every time I come across people that choose them I rather quit the match then play against them. Even if I could beat them easily. They're so boring.



...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 18, 2010)

Aaaaah wtf, I just heard that Super Arcade got AE.

Can't believe I'm going back to that shithole.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

Stop bitching, we don't even have arcades around here. =p


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 18, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Those are easy to counter. You just need to get in some practice against those match types and they won't be as boring as they once were.
> 
> One thing that might make things better is if you start playing certain people online instead of just random people. When you play certain people the match types and overall gameplay will be more enjoyable compared to when you're just playing dozens and dozens of randoms that almost all adopt annoying online habits that can ruin your enjoyment.


Yeah, I only play against randoms. I'm not a big SF fan to begin with, but there are no other fighters on the PS3 that I like, so I had to go with SF. It's not that I think turtles and charge characters are that difficult to play against. It's just freaking boring. I grew up playing SNK fighting games, where attacking is the main focus. Most games are faster paced then SF. So yeah, playing against turtles and playing defensive isn't really my style. That's why I think SF4 system is a little boring.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I only play against randoms. I'm not a big SF fan to begin with, but there are no other fighters on the PS3 that I like, so I had to go with SF. It's not that I think turtles and charge characters are that difficult to play against. It's just freaking boring. I grew up playing SNK fighting games, where attacking is the main focus. Most games are faster paced then SF. So yeah, playing against turtles and playing defensive isn't really my style. That's why I think SF4 system is a little boring.



Get Virtua Fighter 5.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

Kid, you don't even know what real talk means.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 18, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> LOL AREN'T YOU THE FUNNY ONE. I would rape your ass with Sodom/Rolento real talk.



I added you on PSN like a week or so ago.. did you accept?

bbqsaucejrz is my handle on psn


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

How everyone laughed at me when I said that I hoped Yun and Yang would be offensive top-tier.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 18, 2010)

Yun seems to be borderline broken going by what pretty much everyone worth listening to is saying, lol. I wanna see some high level shit with him.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 18, 2010)

I saw a video of Yun doing...
Divekick, c.Strong, c.Strong, s.Short xx Jab Lunge Punch.

That means he can do...
Divekick, c.Strong, c.Strong, s.Strong xx Jab Shoulders xx WAAAAAAAA GENEI-JIN!!!

Depending on how much fun I'm going to have with Yang, I'm not going to make the same mistake I did when I played 3s and not play Yun. Gonna pick him up as soon as I see some more broken shit with him.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

I think Yun can do EX Lunge into Ultra anywhere, too.

Genei Jin combos need to be improved, though. So many dropped in the vids.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I think Yun can do EX Lunge into Ultra anywhere, too.
> 
> Genei Jin combos need to be improved, though. So many dropped in the vids.



Yea, from what I heard he can combo You Hou from anywhere off the EX Lunge. I've seen some people miss it though, so it could be character specific.

I've heard reports of Yun just doing lame Genei-Jin combos like...
Activate Genei-Jin, s.Fierce x N

Then use Jab Shoulders when the s.Fierce is pushing too far and go back to s.Fierce rinse repeat. Dished out like 40% damage from a simple combo like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm gonna whore Yun. Dudley got buffs too, so I'm gonna be enjoying this.

Weren't his 3S GJ combo's supposed to transfer to AE? Or maybe the timing is just weird. But yeah, with Yun's braindead meter building, it'll probably be the best Super in the game, like Daigo said. I wonder if it has any inv. frames, or would that be overkill?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm gonna whore Yun. Dudley got buffs too, so I'm gonna be enjoying this.
> 
> Weren't his 3S GJ combo's supposed to transfer to AE? Or maybe the timing is just weird. But yeah, with Yun's braindead meter building, it'll probably be the best Super in the game, like Daigo said. I wonder if it has any inv. frames, or would that be overkill?



I had no doubt in my mind that Genei-Jin was going to be the best Super and pretty much an abused super in the game since it was announced that Yun was going to have it. 

I don't think it has any invincibility frames, and if it does it's extremely minor just like how it is in 3s.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess if Rufus was as good as he is in such a defensive game, all the hype around Yun and Yang can be believed. Their normals and pokes are prolly on that Ryu c.mk level too.

i honestly dont want to believe theyre THAT good tho. lol...well i want Yang to be good. i played with him most in sf3.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm gonna whore Yun. Dudley got buffs too, so I'm gonna be enjoying this.
> 
> Weren't his 3S GJ combo's supposed to transfer to AE? Or maybe the timing is just weird. But yeah, with Yun's braindead meter building, it'll probably be the best Super in the game, like Daigo said. I wonder if it has any inv. frames, or would that be overkill?



At least he has to be up close and taking _some_ risks to build meter.. vs running away wiffing strongs like in 3S.

Or the ability to have super activated for more time in the round than not.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll definitely try the twins out. They look way too fun. 

Also, @Troll Breeze: I don't have it and haven't played it in years, but for A2, Zangief, all day, every day.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 18, 2010)

My bad BBQsauce. Just added you recently . Jnuttler


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I had no doubt in my mind that Genei-Jin was going to be the best Super and pretty much an abused super in the game since it was announced that Yun was going to have it.
> 
> I don't think it has any invincibility frames, and if it does it's extremely minor just like how it is in 3s.


Haha, yeah. Though Dudley's super is nothing to sneeze at, either.


bbq sauce said:


> At least he has to be up close and taking _some_ risks to build meter.. vs running away wiffing strongs like in 3S.
> 
> Or the ability to have super activated for more time in the round than not.



He doesn't have to, actually. Vids so far have shown his anti-fb palms special builds a shitload of meter. His meter building is retarded fast.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2010)

Y&Y are fucking tiny, dude.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Y&Y are fucking tiny, dude.



Yea, Rog's j.Fierce whiffs on crouching Twins. Well, Yang at least.

Also the Twins can build a ton of meter easily. Whiffed Palms and absorbed Palms builds great meter. Not to mention they build a lot of meter off doing blockstrings and Divekicks already.

I'm still waiting for videos of Yang using more Mantis Slashes. Most of the videos I've seen of him, the players just play dumb and do the rolling kicks and shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2010)

They're like 3/4th of Guy's size.

Does EX Palms have super-armor?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> They're like 3/4th of Guy's size.
> 
> Does EX Palms have super-armor?



I'm not too sure, I just know it has a wall bounce effect.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2010)

EX-Palm into Ultra?

What's the ultra of choice so far, btw? Haven't seen much succesful usage of either.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm guessing his U2, which can be used as an anti-air and also go thru fireballs...just an assumption tho, I rarely see anyone use it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 19, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> EX-Palm into Ultra?
> 
> What's the ultra of choice so far, btw? Haven't seen much succesful usage of either.



I'm pretty sure You Hou (U1?) is the preferred Ultra. It Anti-Airs cleanly and can combo off the EX Lunge Punch.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Haha, yeah. Though Dudley's super is nothing to sneeze at, either.
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to, actually. Vids so far have shown his anti-fb palms special builds a shitload of meter. His meter building is retarded fast.



I donno.. maybe vs Sim that could work.. but, that shit is slow as fuck back dashing and palm striking is going to give more than enough time for them to walk into you.

Only problem really, is SF4's massive screen length gives him a lot more room to run.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2010)

I think people will still have to fear going head-to-head with the twins, besides 'gief.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 20, 2010)

I donno, meterless - they don't seem that scary, and they're (Yun's) run away seems like it will be way less effective.

Who knows though, I'm still gonna play Yang on the side either way, I just like playing devil's advocate to the whole "(x character in game that's been out a week) is gonna be so good!" trends.

Semi related to topic, I'm going to cross post at SRK when I get home, but, since you live an area where AE is going to be playable can you test a few things for me Duy?

Lemme know and I'll give ya details.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 20, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I donno, meterless - they don't seem that scary, and they're (Yun's) run away seems like it will be way less effective.
> 
> Who knows though, I'm still gonna play Yang on the side either way, I just like playing devil's advocate to the whole "(x character in game that's been out a week) is gonna be so good!" trends.
> 
> ...



Yea sure, just post up what you want me to look out for. I'm probably gonna go next week because I got a cabin trip to go to and it's Christmas weekend this week so yea.

I don't think Yun is going to run away as much compared to 3s Yun anyways. From the video's I've seen his blockstring/BnB (c.Strong, c.Strong, s.Strong xx Shoulder) nets him about 30% of a super stock. From what I've seen, Shoulders seems relatively safe. Gief can probably SPD it though like Daigo says.

Notice his meter at 5sec.


Edit:
Anyone read Tokido's blog on AE? Nemo is playing...YAY.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 20, 2010)

Kk

As of now, if you can, find out Yang has a way to super cancel in Siei Enbu, via maybe palm strike, or rolling kick, or the like close strong, fierce, back-fierce (if he still has that chain?) so that he can knockdown with enough advantage to set up a safe jump after Siei Enbu.

Try to follow the shadow hit from the safe jump, with a low short to hit at the same time, and lemme know if it's an unblockable or not.

If he can't get the advantage to set that up, see if maybe, you can do the f + forward kick over head, so that only the shadow hits meaty.. and maybe time a low short with that, to try and make an unblockable.

If he was confirmed to not be able to unblock with SE already, just call me an idiot.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 20, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Kk
> 
> As of now, if you can, find out Yang has a way to super cancel in Siei Enbu, via maybe palm strike, or rolling kick, or the like close strong, fierce, back-fierce (if he still has that chain?) so that he can knockdown with enough advantage to set up a safe jump after Siei Enbu.
> 
> ...



I didn't hear anything about unblockables either so I'll most definitely try out the setup. However, I don't think it's going to work though cause the shadow seems to hit a lot earlier than it does in 3s. Kinda fast like A3's VC1.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 22, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Sell viewlix link cabs that run at roughly 10k a piece, 20k a pair to arcades
> 
> Give the arcade owners a buffer period to actually make their money back before the console verion takes over
> 
> ...



Are you on period? Sneak is not an insult, think before you start mashing a reply.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 22, 2010)

lmfao ok then.

If you don't mind, please explain to me the context of "those sneaks are up to it again", if it wasn't an insult.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 22, 2010)

It is a humorous type of expression, they are always one step ahead of the pack - this is what I mean. 

No need to fly off the chain at any step.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2010)

EX Lunge after U1, lawl.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 22, 2010)

Next Evo: Yun.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 22, 2010)

I doubt Evo will feature AE this year.  It's more likely that we'll see it next year, after it has a chance to circulate through consoles.

But that year we'll see Justin Wong's Makoto vs. Daigo's Yun.


----------



## Bender (Dec 22, 2010)

Oi don't you chums think you're being a little harsh on the SFIV OVA I posted

Yeah sure Guile looks a little on the chunky side

But hey he kicks ass


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 22, 2010)

Evo is running Super not AE.

In other news...Video 94 just go AE for 25 cents play!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2010)

Boss. 1 buck a play was fucking retarded.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 23, 2010)

1$ is the standard price


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 23, 2010)

Next Evo after this one obviously.


$1 is standard here, $2 for Tekken 6 which is silly.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2010)

Bender said:


> Oi don't you chums think you're being a little harsh on the SFIV OVA I posted
> 
> Yeah sure Guile looks a little on the chunky side
> 
> But hey he kicks ass



They barely even fought in it.

And its based on a fighting game! 


And when they did fight it looked so piss poor. Gonzo did that didn't they? I can tell from all the halfassing.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 24, 2010)

Finally, some good footage of Yang:
!

Nemo is playing Yang.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 24, 2010)

I donno if maybe the command grab starter prorated the combo, but, there HAS to be a better Siei Enbu combo than that..


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 24, 2010)

Double post: mother load of vids on a-cho


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2010)

AE in June for $20, possibly.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 25, 2010)

That's Henry Cen's 2 cents, at least.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2010)

xd


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 28, 2010)

"You fuckin Tekken ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!"

*DEAD*


----------



## oricon (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah evo is not running Arcade edition i hope the twins come to consoles ive always mained kung fu characters xD, ive been maining fei even though he wasn't that good in the old games lol.

Edit is there like a match making thread wanna fight some ppl on ssfiv.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 29, 2010)

Most people use this thread to find netplay.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 29, 2010)

So I played AE on Monday. Sorry I couldn't really test out anything for you bbq, the line was long and everyone was all serious mode with their mains so I couldn't practice anything.

I only got to play like 4 times or something with Yang. Most of the time I just got owned.

Things of notice:
-Divekicks are not as safe as you think they are.
-EX Rekkas are not super fast like 3s. I think it's rather useless.
-Rolling Kicks are now 623+K
-Teleport I think is 623+P
-Sei-Enbu shadows follow up a lot faster than 3s, much like VC1 from A3.
-You can FADC into U2 from the 2nd rep of the Rekkas. U1 might work too.
-c.Forward comes out really fast but the range ain't like 3s.

I also think ending a combo with the Rolling Kicks is much more beneficial than ending it with Rekkas. You can't work off an okizeme game from Rekkas since the push back is so far, but you are right next to them after Rolling Kicks. Rekkas are good choice for the corner though. Couldn't really gauge damage since I didn't get a lot chances to even land combos.

I'll probably go again soon, and this time really early in the day so less people are there.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 29, 2010)

It's cool Duy, U.P actually got the game, so I'll have a chance to get out and play it.

From the sound of things, though, if the shadows hit that fast I doubt there will be a chance to set up unblocks. At least it'll give him some pretty sick high/low shit.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 29, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So I played AE on Monday. Sorry I couldn't really test out anything for you bbq, the line was long and everyone was all serious mode with their mains so I couldn't practice anything.
> 
> I only got to play like 4 times or something with Yang. Most of the time I just got owned.
> 
> ...



What about Fei Ultra II countering every attack? Oh wait


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 29, 2010)

You can FADC into U1 off the 2nd rep of rekkas as well, which is GLORIOUS...


----------



## Wicked (Dec 29, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> You can FADC into U1 off the 2nd rep of rekkas as well, which is GLORIOUS...



Sounds cool but the U2 still is bad and no sodom


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I have my own copy now($15 new), so if anyone wants to run a few matches sometime just add me.

PSN: PredaconRampage


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Sounds cool but the U2 still is bad and no sodom



You should stop playing out of protest and show CapCom you mean business.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 30, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> What about Fei Ultra II countering every attack? Oh wait



Hey guys, I want a reversal that has zero weaknesses so I can just mash on it whenever I should be blocking.

Also, I want it to counter throws.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You should stop playing out of protest and show CapCom you mean business.




And send some strongly worded emails to them for good measure.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 30, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So I played AE on Monday. Sorry I couldn't really test out anything for you bbq, the line was long and everyone was all serious mode with their mains so I couldn't practice anything.
> 
> I only got to play like 4 times or something with Yang. Most of the time I just got owned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Daedus (Dec 31, 2010)

Just finished fitting new 30mm sanwa buttons to my SE stick, mostly for cosmetic reasons, but sweet fuck do these things feel head and shoulders better than the stock buttons.  I think I may spring for a sanwa joystick if this is what I've been missing out on.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 31, 2010)

Get a Sanwa and add a Seimitsu spring.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 3, 2011)

Just got Super Street Fighter 4. Beat the easiest mode with Hakan and Dan.

And sweet merciful God Hakan. That crazy oiled up Turkish bastard. How do I love him.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2011)

.                 .              .


----------



## Toreno (Jan 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> .                 .              .



Pretty much.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 4, 2011)

Start playing online quick before yr fingers get cold.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 4, 2011)

We need more low-tier warriors in this world.  Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 5, 2011)

Zangief Grab Range anyone ?


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 5, 2011)

Zangief should have a teleport.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2011)

The hell are you talking about?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> The hell are you talking about?



I don't know.

That's why I am asking.

I saw the video with Yun.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 5, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I don't know.
> 
> That's why I am asking.
> 
> I saw the video with Yun.



No, it's only out for arcade right now. Hence, Arcade Edition.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2011)

So I haven't been keeping up with the scene as of late, how is Juri ranked?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2011)

Ass-tier    .


----------



## Daedus (Jan 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So I haven't been keeping up with the scene as of late, how is Juri ranked?





Hangat?r said:


> Ass-tier    .



You somehow expected otherwise?


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I want to ask a question if anyone interested in answering so please answer. 

The question is that I want to buy two Arcade joystick for Super Street Fighter 4 on PS3 I am not a professional in this game but not a complete loser. 

What I wanted to know that if the arcade joystick can make the moves easier like complete circling moves half circle and all kind of ultras like for example guile first ultra is really hard to do, I can do it but not in the time that I want, like for example after guile super hitting the target with the ultra before he reach the ground. 

Also could the arcade joystick making the focus cancel easier like Ryu one when you cancel by focus attack the shoryuken then two forward dash then ultra is the arcade joystick is making it easier coz until now I cant do it. 


Finally I only want to know if the arcade joystick could make all what I mentioned a little bit easier or more comfortable to do so is it worth buying it?

Second question I had PS3 and Super Street Fighter 4 and I want two wireless arcade joysticks do you guys know a good quality joystick or any joystick do the work.

Thanks.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 6, 2011)

Arcade sticks won't make any of that easier.

People play on sticks because that's how they're comfortable playing. A lot of us who play fighting games competitively, started in arcades, so, we own sticks for home use/tournament play because we simply cannot execute on pad.

If you go stick from a pad everything is going to feel awkward at first, and you will have a hard time doing simple shit like fireballs and DPs.

After you've adjusted, I'd say, yeah, playing on a stick will make executing certain things easier. 

Also, I cannot name a single wireless stick that's worth your money. In fact, the only non-custom stick I even know in existence that is wireless is the Tekken 6 hori. But, I don't know how good or bad that is.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's not ba, but not amazing, very light.


Some things are made easier on stick but frankly use what you do best on. I play more on ps3 controller than arcade stick chiefly because I spent more time on ps than at arcades.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought a stick. Kind of a waste imo. 

The joystick itself doesnt bothers me, its having to press each button with each of my fingers. I tried one fingering it but it just doesn't give me that fast execution. Also, my fucking fingers lock up using the arcade buttons. 

So if you are already a pad user...just stick to pad. Even if you want to main C.Viper, just stick with pad for the love of god.

Pad4Lyfe


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 6, 2011)

Do not buy an arcade stick thinking that it will magically make everything better. There is no difference between executing on a stick or a pad for non-advanced stuff. It all rounds down to personal preference. I only play at the arcades and much rather play at one so I bought a stick.

More advanced techniques like P-Linking in SF4 can be done more practically on sticks. Everything else is like whatevers.


----------



## delirium (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a stick for ps3 but not 360, so I have to fuck on a pad right now and it's fucking torture. I feel so awkward and slow. I can't execute. It's a nightmare. I played on a pad during the SNES days but I've also been playing in the arcades since then and the arcade stick has always been much easier, IMO. Just much more natural to the game to have my hands spread out over the buttons and to have more precise movement with the stick.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 6, 2011)

As a pad player who switched to stick somewhere over half a year ago, I can honestly say it was *eventually* very much worth the purchase- but here's the rub: Like anything else *you have to practice*.  Getting a stick isn't going to make you any better at the start, in fact, it'll more than likely make you worse at first.  I was one clumsy idiot when I first whipped out my SE Stick in practice mode and tried to throw a Hadouken, but over time and after some serious studying, trial and error, and trolling for the advanced techniques made easier by the layout and design of the stick (P-Linking, etc.), I found my game rising dramatically.  Just be aware, you will have to work your ass off to get that way.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I bought a stick. Kind of a waste imo.
> 
> The joystick itself doesnt bothers me, its having to press each button with each of my fingers. I tried one fingering it but it just doesn't give me that fast execution. Also, my fucking fingers lock up using the arcade buttons.
> 
> ...


So basically, you're just fucking lazy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I bought a stick. Kind of a waste imo.
> 
> The joystick itself doesnt bothers me, its having to press each button with each of my fingers. I tried one fingering it but it just doesn't give me that fast execution. Also, my fucking fingers lock up using the arcade buttons.
> 
> ...



Finger dexterity.. Not for the weak.

Try doing Toki combos in HnK... I practiced his bnb for like a half an hour, and I've been playing on sticks as long as I've played fighting games. My hands were killing me.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Even if you want to main *C.Viper, just stick with pad for the love of god.*



Oh my... How have your fingers not fallen off yet? Do you TK/SH cancel with shoulder buttons?


Also, Yun is EZmodo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arfbty5BWPM[/YOUTUBE]

Boss ass oki set up with Siei Enbu..

Heh.. That's kind of an accidental pun, now that I think about it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 6, 2011)

List several reasons why.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

Your sig, you play Melty, your previous post.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 6, 2011)

But Melty and Arcana Heart are legitimately good games 

I posted a match video and said there was a cool oki set up.. HOLY FUCK I'M SO WAPANESE


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

"Boss ass oki set up with Siei Enbu..

Heh.. That's kind of an accidental pun, now that I think about it."

^weeaboo

And MB is still for paedo's and weeaboos.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> So basically, you're just fucking lazy.


Yes...I'm soooo lazy because after two months with a stick I don't want to stick with it. Get over yourself.



c_wong428 said:


> Don't give advice to others if you are too retarded to pursue something for more than 1 minute before your fingers "lock up", please.


Again, two months with a stick, playing a variety of fighters on PS3 and PC using GGPO. Its not in me to continue using it any further. I'm just giving people my perspective on things from moving to a stick. If you a pad user and you dont feel into getting a stick, don't get it. Stick with the pad.




bbq sauce said:


> Finger dexterity.. Not for the weak.
> 
> Try doing Toki combos in HnK... I practiced his bnb for like a half an hour, and I've been playing on sticks as long as I've played fighting games. My hands were killing me.


Trying to use a stick really made me respect the pro players with the stick though even more. Its not in me to use a stick though. So I guess I'm weak. 

I want to play HnK so bad though.



Chemistry said:


> Oh my... How have your fingers not fallen off yet? Do you TK/SH cancel with shoulder buttons?
> 
> 
> Also, Yun is EZmodo.


Well, shes not bad on pad once you get the hang of it. I still suck horribly overall with her though, but I still want to continue using her, Sakura and Cammy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Ass-tier    .



Well, I guess I have challenge ahead of me then.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 7, 2011)

If by challenge you mean losing, than yes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 7, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> "Boss ass oki set up with Siei Enbu..
> 
> Heh.. That's kind of an accidental pun, now that I think about it."



Eh, I'd have accepted fighting game nerd, but, other than the Yang player Boss being from Japan, I faill to see what's weaboo about it.


----------



## oricon (Jan 7, 2011)

Im in the latest comeback vid!!

Start at 6:59 in the vid 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVxReSHtlz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2011)

Did Honda get better?

oooh who am i kiddin?


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 7, 2011)

hate honda.  good he got weaker.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Did Honda get better?
> 
> oooh who am i kiddin?



Honda got hard nerfed.

-Jab Headbutt lost invincibility frames so he can't Anti-Air with it.
-j.Strong sucks now, so he lost his best jump-in move.
-U2 got an easier motion but lost range.

Those are the major ones.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Honda got hard nerfed.
> 
> -Jab Headbutt lost invincibility frames so he can't Anti-Air with it.
> -j.Strong sucks now, so he lost his best jump-in move.
> ...



He already had no good anti-air answering. FUUUUUU. WHY CAPCOM? WHHHHHHY?!? 

You cannot trust these guys anymore.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Arcade sticks won't make any of that easier.
> 
> People play on sticks because that's how they're comfortable playing. A lot of us who play fighting games competitively, started in arcades, so, we own sticks for home use/tournament play because we simply cannot execute on pad.
> 
> ...







c_wong428 said:


> It's not ba, but not amazing, very light.
> 
> 
> Some things are made easier on stick but frankly use what you do best on. I play more on ps3 controller than arcade stick chiefly because I spent more time on ps than at arcades.







Esura said:


> I bought a stick. Kind of a waste imo.
> 
> The joystick itself doesnt bothers me, its having to press each button with each of my fingers. I tried one fingering it but it just doesn't give me that fast execution. Also, my fucking fingers lock up using the arcade buttons.
> 
> ...







Duy Nguyen said:


> Do not buy an arcade stick thinking that it will magically make everything better. There is no difference between executing on a stick or a pad for non-advanced stuff. It all rounds down to personal preference. I only play at the arcades and much rather play at one so I bought a stick.
> 
> More advanced techniques like P-Linking in SF4 can be done more practically on sticks. Everything else is like whatevers.







delirium said:


> I have a stick for ps3 but not 360, so I have to fuck on a pad right now and it's fucking torture. I feel so awkward and slow. I can't execute. It's a nightmare. I played on a pad during the SNES days but I've also been playing in the arcades since then and the arcade stick has always been much easier, IMO. Just much more natural to the game to have my hands spread out over the buttons and to have more precise movement with the stick.






Daedus said:


> As a pad player who switched to stick somewhere over half a year ago, I can honestly say it was *eventually* very much worth the purchase- but here's the rub: Like anything else *you have to practice*.  Getting a stick isn't going to make you any better at the start, in fact, it'll more than likely make you worse at first.  I was one clumsy idiot when I first whipped out my SE Stick in practice mode and tried to throw a Hadouken, but over time and after some serious studying, trial and error, and trolling for the advanced techniques made easier by the layout and design of the stick (P-Linking, etc.), I found my game rising dramatically.  Just be aware, you will have to work your ass off to get that way.




Thanks alot guys for all the replys, you are all really very helpful. 


So what I got from you that the Arcade Stick wont change anything if I am not a pro. player and wont made anything easier, maybe there are some small difference but not a big difference that worth buying it. 

Ok then I will be sticking with the PS3 PAD. :amazed




Ok now I will told you about the reason that I wanted to buy the Arcade Stick for which is doing the Focus Cancel can anyone help me or give me some advices about the Focus Cancel *(for example when you do the Ryu shoryuken and then focus then two forward dash then ultra)* I cant get it to work its really too fast to execute my brain rams getting full before getting to the Ultra excution, sometimes i can do it but hitting the other player by another shoryuken and not the ultra in Ryu example, really I cant get it to works I want to do It I want to do it please help. 


So can you guys help me ??!! 


And if that need practise can I do the practise in the versus mode with my brother because I always playing with my brother or it must be on the training mode.







*Edit:* yesterday I did with Guile on my brother the focus attack then the super and then before he hitting the ground from the super I catched him with the Ultra 1, and my brother said what the fuck are you Daigo.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 8, 2011)

*@ gaara454545:* Practice, that's the only way to be consistent with execution.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ gaara454545:* Practice, that's the only way to be consistent with execution.



How should I parctise ?? on the complete combo or parts like first practising the shoryuken with the focus cancel without the ultra or do you know another good way to practise. 













oricon said:


> Im in the latest comeback vid!!
> 
> Start at 6:59 in the vid
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVxReSHtlz0[/YOUTUBE]



Wow that is a really really great and very hard complex place to use in it the defence ultra that fei-long had, inside dudley super attack just wow. :amazed :amazed :amazed :amazed

You r a great player, but do you play with fei-long only ???!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

First work on the Shoryuken and Ultra motions until you can pull them off flawless. Start slowly and the build speed. Then work on the SRK cancel on the correct hit. Once you've mastered that, go try Focus Attack Dash Cancel into ultra, without the SRK. Most of the trouble seems to come from going 66 to 236x2, like pressing buttons on the 3 instead of 6. Once you've mastered each individual part, you focus on putting it all together.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> First work on the Shoryuken and Ultra motions until you can pull them off flawless. Start slowly and the build speed. Then work on the SRK cancel on the correct hit. Once you've mastered that, go try Focus Attack Dash Cancel into ultra, without the SRK. Most of the trouble seems to come from going 66 to 236x2, like pressing buttons on the 3 instead of 6. Once you've mastered each individual part, you focus on putting it all together.



Its a little pit confusing but thank you very much I will try that, for me my biggest problem is the speed of executing of this combo, also the game as whole is very speedy game, but that is the greatest thing about the game. :amazed

Really in Tekken 6 no combo got in my way, me and my brother executed all the combos of our favorite characters, but in *SSF4* alots and alots of pro. combos that we could not do, so really I respected all the peoples who are pro. in this game, especially the genius *Daigo Umehara*.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol, speedy?


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Lol, speedy?



I meant speedy in executing the combos and not speedy in motions or something.

Also Street Fighter combos are complex and need training, because in Tekken you only need to memories moves and combos coz there are many moves and combos also 10 hits combos and long combos, but its not required training only memorising and you will be great in the characters that you memoried their combos, unlike SF which is need long training and fast brain reflexes or maybe I am very slow, not only me also my brother.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 10, 2011)

gaara454545 said:


> I meant speedy in executing the combos and not speedy in motions or something.
> 
> Also Street Fighter combos are complex and need training, because in Tekken you only need to memories moves and combos coz there are many moves and combos also 10 hits combos and long combos, but its not required training only memorising and you will be great in the characters that you memoried their combos, unlike SF which is need long training and fast brain reflexes or maybe I am very slow, not only me also my brother.



thats because tekken (especially tekken 6) is really lenient with the input, and then tekken 6 is much much eaiser (my main=marshall law) because all you have to do is hit them in the air and start the jugglefest


----------



## Setoshi (Jan 10, 2011)

i couldnt headbutt > U1 for life with balrog with a pad.

i recently got a TE stick and with about two months into it I can headbutt > U1 with a stick a lot better. ive been wanting to upload a rog video, i'm not that great but i could use pointers.

did they change rog's U2 motion?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2011)

Charge characters are easier on stick.


----------



## Setoshi (Jan 10, 2011)

Hell fucking yea lol. I main Rog but I use Akuma as my Alt.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

C. Viper


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> thats because tekken (especially tekken 6) is really lenient with the input, and then tekken 6 is much much eaiser (my main=marshall law) because all you have to do is hit them in the air and start the jugglefest



That explains why its the biggest fighting game in Japan's arcade right now as well. Well, also the characters. 

There is more to Tekken 6's depth than just hitting them in the air and juggling though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2011)

There's also Hammer of the Gods.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Charge characters are easier on stick.



Actually its harder for me to do charges on a stick than pad. However, doing QCF, QCB, etc. on a stick was much, much easier for me though. I have a square gate stick though so maybe that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2011)

I use a square-gate on my stick. It's still way more natural, at least for me.

Maybe I should try masturbating with my left hand for a change.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I use a square-gate on my stick. It's still way more natural, at least for me.
> 
> Maybe I should try masturbating with my left hand for a change.



Ah. I guess its just me then. 
On pad, using Chun Li is so freaking second-nature to me on pad, but thats probably because I use her as much as my baby Sakura. Do you have PSN? Maybe we should play each other one of these days when I'm off.

Also, thats hard to do with left hand.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2011)

I do have PSN, but I only played on 360, before I sold my copy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 11, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> I use a square-gate on my stick. It's still way more natural, at least for me.
> 
> Maybe I should try masturbating with my left hand for a change.



thats like gettin bad head dawg. DO NOT WANT.

OH NOES they pruning the thread. 

any ways...switchin up characters to keep the spirit alive. Ken is a beast. that karathrow .

and i'm loving rose. she's making me be a whole lot more aware of my spacing since her moves being safe depend on where she does them. 

if theres one thing i noticed i'm getting better at is being patient and noticing when a person goes into attack mode. the moment they do i completely flip the script and rushdown. Dont know y i couldnt do it effectively with Guy. cause he sucks?

lol y the fuck does Gief's headbutt do THAT much stun lol. 600 is just stupid.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 11, 2011)

Zangief has always been retarded.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

^[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj94FNPvUgw[/YOUTUBE]

But Zangief is awesome. pek


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 11, 2011)

^

Zangief: "TOO LATE"


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 11, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> lol y the fuck does Gief's headbutt do THAT much stun lol. 600 is just stupid.



Because you should never get hit by it lol..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 11, 2011)

i mean i was doing his challenges and i checked move properties and i was like wtf!


----------



## Setoshi (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm horrible with Vega, but still. He mad.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DBaWn7-6v8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 12, 2011)

Gief's headbutt has been like that since ST.

Back in ST, doing the headbutt and getting a lucky trade off Dhalsim's limbs to get a stun was a valid strategy in that matchup.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm gonna hate 'gief so hard this version, even moreso than usual.

How's the Ken-Zangief match-up looking in AE so far? Given that my mains are gonna be Yun and Duds, with Yang on the side, I'm fucked both ways and back unless I've a good FB char in my back pocket.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2011)

Ken does great against gief. People saying Yang does really well, too. 

No KD on EX Green Hand is really awkward.

Makoto is insane.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2011)

Really? I thought the twins were supposedly free for 'gief.

And ye, I saw. AE is the return of 3S.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2011)

I believe Yun isn't too hot in that MU, but Yang s.RH and anti-cross up shoryu makes it tough for gief to get in. Also, EX dash gets Yang out of any sticky situation.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 12, 2011)

I currently main Fei.
How is he in AE?

And I'm thinking of playing Yang in AE(Either as main or alt)
I heared he was basically a fusion on Fei+Rufus.
That would be great for me, since I love Fei and Rufus 
Edit: Makoto is insane? Really?
Oh man this gonna make my freind happy as fuck, he mained her in 3s.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> I believe Yun isn't too hot in that MU, but Yang s.RH and anti-cross up shoryu makes it tough for gief to get in. Also, EX dash gets Yang out of any sticky situation.



Mhmm. Liking Yun more than Yang, though. Pretty much gonna try out both and play the easier/top tier one. xd


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> I currently main Fei.
> How is he in AE?
> 
> And I'm thinking of playing Yang in AE(Either as main or alt)
> ...



Fei got better, but he lost invincibility on Roundhouse Chicken Wings. Too early to say anything about Makoto, even though she got buffs.

After much debate, I think I'm going to enter West Coast Warzone this weekend. Probably gonna go 2 and out since I haven't played for over a month now.


----------



## Eki (Jan 14, 2011)

I be trolling that SRK lobby


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2011)

gonna need this for the SRK lobby.


----------



## Eki (Jan 16, 2011)

I have something like that. Got it in my stocking for christmas like 2 years ago. but never used it lol


----------



## oricon (Jan 20, 2011)

A freind just posted a new Fei Long character specific combos.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfwl1N0830c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike Tyson > Bruce Lee.


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like it was taken with a video camera sort of


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

How is Sakura in AE?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> How is Sakura in AE?



I only heard her s.Forward got better and she can cancel off her far s.Strong. So basically, she's the same.


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

not like we'll ever get to play AE anyway


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> not like we'll ever get to play AE anyway



Capcom will be stupid not to bring it to consoles, either by DLC or by retail.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 20, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I only heard her s.Forward got better and she can cancel off her far s.Strong. So basically, she's the same.



Her fireball has less recovery, too.

I haven't gotten a chance to hit Philly and test her out yet, though.


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

like if im going to rebuy the game a 3rd time


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 21, 2011)

Eki said:


> like if im going to rebuy the game a 3rd time




Ha! You Capcoms whore, you buy want they tell you to buy or become a social laughing stock.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure whether I'll be buying it either..

I mean, with Arcana Heart 3 on console.. I can't see myself needing it. I haven't entered it in tournament lately, it's pretty dead to me.


----------



## oricon (Jan 21, 2011)

Vids of me.


----------



## oricon (Jan 22, 2011)

ONI AND EVIL RYU

Videos in this channel


LIVE STREAM



Images


----------



## canza (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm kinda confused. How are they playable now, but they weren't even when the arcade machines were out in Japan? And I wonder how strong they are, compared to the other characters.


----------



## oricon (Jan 22, 2011)

Apparently Capcom was supose to send a code to fix something on the Arcade machine at Arcadia infinity but they sent the Evil Ryu and Oni unlock codes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 22, 2011)

Evil Ryu has 3S style animation for low forward and sweep.. cool, I guess..

And the Alpha hop kick, haha.


----------



## Eki (Jan 22, 2011)

they were already on the machine?


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm off work for now, so hit me up on PSN if you want a match on SSF4.

PSN = Esura


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 23, 2011)

oricon said:


> ONI AND EVIL RYU
> 
> Videos in this channel
> 
> ...



Wow really really great news, thanks alot *oricon*,  I was waiting on fire for those two badass characters, wow at last *Evil Ryu and Oni Gouki*.

But the real question now is when we will be getting them on Consoles ?????!!!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 23, 2011)

Eki said:


> they were already on the machine?



pretty sure all the characters are in the machines. they just have unlock codes?

Oni seems reeeeal intereting.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2011)

They were already known to be in the machines, yes.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2011)

I love how there is an air RD[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdppjvN7XwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2011)

I do hope they become tournament legal.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2011)

They probably will be rememberhow they thought Seth and Gouken wouldnt be tourney legal?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 23, 2011)

That gives hope to two more characters on the character select screen.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2011)

^ what I was thinking.

Better not fucking be Elena though.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm loving Oni's moveset right now, especially his airdashes and air Demon. Shows how much the devs can still play around and exploit SF4's engine. Given that SFxTK will use a more or less improved version of SF4's series engine, I'm quite eager to see how it'll evolve by the time they start creating movesets for that game's roster, gives me ounces of hope for the upcoming title.

Here's hoping both Rolento and Alex make the cut in SFxTK.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2011)

Air Raging Demon?

Fuck yeah.

I'm somewhat disappointed with Evil Ryu's ultras. Could have been better.

But DAMN, Oni Akuma's ultras?

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Kenshi (Jan 24, 2011)

Evil Ryu Ultra 2 at 2:00

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYaj0H77AAg[/YOUTUBE]

ULtra 1 @ 1.40:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpJxdLtHDOQ[/YOUTUBE]

WTF! DBZMUCH?!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTpxrHfzleo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 24, 2011)

I want those two characters on my PS3 now.   

In my country there is no Arcade for Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition, I want to try them.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone else think CC2 designed Oni's ultra? Look exactly like they're style (Ninja storm 2) and they're working together on "Asura's wrath"


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2011)

*                their


----------



## Si Style (Jan 24, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> *                their



Gah, Captain grammar hath forsaken me...you're quite right though, my bad


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 25, 2011)

@Si Style

Yea its looking like CC2 style, but also Capcom do that style its not only a CC2 style. 

But really anyone had an idea when we will be getting them on consoles ???!!! even if its a new game version, really I dont mind that, Evil Ryu and Oni Akuma deserve a new game version.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 25, 2011)

omfg ONI looks so bamf. he looks like a raijin statue turned to life minus the drums. i love his  ultra combos too. capcom better release this to consoles


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 25, 2011)

Hellion watsup with your video man? its says private video sorry. how do i watch it then?


----------



## Eki (Jan 25, 2011)

lol he has to have it to public


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 28, 2011)

Makoto up!?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh it was open to the public when I posted it I am not sure what happened to it


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

Christ Makoto sure did jump up, and I see a lot of players making the switch to her now.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2011)

How the hell did Makoto jump up like that? And Fei Long top? What?

My head hurts...

Why didn't Juri move up?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> How the hell did Makoto jump up like that? And Fei Long top? What?
> 
> My head hurts...
> 
> Why didn't Juri move up?



Fei Long was already a decent character in Super and when AE came out they buffed a lot of his normals. Since there aren't a lot of major threats to him anymore within the form of Guile and Honda, he easily moved up. The only thing he really lost was invincibility off the Roundhouse Chicken Wings.

Makoto received the same treatment as to how she got buffed cause characters got nerfed. Some of her normals got buffed, her dash is faster, TK Tsurugi can be done lower, Shoryu has a better hitbox so she can juggle with it easier, and Ultra damage went up. Not to mention EX Hayate armor breaks now so it gives her a free get in opportunity that is safe on block. She's pretty much returning back to her normal playstyle from 3s very well. They fixed a lot of her problems from Super, which is getting in and having a good damage output. 

Basically, a lot of these characters moved up because all of the fireball reliant characters got nerfed to the ground. Sagat is an exception because his fireball is still good and his Short Tiger Knees are good now.


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

AE seems like a boys wet  dream


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2011)

SSFIV: 3S Edition.


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

I dunno... pressing pre-set buttons for moves seems kinda iffy


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 31, 2011)

Evil Ryu combo: Cl.HP xx LK Axe Kick > cr.MP xx LK Tatsu > HP shoryuken. Looks like about 400 damage.

Pretty sure you can loop this with meter via:

cl.HP xx LK Axe Kick > cr.MP xx Hadoken xx FADC forward > cl.HP xx LK Axe Kick > cr.MP > into blah blah blah for execution/style points.

I would imagine it does buttloads of stun, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2011)

Wait, Evil Ryu has donkey kick? Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Wait, Evil Ryu has donkey kick? Sweeeeeet.



Nah, it's not his Donkey Kick. It's this odd looking kick that looks like an overhead that he does.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 5, 2011)

fuck follwin tier lists. you work on a char and you get better with them as you go along and gain experience. all this tier shit is for weaksauce gamers who dont wanna put in any work. I bet you a bunch of flowchart kens made that tier list.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Hell, I main Juri, Makoto, and Sakura...you can tell how much I care about tier lists.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 6, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> fuck follwin tier lists. you work on a char and you get better with them as you go along and gain experience. all this tier shit is for weaksauce gamers who dont wanna put in any work. I bet you a bunch of flowchart kens made that tier list.



Yep, every character's the same! noone is better than the other!


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yep, every character's the same! noone is better than the other!



I dont know if thats his point.

I believe that people should stop following the tier lists like it is some bible or some shit. Seriously noobs, you aren't going to win against even a Dan with Sagat if you suck. Just get good with the characters you have fun with and stop using the tier lists as a "pick-ur-main" guide.

I think that this is what he was trying to get across, and I agree.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 6, 2011)

I know what he was "trying" to say, but he did so in a retarded way, so he gets ridiculed as such


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2011)

Eh, the people who go 'tierlists are meaningless!' are retarded, true fax.

Also, just put the retarded 'skill hunter' on ignore. Makes NF a little more bareable.


----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2011)

ive put so much work into viper


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 6, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I know what he was "trying" to say, but he did so in a retarded way, so he gets ridiculed as such



I dont think i said it in a retarded wa.y youre just a dick d00d. calm the fuck down off your pedestal. damn.



Hangatýr said:


> Eh, the people who go 'tierlists are meaningless!' are retarded, true fax.
> 
> Also, just put the retarded 'skill hunter' on ignore. Makes NF a little more bareable.



Words of someone who only started playing SF at SF4.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2011)

> This message is hidden because Skill Hunter is on your ignore list.



             .


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> .



Yep, got the same thing!


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, the people who go 'tierlists are meaningless!' are retarded, true fax.
> 
> Also, just put the retarded 'skill hunter' on ignore. Makes NF a little more bareable.



Never said it was meaningless, far from it. I'm just saying people shouldn't take it as some ultimate guide to winning, which a lot of noobs in general think for some reason, and some had to learn the hard way the other day.

Mind you, I suck. I'm below average. However this dude online with his mic was like, "Oh dude picked a SAKURA!? Ain't she on that shitty shit! Awww I'm going to whoop his ass with mah Akuma boi!" I raped his ass, pretty bad. For some dumb ass reason he kept whiffing SRKs...sigh. Its quite fucked up when there are players worse than me of all people....

Anyone want to play btw later tonight? I aint doing shit and I'm off work for a few days.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> .



Haha! Stay free scrub!


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 6, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> all this tier shit is for weaksauce gamers who dont wanna put in any work



or for people who want to win tournaments.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> or for people who want to win tournaments.


Thats probably why I never cared for participating in the tourny scene for all these years. Too damn serious....and I suck too. 

Playing with friends or random shits online is enough for me these days.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 7, 2011)

Better character =/= easy win.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Better character =/= easy win.



Exactly. It takes effort and skill to get good with all characters, well maybe more effort with some than others. Also, if I don't like playing with a character, no matter how overpowered or cheap he/she is I wont use them. Its just going through the motions.

Fighting games takes a bit of dedication to get good at and whats the point of putting time and effort into a character I don't like other than match up purposes?

Question though. Why do hardly anyone uses Juri? I swear I played more Makotos, Sakuras, and Hakans online than Juri. Maybe thats why I win so easy online against some people...they don't know how to go against her, and quite frankly, I don't know how to use her properly at all. No one blocks the damn dive kicks or anticipates those fireball kick things, which is all I do.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 7, 2011)

TBH, I never played a good Juri, I only know basic stuff like what I can punish, and what the best punish for it is.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2011)

Played AE for a few hours in the passed 2 weeks and I quit this shit.

My 2 characters are absolute trash. Sim is back to Regular 4 damage, and the way the game heavily favors rush down characters it's a nightmare for him.

Rose's Ultra 2 got nerfed to the point where you might as well pick Ultra 1 which is ass too. I know Ultra 2 had to get nerfed but not to the extent that it was nerfed. You can't use it defensively at all since you have recovery now. Even when using it offensively it still sucks since you can just crouch jab it, lol. So basically they took out her only defensive option and didn't give her anything in return so yeah she gets mauled like Sim too.

If you block in AE you lose, simple as that. Once the good characters get you blocking you're done. 
I played with Aqua Silk for a bit (best NY Gief) and holy fuck his jab SPD got buffed. It's like almost 1 or 2 characters longer nevermind a kara SPD...LMAO 
His EX hand doesn't knock down crouching characters I believe which you would think would be a nerf but not when jab SPD is like a fucking vacuum...

So yeah, if you plan on playing  AE pick someone with stupid pokes and rushdown ie; Yun, Yang, Makoto, Bison, Fei, etc etc.


----------



## Barry. (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anybody got around to trying Cammy in AE? I know her instant tk is no longer an option but did she get any other nerfs or buffs?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 7, 2011)

The reason why a lot of people don't play Juri is because she's fucken boring.

*@ Barry:* You can't really play her like how she was being played in the previous games. Her normals got buffed though.

*@ Biscuits:* Yea, it's a shame. SSF4 had a pretty good balance of offensive and defensive play, but things are getting too geared towards offensive play now.


----------



## Barry. (Feb 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The reason why a lot of people don't play Juri is because she's fucken boring.
> 
> *@ Barry:* You can't really play her like how she was being played in the previous games. *Her normals got buffed though.*
> 
> *@ Biscuits:* Yea, it's a shame. SSF4 had a pretty good balance of offensive and defensive play, but things are getting too geared towards offensive play now.



Exactly what I wanted to hear. Thanks


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> So yeah, if you plan on playing  AE pick someone with stupid pokes and rushdown ie; Yun, Yang, Makoto, Bison, Fei, etc etc.



Just as keikaku.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2011)

Makoto Fighters IV - Yun Strike : Rush That Shit Down Edition


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The reason why a lot of people don't play Juri is because she's fucken boring.


How is she boring?

So far I enjoy using her.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 8, 2011)

[hold fireball, release] x N


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> [hold fireball, release] x N



Ex Senpuusha ?
Dive Kick ?
Tick Throw ?
Jump Mp to Ultra 2 ?
Multiple Counters ?

Juri is fun to use.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2011)

Juri is meh, same goes for Hakan.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 8, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ex Senpuusha ?
> Dive Kick ?
> Tick Throw ?
> Jump Mp to Ultra 2 ?
> ...



Senpuusha = pinwheel?

I mean, I guess if you hit confirm it, but, if not it's hella unsafe and throwable in start up lol.

Dive kick is hella punishable on block. Whether you do rekka follow up or not.

Tick throw is general shit everyone has lol, and her tick throw game isn't even that scary compared to a lot of the other characters..

Jump strong, ultra is about as good as Bison's jump strong, ultra. 1 - air to air is not good in SF, if you jumped and they didn't you're falling onto damage.. If you jumped on reaction to their jump, chances are you're gonna get beat out. 2 - it has you using the sub-par Ultra 

The only decent use for counters is up counter into instant dive kick, but, that's still hella risky. The runaway counters are p good, since that's mostly what it seems she wants.

If you see a trend here, the majority of wha Juri does is unsafe and going to get you punished pretty hard. If you're a genius, and you can read them perfectly everytime you go for her dice roll tricks, you can pull off wins. 

If you want to play safe, your options dwindle to run away and kick dat purple drank.. Which sucks because the one interesting factor about her is her U1.. but, it doesn't match her play style at all.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ex Senpuusha ?
> Dive Kick ?
> Tick Throw ?
> Jump Mp to Ultra 2 ?
> ...



If that's the EX Pinwheel the only reason you would list that is because I would assume you're thinking it has invincibility frames for a random EX Pinwheel to get out of trouble. Everyone with a Shoryu-esque move can mash out as well, plus they get to FADC out of it.

Rufus, Yun, Yang, and Cammy have better Dive Kicks. They can also combo off of it and they're much better characters.

Everyone has a tick throw...

Ryu, Bison, Hakan, Chun-Li, maybe some more characters have an air-to-air attack that combos into Ultra as well, so nothing special there.

Her counters suck.

So all in all, Juri lacks uniqueness and everything else that is good. The only reason I can see someone playing her is that they like her as a character.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So all in all, Juri lacks uniqueness and everything else that is good. The only reason I can see someone playing her is that they like her as a character.


She is still not as bad as Hakan.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought Hakan was waaaay better than Juri?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I thought Hakan was waaaay better than Juri?



Hakan is the worst character in the game.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hakan is the worst character in the game.



See, i didn't know this with how decent i am with him. I guess you wouldn't realize this when only playing casual with other players that are around or below your skill level.

Would you say no matter how good you are that on a competitive level you can barely win with Hakan?


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2011)

/sigh

got knocked down from 2000 Bp to 1067


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

Got my ass kicked by 37 Blankas today OMG!


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> /sigh
> 
> got knocked down from 2000 Bp to 1067


I went from 2000 PP to like...500 PP trying to learn Makoto. Went back up to like 1500 PP when I picked Sakura and Juri.


UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Got my ass kicked by 37 Blankas today OMG!



Don't feel bad man, Blankas and Hondas are my weakness too. My Makoto got owned so bad by a Honda that after that game, I just had to quit and take a break from the game...get my mind situated. 


Oh my Makoto, how you piss me off so sometimes. I wuv you tho still. pek


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> I went from 2000 PP to like...500 PP trying to learn Makoto. Went back up to like 1500 PP when I picked Sakura and Juri.
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad man, Blankas and Hondas are my weakness too. My Makoto got owned so bad by a Honda that after that game, I just had to quit and take a break from the game...get my mind situated.
> ...


Oh thats Makoto in your avatar and sig lol I thought I kept having to look at a guys ass but no its Makoto's


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2011)

I went from 2200 to 1200 trying to pick up Cody. But I am proud that I have 4 B rank characters ATM 

Edit: By B rank I mean scores from 5000-6700 lol


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Oh thats Makoto in your avatar and sig lol I thought I kept having to look at a guys ass but no its Makoto's


Maybe I should of put Makoto's name there instead of mines. 

I tend to like pictures of muscular females (I blame it to my early exposure to Shadow Skill) and females of fit physique, despite myself definitely not being of equal standing. 

Its a fetish of mines.


Hellion said:


> I went from 2200 to 1200 trying to pick up Cody. But I am proud that I have 4 B rank characters ATM
> 
> Edit: By B rank I mean scores from 5000-6700 lol


My Sakura is 4500 BP I believe, Makoto is 167 BP, Juri is 2000 BP.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Maybe I should of put Makoto's name there instead of mines.
> 
> I tend to like pictures of muscular females (I blame it to my early exposure to Shadow Skill) and females of fit physique, despite myself definitely not being of equal standing.
> 
> ...



Guile 5020 Bison 6500 Adon 5000 Cammy 5000 Cody 2250 Juri 2400(this was at te begning when no one knew how to play against her)lol

But honestly I am so scrubby. Ryu's/Ken's are my weakness. Going from a flowchart to an expert user of them has just made me freeze up when I play them. It is to the point that as soon as I see them I have already lost.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> See, i didn't know this with how decent i am with him. I guess you wouldn't realize this when only playing casual with other players that are around or below your skill level.
> 
> Would you say no matter how good you are that on a competitive level you can barely win with Hakan?



I have yet to see any strong showings of Hakan. Everything he has is just extremely bad, especially in SSF4. They fixed some stuff for him in AE, but I still highly doubt he can compete at a high level.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 8, 2011)

Hellion said:


> Guile 5020 Bison 6500 Adon 5000 Cammy 5000 Cody 2250 Juri 2400(this was at te begning when no one knew how to play against her)lol
> 
> But honestly I am so scrubby. Ryu's/Ken's are my weakness. Going from a flowchart to an expert user of them has just made me freeze up when I play them. It is to the point that as soon as I see them I have already lost.



grab your balls and learn to walk forward bruh. It'd pretty much tell you everything you need to know. 

and start trying to ignore BP/PP. I've learned that it taints my initial judgement. Learn to just set the tone/pace  and and see how they act. if they dont mash DP and abuse c.MK pokes, u gonna have fun.

playin wit Guy and shoto's c.MK is borderline broken in my opinion.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, at least Makoto is getting buffed in AE.

What is Makoto's anti-air? I try doing that damn punch move but it keeps getting stuffed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

Used Makoto since Super came out, I'm glad she's getting buffed and it's well deserved but for me it's time to move on, either way I'm looking forward to seeing Flash and Combofiend beasting with her.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, at least Makoto is getting buffed in AE.
> 
> What is Makoto's anti-air? I try doing that damn punch move but it keeps getting stuffed.



She has no reliable Anti-Air move.

At a far range you can Anti-Air with s.Strong. It's VERY character specific and move specific. So most of the time you're gonna Anti-Air with like jump back Fierce.

I've seen Japanese players forcefully trade her Shoryu near the corner so they can juggle with the EX Hayate. I don't know the specifics of range and characters on that one though.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 9, 2011)

Her uppercut in AE is very dangerous(Viper flame kicks get raped). EXTREMELY improved hitbox. If a cross up and jump in is not on meaty wake up, her uppercut will beat it out of the air, clean. Very rarely trades(if it does, still in her favor).

cr.MK and cr.HK are her go-to AAs. s.MP & cr.MP work ok, too. cr.MK is basically Juri's cr.MP. s.HP can be used, but mainly for when dive kickers start diving high and meaty.

Just spam jump back/forward HP. It will seriously look like you know what you're doing.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> She has no reliable Anti-Air move.



does anyone? this game ain't exactly big on anti-air.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> does anyone? this game ain't exactly big on anti-air.



Are you kidding me?

The Shotos all have their Shoryus, Balrog's c.Fierce can AA the world, Sim has 10million AAs for specific ranges, etc.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> does anyone? this game ain't exactly big on anti-air.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> The Shotos all have their Shoryus, Balrog's c.Fierce can AA the world, Sim has 10million AAs for specific ranges, etc.


only useful one was vegas shit. everyone whiffs their shoryus and no one plays sim.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> only useful one was vegas shit. everyone whiffs their shoryus and no one plays sim.



LOL, okay.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

Tears dupe, yo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh geez.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> only useful one was vegas shit. everyone whiffs their shoryus and no one plays sim.



It's like every time you started a new sentence, you tried to out-stupid the previous one.

And you were successful.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It's like every time you started a new sentence, you tried to out-stupid the previous one.
> 
> And you were successful.



hey im just goin by what i see online mayne. 

aint my fault online players are stupid.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Point taken. And completely agreed.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Tears dupe, yo.



Wow really? 


I stopped making duped accounts along time ago.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> does anyone? this game ain't exactly big on anti-air.



Have you been playing this game long? More characters do have anti-airs than not. All shotos have anti-air, and they all work. The people who whiffed them just sucked. Sakura is a bit different because she doest anti-air people with her Shouoken. She anti-airs with cr.HP, and let me tell you from experience....it works. It even stuffs out Adon's dive kicks and Honda's booty stomp (although you really have to time and anticipate that). 

Just so you can know, characters that has a reliable anti-air or reliable tools for anti-airs is Ryu, Ken, Sagat, Akuma, Dan (only thing he does good), C.Viper, Sakura, Cody, Ibuki, Cammy, Sim, Balrog, Fei Long, and Guile. There is probably more but these are the characters that I played with a bit intensively for a week for matchup purposes so I'm a bit familiar with those than others.

And thanks Duy Nougat for the Makoto tips.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2011)

So it seems the 3DS version of Super Street Fighter IV is exactly the same as the home console version, including all the arenas and all the characters available in the game... Not too shabby, eh?


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2011)

pretty pointless though in the end


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So it seems the 3DS version of Super Street Fighter IV is exactly the same as the home console version, including all the arenas and all the characters available in the game... Not too shabby, eh?



Can I mod a 3DS with sanwa buttons and a jlf?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Can I mod a 3DS with sanwa buttons and a jlf?



Why would you even want to? It's not like they're going to have SSFIV:3D Tournies any time soon...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2011)

They will on schoolyards.

Lunchmoney matches, yo.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> They will on schoolyards.
> 
> Lunchmoney matches, yo.



I use to do that with Yu-Gi-Oh cards in High School. Peeps got into fights over them, no lie. Serious business for real...


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Why would you even want to? It's not like they're going to have SSFIV:3D Tournies any time soon...



I was trolling..

My point being having SF on DS seems rather irrelevant.


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2011)

the only reason i would have a DS is for pokemon. But fuck that shit now. Not the same as the old days :/


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2011)

Its the same shit only now they make it where you have to grind even more just to play online competitively. So yes, fuck that shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2011)

Eki said:


> the only reason i would have a DS is for pokemon. But fuck that shit now. Not the same as the old days :/



It's still fun to me. D:


----------



## delirium (Feb 10, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Its the same shit only now they make it where you have to grind even more just to play online competitively. So yes, fuck that shit.



lol wut? Online auto levels to 100.



bbq sauce said:


> It's still fun to me. D:



I bust it out every now and then but it's gotten pretty fucking stale. I have teams all the way back from 07' that still win. There's something wrong with the community when it doesn't evolve. 

--

SF on the 3DS sounds like hours of mindless fun though. I'm down.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

You know what...

I'm liking Makoto more and more now. I decided to learn Cammy and Ibuki as well. I could probably learn Cammy better now since TKCS is gone in AE.

I'm done with Juri.

So now I have to pick two mains from Chun Li, Makoto, Ibuki, Sakura, and Cammy.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2011)

delirium said:


> lol wut? Online auto levels to 100.


Doesn't matter. If your team isn't EV trained you're screwed.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 1, 2011)

After months of waiting, my arcade is gonna get AE tomorrow!!!

I can finally practice Yang.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]83nSodg-HTU[/YOUTUBE]
This guy is pretty amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

About fucking time.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 7, 2011)

2 hrs later - video down due to copyright claim by capcom


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

Because capcop is being a little bitch again.

*ED!*t: Oh damn, you can choose which version of the char you want to use? Well fuck, there go them nerfs out the window.


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2011)

Great, they still didnt add Rolento, you'd figure a character who almost made the cut on the previous version would be a sure hit on the next version.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

There's two char slots left.


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2011)

So, thats still not the final DLC product ?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

Probably not. Capcop wants that money.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 7, 2011)

They'd better give us Karin but I'm willing to settle for Elena


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

...the fuck you smoking? Who in their right mind would want Elena?

Rolento/Eagle/Q/Urien or GTFO.


Whatever they do, I hope there aren't any more 'original' characters. Most of them have been horrendous failures.


----------



## delirium (Apr 7, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Because capcop is being a little bitch again.
> 
> *ED!*t: Oh damn, you can choose which version of the char you want to use? Well fuck, there go them nerfs out the window.



The way it's worded in that vid doesn't seem like you can pick freely like in the Anniversary Edition. It seems more like either even if you don't get the AE DLC people who have Super are going to be able to play AE or balance tweaks are going to be free and characters will have to be paid for.

That would be pretty damn cool if it does end up allowing you to choose though.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> ...the fuck you smoking? Who in their right mind would want Elena?
> 
> Rolento/Eagle/Q/Urien or GTFO.
> 
> ...



Rolento = no
Eagle = no
Q = lol no
Urien = hell no

Elena = fucking yes

Need more diversity in women.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, no. You'll have other sources of cartoon women to masturbate to.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Rolento = no
> Eagle = no
> Q = lol no
> Urien = hell no
> ...



Wait you just said no to Rolento...


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Yeah, no. You'll have other sources of cartoon women to masturbate to.


LOL

In all seriousness, I liked Elena a lot on 3S, at least much more than Q....seriously...Q?



Violent-nin said:


> Wait you just said no to Rolento...



No more Final Fight characters. So tired of them as of now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2011)

I dunno I think Hangat?r is right, if Elena had a penis you wouldn't care about her.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I dunno I think Hangat?r is right, if Elena had a penis you wouldn't care about her.



Don't believe _that_. 







I like futas


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> LOL
> 
> In all seriousness, I liked Elena a lot on 3S, at least much more than Q....seriously...Q?


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

You've obviously never seen Kuroda.


Esura said:


> Don't believe _that_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just when I thought you couldn't get any more homo.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> You've obviously never seen Kuroda.
> 
> ...



Whatever you say...

Never thought I'd see the day that I, of all people get accused of being a homo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Rolento = no
> Eagle = no
> Q = lol no
> Urien = hell no
> ...



wtff

All of those characters are better than Elena, if we get a new female, it BETTER be fucking Karin.


Hangat?r said:


> Kuroda.


That man is a Ken player now.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd love to see Rival Schools characters cameo.

But that's just cause I'm a Rival Schools fanboy and know that there's never gonna be another Rival Schools game


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> wtff
> 
> All of those characters are better than Elena, if we get a new female, it BETTER be fucking Karin.
> 
> That man is a Ken player now.



I can settle for Karin though.

I'm not paying for another fucking DLC/special edition/whatever thing from Capcom unless they have either Karin, Elena, R.Mika, Juli, Juni, Kyosuke, or Akira...


----------



## Eki (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't touched this game in forever


----------



## delirium (Apr 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> That man is a Ken player now.



nah he's just a 3S god. He plays every character better than everyone lol. TheShend put up a of him beasting Vanao with Urien a few days ago. In the vid he parries three low shorts. Who the fuck does that? 

Damn I want his DVDs.



> I haven't touched this game in forever



Same here. Everytime I think about playing I say... fuck it and go play 3S or MvC3 lol


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 8, 2011)

Alex, Q, Rolent, Birdie and Cracker Jack _(Improved version of him)_

And they could possibly make an improved version of Sodom or Garuda, something that _actually_ resembles a Samurai.

And although I am all for a Capoeira character, Elena is just gay.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2011)

Ooooooh, C. Jack. Him I definitely approve of. Garuda too, my FG roots are in button mashing EX.

And you forgot Eagle. Or does a mustache bearing, caucasian male handling sticks bring back too many teenage trauma's?


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 8, 2011)

There is only space for one gentleman in this game. And oddly enough, he resembles victorian rich Englishman.


But he is black.



Anyway, Dudley over Eagle.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2011)

Dudley is Indian-British, you racist bastard.

Stick to Blanka.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 8, 2011)

My son plays Blanka. I'm a Dan player 


Going back to your comment 





> mustache bearing, caucasian male handling sticks bring back too many teenage trauma's?


Its an accurate description of my father.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2011)

But you look like Blanka.

And your son doesn't play Blanka. He absolutely babyshakes you with him. xd You should legally change his name to Diego Umejuarez.

You gonna get online and away from him today, btw? xd


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't man, he's been on my neck all day.

Had to go out to sort some stuff out in the bank, off to work soon... Maybe come online after work, don't know yet.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

I can get behind any EX characters getting added, but the possibility of that happening is slim.

Pullum, Hokuto, Akira (EX3 version), Jack, and Evil Hokuto.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 8, 2011)

Some of them need redemption as the EX series was garbage.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

EX series was the series that got me hardcore into Street Fighter...well hardcore as in having local after school tourneys for it, with the prize being Yu-Gi-Oh! cards.

EX will always have a warm place in my heart, that and Alpha.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 8, 2011)

delirium said:


> nah he's just a 3S god. He plays every character better than everyone lol. TheShend put up a of him beasting Vanao with Urien a few days ago. In the vid he parries three low shorts. Who the fuck does that?



True, I was just going off most recent SBO, where he OCV'ed every team he faced all the way to grand finals with Ken. o_o

Reminds me of an old batch 3S vids (back in the before-time, when you had to actual DL videos), where Deshiken red parries out of another Ken's cr.short cr. jab string. and punishes him with far st. strong, shippu.. he does this like 3 times in these videos, too. I was mindfucked.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Can't man, he's been on my neck all day.
> 
> Had to go out to sort some stuff out in the bank, off to work soon... Maybe come online after work, don't know yet.


Hahaha, is cool man.


bbq sauce said:


> True, I was just going off most recent SBO, where he OCV'ed every team he faced all the way to grand finals with Ken. o_o
> 
> Reminds me of an old batch 3S vids (back in the before-time, when you had to actual DL videos), where Deshiken red parries out of another Ken's cr.short cr. jab string. and punishes him with far st. strong, shippu.. he does this like 3 times in these videos, too. I was mindfucked.



Kuroda is just the Patron God of 3S, I guess.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 8, 2011)

He still got bodied by Nuki, though


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 8, 2011)

Didn't Kuroda win an SBO with Q?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> True, I was just going off most recent SBO, where he OCV'ed every team he faced all the way to grand finals with Ken. o_o
> 
> Reminds me of an old batch 3S vids (back in the before-time, when you had to actual DL videos), where Deshiken red parries out of another Ken's cr.short cr. jab string. and punishes him with far st. strong, shippu.. he does this like 3 times in these videos, too. I was mindfucked.



Deshiken will forever be my favorite Ken player in 3s. My mind was blown when he raped everyone in Coop Cup a long time ago. He pretty much OCVed the whole tournament until Grand Finals. Daigo and some other player I think Nuki or MOV was on this team too, but they didn't get to play the whole tournament, lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 8, 2011)

Does Deshiken still play? He was my favorite, as well.. I also like Spell Master J, and the seldom seen Ruu's Ken.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 8, 2011)

found the video I was talking about 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRm2WwVT9Lg[/YOUTUBE]

fucking monster


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2011)

Geez one Yun, then he goes on to body Ken player after Ken player.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 8, 2011)

^ That sums up SF online.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Does Deshiken still play? He was my favorite, as well.. I also like Spell Master J, and the seldom seen Ruu's Ken.



Hahahah, I like Spellmaster J too. Always taking off his shirt, and wtf is c.short short EX Fireball.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2011)

If SFIV had purple gi Ken, I prolly woulda played him, too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 10, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> ^ That sums up SF online.



lol

Actually, I very rarely fight Kens on GGPO 3S.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 10, 2011)

Well when it's not Ken its one of the Shotokans apart from Dan.

And Dan is the best Shotokan.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 10, 2011)

Dan isn't in 3S........


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Dan isn't in 3S........




Obviously he is referring to SSFIV...


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 10, 2011)

^     Indeed.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, Dheano, I actually initially read your FB status as "Zak just had his first fireball training session..... QUALITY!!". xd


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw it dude... It was quality.... He really enjoyed it..

Then came back home to spank my ass on SSFIV


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2011)

Pocketmoneymatches are go.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lol
> 
> Actually, I very rarely fight Kens on GGPO 3S.



What.

This is outrageous. Everyone plays Ken.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys, wait for tomorrow.. we might get the AE release date + a SSF4 PC version confirmation (hope it includes AE)


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## DedValve (Apr 11, 2011)

Peter is such a scrub :3


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2011)

He's actually better than you, I doubt you'd do AA SRK at this point. xd


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 11, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> What.
> 
> This is outrageous. Everyone plays Ken.



I dunno.. I've fought a lot more Dudley than Ken.

Most of the Kens I played sucked ass.


----------



## Eki (Apr 11, 2011)

jump forward, jump back, jump forward, jump forward, get slapped, jump back.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 11, 2011)

I need to start playing more 3s on GGPO, need a break from Alpha, lol.

Haven't touched SSFIV in months...really don't see the point until the DLC is out.


----------



## delirium (Apr 11, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I need to start playing more 3s on GGPO, need a break from Alpha, lol.
> 
> Haven't touched SSFIV in months...really don't see the point until the DLC is out.



Hit me up for some 3S if you're on. I go by Cecile on GGPO. I do wanna start playing more Alpha though. I wanna rock an A Karin lol

BTW, has anyone tried out Arclive? I've been playing on it lately (when I can't find matches on GGPO) and it actually handles higher ping (100-180 range) a lot better than GGPO. So you can actually get (near) lagless matches all the way to Europe. Too bad no one uses it


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2011)

wuts arclive?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 11, 2011)

delirium said:


> Hit me up for some 3S if you're on. I go by Cecile on GGPO. I do wanna start playing more Alpha though. I wanna rock an A Karin lol



Coo, altho when I say Alpha, I mean Alpha 2, lol...but I'll rock A-ism Dhalsim, it's all good!

My GGPO handle is KimuraLOX, I'll be on in a bit.


----------



## delirium (Apr 11, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> wuts arclive?



Think GGPO or Supercade but for the Chinese. I had to get an English hack to navigate. It's pretty sick though. Prefer it to GGPO just 'cause it lets me play cross continental with less lag. None of the weird visual glitches, too. And you can save replays. Less players though so I guess it doesn't matter lol

Here's some links if you wanna try it.



English hacks:






IronFist Alchemist said:


> Coo, altho when I say Alpha, I mean Alpha 2, lol...but I'll rock A-ism Dhalsim, it's all good!
> 
> My GGPO handle is KimuraLOX, I'll be on in a bit.



Oh lol... I know A3 more than I do A2. Got class right now but I'm down to get my ass handed in some A2 as well. All I play these days are 3S so I've been looking to learn something new anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2011)

Deceptive name is ghae. I was expected trans-Atlantic GG. D:


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...the fuck you smoking? Who in their right mind would want Elena?
> 
> Rolento/Eagle/Q/Urien or GTFO.
> 
> ...



Oh, and I'm re-quoting this post to show you this!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gliaSdqmg2k[/YOUTUBE]

People want Elena. Let a sistah in!


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 12, 2011)

Fuck Chun-Lite

Karin or bust if we get new females.

I'd also accept R. Mika.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2011)

Rezzing this cause I can.

Started playing AE at a mate's place, switching to Sagat. Dem tigers.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 4, 2011)

Still trying to make ANYTHING happen with Cody.

I think you urban fellows might refer to yourselves as a "soulja" were you in my position.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2011)

The best way to get better with Cody is to actually think of him as a grappler. Instead of getting big damage off a command throw he scores his damage of counter hit setups.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

You just need to start acting like Chris Hu.

Duy, can you point me in the direction of good Super/AE Sagat players? Most of the players I remember made a char switch.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You just need to start acting like Chris Hu.
> 
> Duy, can you point me in the direction of good Super/AE Sagat players? Most of the players I remember made a char switch.


Try Sunset01, Bokusapp (Bonchan's online account), piyoppia (AFG's online account), RF2009X.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

I take it those are their GT/PSN names, ye?


----------



## Helix (Jul 4, 2011)

Getting into Street Fighter for the first time tomorrow. What should I expect?


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I take it those are their GT/PSN names, ye?


Yeah, they're all on XBL though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

Helix said:


> Getting into Street Fighter for the first time tomorrow. What should I expect?


To suck at it. But if you keep at it, and use training mode, you'll get better. Try and get some RL friends into it as well, and play a lot together. Good competition makes you better a whole lot faster, and it's more fun with friends. 

Lastly, watch all of this tutorial:



Ishamael said:


> Yeah, they're all on XBL though.



KK. Any JP/US/EU Tourney players?


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

Helix said:


> Getting into Street Fighter for the first time tomorrow. What should I expect?


I agree with Hangatyr that tutorial by Vesperarcade is amazing and will tell you everything you need to know about SF4.



Hangat?r said:


> KK. Any JP/US/EU Tourney players?


You mean tourney players that play online? Aside from Sunset (don't know much about him) the others I listed are all high level Japanese tourney players.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

No no, like offline tournament players to check out on YT.

@Helix: You did buy Super or Arcade Edition, right? Vanilla SF4 ain't worth it no more. xD


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No no, like offline tournament players to check out on YT.
> 
> @Helix: You did buy Super or Arcade Edition, right? Vanilla SF4 ain't worth it no more. xD



Not if you like listening to Indestructible!


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No no, like offline tournament players to check out on YT.
> 
> @Helix: You did buy Super or Arcade Edition, right? Vanilla SF4 ain't worth it no more. xD


Don't know many more sorry.

But here's some US Sagat action from a recent tournament. John Choi vs Filipino Champ. 





Do you know about SMOAI on youtube? He uploads videos very frequently from Japanese tournaments but all his videos are quite long as he uploads in chunks. If you browse around you could probably find some Sagat.


----------



## Helix (Jul 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> @Helix: You did buy Super or Arcade Edition, right? Vanilla SF4 ain't worth it no more. xD



Yeah, I bought Arcade Edition on Steam. Just waiting for pre-load to go up so I can start playing tomorrow.

I'm looking to main Dudley. However, I read that Yun and Yang are "overpowered." Will I have match-up problems with Dudley?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2011)

*@ Hangatyr:* I would recommend RF, Bon-chan, and Mago. I like Mago the most cause I think his Sagat is a level above everybody elses.

*@ Helix:* Yun and Yang as of right now dominate the cast, especially Yun. There are only a few characters that can fight them evenly like Fei Long and Zangief. Again this is only as of right now, you never know how things develop in the future. As for Dudley vs. the twins, I would imagine him having a rather hard time against them.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

Helix said:


> Yeah, I bought Arcade Edition on Steam. Just waiting for pre-load to go up so I can start playing tomorrow.
> 
> I'm looking to main Dudley. However, I read that Yun and Yang are "overpowered." Will I have match-up problems with Dudley?


Just make sure to tweak the settings so it stays at 60 FPS. 

Dudley is my fave char, but he has issues with strong zoning characters, or characters with pokes that beat his (i.e. Chun-Li, hate that bitch). 'Zangief with combo's' is an apt way to describe him. If you can get someone in the corner, though, shit gets mad fun. 

After you've watched all of VEsper's Videos, I suggest you start training with Ryu and M. Bison on the side. Ryu teaches you to make use of the various tools in the game, and Dictator pretty much forces you to learn footsies.

What are you playing on, btw? Keyboard?


Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Hangatyr:* I would recommend RF, Bon-chan, and Mago. I like Mago the most cause I think his Sagat is a level above everybody elses.
> 
> *@ Helix:* Yun and Yang as of right now dominate the cast, especially Yun. There are only a few characters that can fight them evenly like Fei Long and Zangief. Again this is only as of right now, you never know how things develop in the future. As for Dudley vs. the twins, I would imagine him having a rather hard time against them.



I thought Mago switched to Fei in the middle of the Super era? I tried finding some AE footage of him two days ago, but all I found was Fei.

That Yang glitch is such bullshit, they better hotfix that shit.

Divekicks need a damn nerf, though.


----------



## Helix (Jul 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> What are you playing on, btw? Keyboard?



Definitely my PS3 controller. Keyboard can be atrocious for fighting... as I learned with Blazblue on PC. I know there are probably limitations with a controller over an arcade stick, but I have just built up this comfort from years of playing Tekken.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

SF is different from Tekken, though.

Plus can you make the DS3 work properly on PC? I tried a while back, but shit wouldn't fly.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2011)

I think Mago still picks Sagat sometimes in AE for counter matchups. I remember him picking Sagat against some character during the Shadowloo Showdown tourney. I wouldn't be surprised if he picks Sagat to counter pick Gief.

If anything you can just watch his Super vids, cause Sagat didn't change all that much from Super to AE.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

How was Shadowloo? Haven't watched any matched of it yet.

And true dat, though considering the friends I play with most roll Yun, Yang and Oni, I'd like some match vids for that, too.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2011)

It was a pretty good tournament. Lots of top Japanese players were there along with Poongko from Korea too. There's also some 3s action if you wanna watch some of that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

I heard Poongko blew up Yun after Yun.

Sanford Kelly looks pretty decent too, at least at this Guard Crush.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

There's a few gdlk players on pad, but it's still kinda restrictive compared to a stick.

How much time did you put into learning it? I know some folk take like a month to finally get used to it. I got down with it within a couple days, even with my first being a shitty ass Hori EX2.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I take it those are their GT/PSN names, ye?



*Emblemlord* on PSN is a good Sagat.


----------



## Helix (Jul 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> There's a few gdlk players on pad, but it's still kinda restrictive compared to a stick.
> 
> How much time did you put into learning it? I know some folk take like a month to finally get used to it. I got down with it within a couple days, even with my first being a shitty ass Hori EX2.



Probably about two weeks. Obviously, I was practicing with Tekken. It just felt very weird doing certain motions, and I would occasionally whiff on almost anything. Maybe because my hands are small? I don't know, I sometimes feel like I have to really stretch my fingers when I perform certain moves for King. So, rather than trying to reinvent the wheel, I just went back to what felt most comfortable.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

You should try it for SF, man. Different motions, might feel better.

And Jesus, Chris G's Sakura was blowin' everyone up at Guard Crush.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 5, 2011)

The only thing you really miss out on pad is P-Linking. Missing out on that option ain't that big of a deal just like how you miss out on drumming your buttons in 3s. You just have to up your game and be more precise with your button pressing, which shouldn't be hard because I think it's easier to link on a pad.

The only game I can think of where playing on a stick would be more advantageous is CvS2, granted you play C, A, or N-Groove. If you can Roll Cancel anything other than the trigger buttons without using a designated Roll button then my mind would be blown.

*@ Hangatyr:* Poongko landed more than 90% of his random Shoryus and this is without having 2 stocks of meter.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2011)

FADC with pad feels like ass, too.

Laaaaawl. No respect.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am best with pad but some things I am better on stick with, once you get right technique I think stick is better.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 5, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Hangatyr:* Poongko landed more than 90% of his random Shoryus and this is without having 2 stocks of meter.



it was the most ridiculous shit ive ever seen. i swear ive never seen so many top level players just shake their heads. Dude was epic. lol at taking his belt off b4 each match. Bout to whoop that ass.

anyways: this shit funny as hell to me


----------



## Superstars (Jul 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> FADC with pad feels like ass, too.
> 
> Laaaaawl. No respect.



It just shows how much more skilled you have to be with a pad. Can't rely so much on gimmicks.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, no.

Also, Mike Tyson would babyshake Bruce Lee.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 5, 2011)

Superstars said:


> It just shows how much more skilled you have to be with a pad. Can't rely so much on gimmicks.



umm, no.

if you can't execute, you can't execute. Plenty pad players can do execute the same shit anyone else can with their pad, it's really just a matter of personal comfort 90% of the time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 5, 2011)

Nah, Pads = Skills. Fuck all you arcade scrubs!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 5, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> it was the most ridiculous shit ive ever seen. i swear ive never seen so many top level players just shake their heads. Dude was epic. lol at taking his belt off b4 each match. Bout to whoop that ass.
> 
> anyways: this shit funny as hell to me




Maybe if he was in Marvel, LMAO!!


----------



## Superstars (Jul 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> umm, no.
> 
> if you can't execute, you can't execute. Plenty pad players can do execute the same shit anyone else can with their pad, it's really just a matter of personal comfort 90% of the time.



That's not what I was saying. My point is you can't TOTALLY PLINK on a pad like you can on a stick [Adding in execution]. A pad player is going to have to rely more on RAW execution [ie timing] more than anything.


----------



## Helix (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, it took me about 30 minutes to find a workaround to fix Capcom's mess. Apparently, keyboards and controllers aren't being recognized so you can't even press the start button (enter) to get to the main menu. Hopefully, they'll patch that soon.

I did a some trials on Dudley, and it was pretty easy up till about 20 or 21. There seems to be some strict timing into linking a standing H-punch or H-kick into any other unique attack. It's fine with the light and medium stuff but the heavy inputs are a little different. So, I can't seem to do H-kick into Machine Gun Blow properly. The videos on VesperArcade will probably explain this stuff; I'll look at them when I get the chance.

I also finished arcade mode with Dudley. What the hell is the point of the Barrel mini-game? Anyway, I think I found someone I will have trouble against with Dudley, or unless it was just the CPU being a bitch. CPU Cammy is extremely annoying with her spiral arrow and cannon spike, and it took me awhile to actually beat her. 

Also, I don't know if I like ink or watercolor more.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2011)

Helix, have you changed the FPS settings? I know the standard settings cause it to mess up a lot. Should be a static 60.


----------



## Helix (Jul 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Helix, have you changed the FPS settings? I know the standard settings cause it to mess up a lot. Should be a static 60.



Yeah, FPS settings aren't a problem. I have it set to "Fixed" since I read it would cause problems online for certain connections. 120 FPS on Fixed, 240 FPS on Smooth (according to the benchmark). I don't plan on fighting any ranked matches any time soon though, since I know I am going to get wrecked. I'll just stick to the computer till I get comfortable with the controls and such.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2011)

Helix said:


> Yeah, FPS settings aren't a problem. I have it set to "Fixed" since I read it would cause problems online for certain connections. 120 FPS on Fixed, 240 FPS on Smooth (according to the benchmark). I don't plan on fighting any ranked matches any time soon though, since I know I am going to get wrecked. I'll just stick to the computer till I get comfortable with the controls and such.



Good shit, fixed is the way to go. Smooth can actually fuck game frames up or skip some entirely, causing random shit to happen.

I hope by 'cpu' you mean 'training mode'. xd


----------



## Helix (Jul 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I hope by 'cpu' you mean 'training mode'. xd



Well, both. I can turn the CPU on to fight me in training mode but you can't actually die. So, I'll probably try out the stuff I learn in training mode in some versus or arcade matches to see how I fare in a real battle.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 6, 2011)

use cpu more so to test your hit confirms...its also a good way to see what moves out right beat other moves since cpu always has that shit on lock.


----------



## Helix (Jul 6, 2011)

Do people typically charge Focus Attack to full as someone is getting up from being knocked down? It seems like it is almost a guaranteed hit without being interrupted if timed right.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> Do people typically charge Focus Attack to full as someone is getting up from being knocked down? It seems like it is almost a guaranteed hit without being interrupted if timed right.



Wakeup Shoryu or any invincible special move will either stuff it or break it. This counts even if the invincible wakeup special move is only 1-hit because Reversal non-fireball special moves have automatic armor break properties.

Also backdashing beats out a meaty Focus Attack always. So if anyone tries to do a meaty Focus Attack on you, backdashing is usually your best option to avoid it. The only way they can counter that option is if they anticipate your backdash and dash forward out of the Focus and snag you with a move. It's much more of a bigger risk on their part for doing that though.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 6, 2011)

Depends on how retarded the other player is...


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldnt necessarily call them retarded. The fact that it forces the opponent waking up to do something is just another part of the games. Is it the best option? No lol. But  if u introduce an extra threat into the equation its easier to make other tricks/tactics useful.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 6, 2011)

It can work but it can also backfire and leave you with armor break attack...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2011)

It'll work once, and that's about it. After that you better backdash or eat DP xx FADC


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't try it if Chun has super though. Wake up super will beat focus and tag your backdash. ^^

Rog super too, and I'm sure any other fast invul supers that move forward.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably Sagat kara-TK, too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2011)

Not unless you know a way to make kara tk invul on start up..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of characters can beat it 100%.

Some characters like Chun have a very far backdash so she would always get out of there. Fei Long can wakeup EX Chicken Wing and will beat out all three options that comes out of a Focus.

All in all, using Focus as a meaty is a rather weak option for an okizeme. Your opponent would have all the time in the world to react to the Focus animation and come up with counter measures instantly. Also the Focus is very linear having only 3 possible options that are not very different from one another, plus it can be beaten out easily when not in the corner. A crossup would rather pose a threat of the left/right guess, empty jump c.Short hit confirm/counter hit setup, or empty jump throw at least.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Not unless you know a way to make kara tk invul on start up..


Talking about the backdash, yo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I meant meaty focus attack.. no matter what you do out of it - let it off, dash back, or dash forward, the supers like Chun/Rog that travel forward fast and are invul start up will beat all your options.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2011)

Or accidental Tiger Genocide.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 7, 2011)

I laugh so hard seeing that online when they do it during fireball game...


----------



## Daedus (Jul 7, 2011)

HEY DUY WAT ABOUT THE CHARACTER WITH THE SHITTIEST SET OF WAKEUP OPSHUNS IN THA GAME?

Better have some meter, pal.  You gonna need that EX zonk.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2011)

Why do people bitch about not having wake up options in SF4. Everyone has access to BLOCKING aka the best option on wake up.


----------



## Helix (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm kinda liking Sakura... seems a bit easier to use than Dudley.


----------



## Helix (Jul 7, 2011)

CPU Ryu wrecks my shit holy hell.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2011)

Lawl         .

Fighting against CPU breeds bad habbits. Just abuse c.HK.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> I'm kinda liking Sakura... seems a bit easier to use than Dudley.



It's funny, Sakura is improved in this version, but, I liked her better in the old Super. Not that I don't like her in AE or anything.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

s.HP, lk.Tatsu, cr.HP into EX Tatsu is extremely hard to do.

The links in these games....goddamn.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2011)

Lawl                   .


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lawl                   .



Yes, go ahead and say it...I'm garbage.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 8, 2011)

You don't even know links man. CvS2 1-frame links were actually random, meaning no matter how precise you are there is a chance that it won't work.

Just practice and practice some more. I think Edma figured it out a while back that SF4 frame rate is kinda wonky and that "1-frame" links in SF4 are not true 1-frame links. It's actually easier than it should be, like as if it's a 1.5-frame link.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You don't even know links man. CvS2 1-frame links were actually random, meaning no matter how precise you are there is a chance that it won't work.
> 
> Just practice and practice some more. I think Edma figured it out a while back that SF4 frame rate is kinda wonky and that "1-frame" links in SF4 are not true 1-frame links. It's actually easier than it should be, like as if it's a 1.5-frame link.



whoa, what? Is there a source for this or evidence?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You don't even know links man. CvS2 1-frame links were actually random, meaning no matter how precise you are there is a chance that it won't work.
> 
> Just practice and practice some more. I think Edma figured it out a while back that SF4 frame rate is kinda wonky and that "1-frame" links in SF4 are not true 1-frame links. It's actually easier than it should be, like as if it's a 1.5-frame link.



Does Edma even still play SF? I haven't seen him in tournaments/streams in years.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> s.HP, lk.Tatsu, cr.HP into EX Tatsu is extremely hard to do.
> 
> The links in these games....goddamn.



you get close to the same damage for close roundhouse xx short tatsu, close fierce xx short tatsu, standing short xx fierce DP meterless.

You can do stand short xx EX tatsu at the end if you want that, just make sure you aren't doing the stand jab reset off of it anymore.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2011)

Fierce DP damage is fucking retarded in AE, man.

And that crouching fierce buff, holy shit.

Do you actually play this game again, BBQ, or you just theoryin'?


----------



## Face (Jul 8, 2011)

Helix said:


> CPU Ryu wrecks my shit holy hell.



I know what you mean. The first time I started playing against CPU Ryu, I wanted to pull my hair out. He keeps using Hadoken over and over again until I get to pushed to the corner. Then he'd start pounding me with nonstop attacks. It really gets on my nerves.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2011)

Lawl       CPU


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just keep playing against CPU and one day you'll turn pro.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Fierce DP damage is fucking retarded in AE, man.
> 
> And that crouching fierce buff, holy shit.
> 
> Do you actually play this game again, BBQ, or you just theoryin'?



I fucks with it. But only enough to where if I lose I can be like "yo, I don't play this game", and it's still all good.

Also, cr. fierce buff? Cr. fierce was one of the best anti airs in OG SSF4, 4 frames and huge hitbox, what did they buff to it?

Fierce DP added hella damage in old super, too. Actually, her combo damage is down now. In SSF4 I could do, close standing forward > short tatsu, close stand fierce > short tatsu, and either crouch fierce/ st jab, cr. forward xx fierce DP for like 300+ damage, no meter, and hella stun.

with meter you could do EX tatsu into Ultra for like 450-500 depending on the Ultra you picked, or instead of Ultra you can juggle into sweep for hard knockdown for ambiguous cross up/empty jump low mix up, or corner charge fireball set up.

For certain characters with weird hitboxes, like Adon, in old Super she could close forward > short tatsu > close fierce > short tatsu > crouch fierce > short tatsu > low forward > fierce DP (tatsu hits late in the active frames and gives enough advnatage to link low forward) 

All the EX tatsu follow ups are still there, but, the tatsu loop got nerfed a bit, she seems to push the opponent further out so that after close forward > tatsu, close fierce > tatsu, she's too far for cr. fierce or stand jab, cr. forward and your basically limited to two reps into stand/crouch short > ender. If you do close fierce as starter, it only gives on rep IIRC from what I tested.

The char specific combo for AE is still there, but, I don't think you can add an extra rep like old super


----------



## Daedus (Jul 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Does Edma even still play SF? I haven't seen him in tournaments/streams in years.



Didn't Edma used to play a really awesome Ken when he was still playing?


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, Edma famous Ken player, one of the best.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Why do people bitch about not having wake up options in SF4.* Everyone has access to BLOCKING aka the best option on wake up*.



BINGO!

Characters like that you have no choice but to learn how to block and read for the tech throws!!


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Does Edma even still play SF? I haven't seen him in tournaments/streams in years.



I saw him on a stream recently (WNF, I believe). He was playing Juri. A pretty beastly one at that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I fucks with it. But only enough to where if I lose I can be like "yo, I don't play this game", and it's still all good.
> 
> Also, cr. fierce buff? Cr. fierce was one of the best anti airs in OG SSF4, 4 frames and huge hitbox, what did they buff to it?


Check out Chris G in the teams Guard Crush 19, he was pulling out some retarded damage with barely any meter.

And they buffed the hitbox even further, it's even bigger now. You really can't jump in on that bitch. A lot of her normals are supposedly buffed. I don't main Sak, so I don't know the frame data and shit, but she's even more usable than in Super. She counters the twins decently too. 


Daedus said:


> Didn't Edma used to play a really awesome Ken when he was still playing?


Yeah, he was 'MASTER' in the old socal Vanilla streams, but I haven't seen anything after that. Given, I've mainly been watching East Coast streams this past year, so that might be it. Maybe he'll turn up for EVO or some shit.


delirium said:


> I saw him on a stream recently (WNF, I believe). He was playing Juri. A pretty beastly one at that.


I haven't seen WNF in a long while. Usually when I check it out it's either 3 AM or they're streaming marvel.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 8, 2011)

Sakuras a bitch


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sure Ed still plays, but not as much as he use to back in the 3s and early SF4 days. If anything I remember him placing Top 16 with Juri in last year's Evo.

I had high hopes for Sakura when they had that trailer for her. Not feeling her playstyle in SF4 so I dropped her after a week or so.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2011)

And then you went lazy and started turtling.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> And then you went lazy and started turtling.



But but but, turtling is soooo fun. I do it in every game I play except 3s, MvC3, and slightly CvS2.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2011)

Fun for no one but you. xD


----------



## Helix (Jul 9, 2011)

I see Sakura looks like she can be very good. 

I started doing the trials for her, and I notice you have to be really fast just to link into other moves or it doesn't come out at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually, no, you just have to time it right. In order to link you gotta do it right as the animation ends.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Fun for no one but you. xD



I play turtle style for some matches.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, there's no doubt that it's worth doing at times, but if you see that shit on stream or whatever, it's dull as hell. Commentators will often just fuck about cause it's boring as shit. Like Guile vs Sagat grand finals.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 9, 2011)

Not going to lie...I like watching Guile vs. Sagat. I use to love watching Guile vs. Guile in ST, hahaha. Every hit you do meant so much.

The only matches I really hate are matches with Viper and Fuerte. I really like the concept of footsies so every time I watch matches that have little footsies and zoning it bores me. Not to say there ain't any footsies involved in those matches, but in comparison to say Guile vs. Ryu, it's not much.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> If you're on EC lets netplay in a little



I hate Sakura. Nooo. Also Im on the west so :\

I just really hate how much damage she does. Especially how little meter she has to spend to get those numbers. Her cr hp anti air. Best in the game I swear.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 10, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> Her cr hp anti air. Best in the game I swear.



Balrog thinks otherwise.

I personally think Yun has the best anti-air in the game. If he has a full meter say good-bye to half of your life off one Short Upkick anti-air.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe, but you have to admit, her's is pretty gdlk.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Balrog thinks otherwise.
> 
> I personally think Yun has the best anti-air in the game. If he has a full meter say good-bye to half of your life off one Short Upkick anti-air.



I thinks Sakura's far easier to use with its 4 frame startup compared to Boxer's 7 and easier to react with. Deceptively quick combined with her lower recovery on her fireballs makes it frustratingly good when I feel like Sakura shouldn't have good defense. It just feels weird out of the shotos, shes the one that has crazy mixups, hits like a tank, and stuns like crazy. It's a personal thing that doesn't sit well with me that I find myself needing to zone/turtle against sakura more than I have to against akuma or other offense orientated characters in the cast.


But I would love to play against some people. I've been playing for 2 years, not too great and I wanna break past this current point I'm at.


----------



## Esura (Jul 11, 2011)

Its funny how so many people fall into Sak's cr.HP online.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 11, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> I thinks Sakura's far easier to use with its 4 frame startup compared to Boxer's 7 and easier to react with. Deceptively quick combined with her lower recovery on her fireballs makes it frustratingly good when I feel like Sakura shouldn't have good defense. It just feels weird out of the shotos, shes the one that has crazy mixups, hits like a tank, and stuns like crazy. It's a personal thing that doesn't sit well with me that I find myself needing to zone/turtle against sakura more than I have to against akuma or other offense orientated characters in the cast.
> 
> 
> But I would love to play against some people. I've been playing for 2 years, not too great and I wanna break past this current point I'm at.



If you played her in old Super, you'd understand that she deserves everything she has in this game. ><



Duy Nguyen said:


> Not going to lie...I like watching Guile vs. Sagat. I use to love watching Guile vs. Guile in ST, hahaha. Every hit you do meant so much.
> 
> The only matches I really hate are matches with Viper and Fuerte. I really like the concept of footsies so every time I watch matches that have little footsies and zoning it bores me. Not to say there ain't any footsies involved in those matches, but in comparison to say Guile vs. Ryu, it's not much.



Yeah, I donno, if people playing lame are smart, it is fun to watch. Arturo is one of my favorite players to watch, actually.. And maaaan, Fuerte does not have footsies. Closest thing to "footsies" you'll see is him varying the timing and distance of the splash to fuck with your anti airs. Other than that he really just command runs around and rolls dice until he gets a lucky knockdown.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2011)

First to ten with a friend, good times. Came down to the wire, he tried to style on me, I wake-up Ultra'd. 

Then we did some more casuals and I called henaki hands.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 13, 2011)

Henaki hand? is that like wankers cramp?


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2011)

anyone got this for pc xD


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't played Rog since vanilla, but, I always felt like he beat Gief if you played right.

ie don't do anything.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2011)

I had to turtle my fucking ass off.

Dudley was hell, though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2011)

I think Rog lost to Gief back in Vanilla, ran it even in Super, and is slightly better than Gief in AE.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2011)

No EX Fap hand knock-down that beneficial towards 'rog?

I know Super was 4-6 in 'gief's favor still.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No EX Fap hand knock-down that beneficial towards 'rog?
> 
> I know Super was 4-6 in 'gief's favor still.



Yea, it was a huge thing for that matchup because Gief completely owns Rog if he has a strong okizeme. 

I use to be terrified of Gief back in Vanilla due to Gief's okizeme game and his Lariat. The Lariat got nerfed in Super so it was a lot easier for me to deal with. In AE he lost his main option to knock me down so I don't care as much.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2011)

Headbutt and s.lp nerfs still suck, though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 13, 2011)

Headbutt nerf isn't that bad. If you're getting your hb baited you're getting punished regardless, so the longer recovery shouldn't make a diff outside of doing gimmicky crossups with it. st jab nerf sucks ass though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2011)

Less damage in trades sucks, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2011)

Guard Crush 3v3: OCV Special


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2011)

Didn't really care much about the Headbutt nerf, but I do miss my s.Jab.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2011)

At least this GC shouldn't be Empire vs Empire like the last two.

I definitely need to bust out my notepad when Sanford's playing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2011)

SBO Qualifiers.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 16, 2011)

Is Team Hori still in, last thing I saw my buddy Andy lost to Keno in Winner's.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 16, 2011)

Latif and Mr.SNK.....didn't see that one coming at all.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 16, 2011)

GG OGs run these child games, you didn't know?


----------



## Helix (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't played this in about a week, but I was like, "Fuck it, I'll try it out online." Probably wasn't the best idea because I got wrecked. But, I think I'll just learn from experience; I was getting bored with the computer anyway. I ran into an annoying Sagat player spamming fireballs and had trouble getting in but whatever. At least I won a couple matches today... not the prettiest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp-SnmEyAY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2011)

It's not spamming fireballs, it's zoning.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 17, 2011)

*@Hangatyr:* Who is your main?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2011)

Vanilla: Boxer/Super: Dudley/AE: Sagat


----------



## Superstars (Jul 17, 2011)

Cool, I wonder if *bbq sauce *still uses Sakura?


----------



## Helix (Jul 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It's not spamming fireballs, it's zoning.



I guess that's the polite way of putting it...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 17, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Cool, I wonder if *bbq sauce *still uses Sakura?



Haha, I played her when she was butt-ass bad last game, I'm def not going to switch off her when she gets buffed.

Admittedly, I don't play SF4 quite that much these days, as I have more fun with AH3, BBCS2.


Helix said:


> I guess that's the polite way of putting it...


No, that is the correct way to put it. That's Sagat's game. Get married to spot on the screen, and keep you where he wants you.

"Spamming" is the scrub way of describing what Sagat does. I guess if he's just mindlessly chucking them you could call it that.. but, if that was the case you should have won.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2011)

Effectively zoning with fireballs is an art.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2011)

Baiting a jump with a fireball and then punishing with an AS TU is delicious.

I was a bit stumped to find out that every TU of Sagat's does the same damage, unless you use AS.


----------



## Helix (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know, I guess it's just projectiles in general is a barrier I have to overcome. It turned me off of street fighter before, and it turned me off of MvC3. I know you can just block and dodge them but, they are just annoying to deal with.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2011)

Suck it up and move forward. You can jump, focus, block, counter-projectile and sometimes even duck/low move under FB's. Be patient, move in slowly without making mistakes, and when you're within good range, bait out/wait for the next projectile, forward jump over it with a HK/HP and punish with a big combo. If you can, try to get an early life lead and then just sit at the back of the screen, focussing fireballs and neutral jumping others until you get a time-out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2011)

Walk forward then neutral jump is probably one of the best option if your character doesn't have a move that nullifies the fireball or have a divekick. Just learn your range and spacing.

You play Sak right? If so, then you can probably do the same setup I do with Rog. Find the correct spacing where if you jump forward it leaves you in a position to Anti-Air with c.Fierce if he decides to jump in after the fireball. There are many things the opponent can do after but the most basic are:

1. They walk backwards to regain spacing. You should regain the spacing to again go for the jump to set yourself up in the same position. You win this exchange cause you walked them more towards the corner. If they repeat this, you pretty much walked them forward the corner without expending any real effort nor meter.

2. They jump, you Anti-Air.

3. They walk up and meet you, but this is what you wanted anyways so you win again granted you can convert to playing at that range now.

Wouldn't recommend that against a strong Sagat player though. He'd Kara-Tiger Knee or Upper cut you instantly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2011)

Either adapt to your opponent or continue to be exposed.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2011)

My eventual goal is to learn how to rushdown well with Sagat. I've got the zoning/defensive game stamped into me by boxer, but ever since my friend started playing Ibuki it's become a pain.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 17, 2011)

you reckon any of new SF4 characters i.e el fuerte will be in tekken vs SF ?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2011)

No idea, the game isn't even in production yet.


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2011)

Dat   Rose.


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Either adapt to your opponent or continue to be exposed.



Reminds me of Schaeffer's story about how his Blanka, who was considered a Ryu killer, got beat by Tomo's Ryu.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq2-5-JC29o[/YOUTUBE]

It always gets me when I hear people talk about how someone is doing the same move over and over. "Do something else." "That takes no skill." In reality though that's how the game evolves. Your opponent figures out an exploitable tactic and he does it to you until you figure out a counter tactic. Then he counters that counter tactic and so on and so forth.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone want to play against my garbage Fei on AE right now?

PSN - Duy123


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 20, 2011)

PSN - Duy123

Play gogogogo.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 20, 2011)

The first time I played this game again after a long time with MvC3 I kept trying to do advancing guard and always wondered why the X button doesn't launch the enemy in the air.


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2011)

ABCMvC3              ,


----------



## Superstars (Jul 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Effectively zoning with fireballs is an art.


Pretty boring.

It's either flash or GTFO!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2011)

Plasma = Flash

Try again.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 21, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Pretty boring.
> 
> It's either flash or GTFO!



Winning > *n


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 26, 2011)

AE anybody?

PSN - Duy123


----------



## Hellion (Jul 26, 2011)

So Duy in what areas can I improve, and who do I show the most potential with lol


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 26, 2011)

Hellion said:


> So Duy in what areas can I improve, and who do I show the most potential with lol



Honestly, I can't really help you with much, hahaha. I have very little knowledge on how to play Yun, Yang, and Fei Long. More than half the time I don't really know what I'm doing. I also rarely fight any Adon's so I don't really know what you're doing is right. I can tell you what I tried to capitalize on though. I only see Gamerbee play at majors and more than half of the time all I see is a bunch of Jaguar Kicks, c.Strongs, and the occasional c.Fierce Counter Hit setup.

But from the 2 or 3 matches I played Rog, a big thing you're messing up on is whiffing too many moves, lack of Anti-Air, and okizeme. Once I kinda slowed down the pace and got into the rhythm of playing Rog again I started to notice you whiffing a lot of Jaguar Kicks and other various normals. I just sat back and waited for them for a whiff punish. 

You also never Anti-Aired me once so I just jumped in most of the time without any kind of fear. Maybe it's the fear of online lag screwing you up or something but you didn't attempt a single one.

I remember there was an interview or something a while back where Gamerbee was talking about his playstyle with Adon. Adon has a really ambiguous crossup setup off a knockdown with I believe the j.Short. You might want to look into that, because that's one of Adon's strong point. 

GGs though, I'm down to play again sometimes. My garbage Yang still needs work.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition Ver. 2012 In Development*

We have what appears to be a name for the updated version of SF that Capcom announced at the Evo tournament.

The site promises details to be announced shortly.

At the EVO 2011 fighting tournament in Las Vegas over the weekend, Capcom and SF series producer Yoshinori Ono announced the start of development on an update to Arcade Edition. This "Version 2012" is presumably that version.

As reported at Famitsu.com, Ono said at the event that a location test for the updated version will be held in major Japanese cities towards the end of summer.


----------



## AmigoOne (Aug 2, 2011)

Im not sure how I feel about this. On one hand I see this for them to fix my main. On the other, the buffs that he received were so questionable in the first place that I'm not sure I want it. Especially accompanied with the nerfs.
I main Gouken


----------



## Maxi (Aug 2, 2011)

I have played this game for more than 30 hours and i still suck .


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2011)

Which character(s) do you play, and how do you practice?


----------



## Maxi (Aug 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Which character(s) do you play, and how do you practice?



Well, i mainly play with Bison (he's the one i actually try to get serious with) and Akuma (akuma i am bad with but hot damn he's badass), sometimes ryu, Ken and Zangief to simply spam lariats and (ex) shoryukens when i'm bored and at times weaker characters like gen, hakan, dan etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2011)

Stick to Bison, he'll make you learn footsies. Play some Ryu to learn to make use of all your tools, and then switch to a different character because no one wants to play against his over-used ass.

Do you hit up training mode? And what kind of controller do you play on?


----------



## Maxi (Aug 2, 2011)

Interesting advice 

I don't use training mode that often. Mostly i just use trials to get to learn the combos and learn the character the character at the same time. I use the regular ps3 gamepad, i'm too used of a gamepad to switch over to a joystick so that's why.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 2, 2011)

Trial mode combos aren't the bnbs you need though. Most of them are pretty impractical, tbh.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2011)

Maxi said:


> Interesting advice
> 
> I don't use training mode that often. Mostly i just use trials to get to learn the combos and learn the character the character at the same time. I use the regular ps3 gamepad, i'm too used of a gamepad to switch over to a joystick so that's why.


'Too used' is a nonsense excuse, TBH. I was used to the DS for over 10 years, I made the switch just fine. You just gotta change your mindset and really go for it.

And most trials are useless.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Eh, he should just stick with the pad.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> 'Too used' is a nonsense excuse, TBH. I was used to the DS for over 10 years, I made the switch just fine. You just gotta change your mindset and really go for it.
> 
> And most trials are useless.



Yeah I've played on pad for like, 17 years and made a full-time switch to stick back in '08, never looked back.

At the end of the day tho, it's all about preference, no excuses are needed.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been using a stick for like a year and can't get used to it.

I don't think I can ever comprehend how people state the stick is more precise than a decent d-pad.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2011)

Because the wrist has far superior articulation than the thumb.

In addition to that, the buttons are spaced to match the general natural spread of the human hand.


The thing most pad players struggle with during the transition, is that they continue to stay in the pad mentality. They compare their prowess of years of pad-playing to maybe a week or a month of stick playing and then complain that it's 'not for them' or something. Switching to stick should be a completely fresh start, you have to learn everything anew.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition Ver. 2012 In Development*
> 
> We have what appears to be a name for the updated version of SF that Capcom announced at the Evo tournament.
> 
> ...



Another HD Ultra Turbo Remix???


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 2, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Another HD Ultra Turbo Remix???



Actually its completely diffrent (i think). its free for 1, and i dont think its going to add anything new, just balance changes. most people probably wont even notice the diffrence btw this update and current ae (due to the fact that most people are casual players)


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Because the wrist has far superior articulation than the thumb.
> 
> In addition to that, the buttons are spaced to match the general natural spread of the human hand.
> 
> ...


Nonetheless, a stick doesn't inherently offer that much of precision difference that a decent d-pad has. This isn't like a mouse vs controller...the benefits of using a stick isn't that much greater than using a decent d-pad.

And the reward isn't great enough to bother putting effort into it anymore, at least for me imo. I can get essentially the same results stick users get on pad. I've put a bit more than a year into a stick and, its not really panning out for me. Its just not for me I guess. 

My issue with the stick isn't the buttons though, its the stick itself. Then again, that might be due to my own physiology. Prolonged periods on the stick strains my wrist bad and it doesn't feel fluid. It as though I'm fighting with the stick in order to do simple motions.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 2, 2011)

...How are you holding the stick?


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Although this is a sheer coincedence, I held it exactly like this. 




Although my hands didn't just stay that way though. I alternated my hands position somewhat to accommodate whatever motion I was doing at the time. 

After awhile, like a hour or two it starts to feel like veins in my wrist are tightening up or some shit. Its hard to explain it exactly.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Although this is a sheer coincedence, I held it exactly like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I really post here at all, but you really should not look how others hold their stick, find what is comfortable for your hands. I switched to a stick sometime after Super came out and it did take a while to get it down, but once you get it to flow I feel that it's much easier and responsive than a pad.

But if it's any help I try to not rest my hand on the stick and instead have a good support for my elbow (if I'm playing for longer times). I also grip the ball very lightly, with only the tip of my thumb and the bottom part of my index and middle fingers.

The thing that one really needs to train is to do the special move motions fluently, but that's what training mode is there for. 

But there isn't really nothing wrong with playing on pad, so do as you like.

EDIT; btw have you tried if playing cross handed is easier? Some players prefer that (right hand stick, left hand buttons).

btw, has anyone here tried out the Hitbox? I'd kinda like to try one seems lie an awesome idea!


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Not that I really post here at all, but you really should not look how others hold their stick, find what is comfortable for your hands. I switched to a stick sometime after Super came out and it did take a while to get it down, but once you get it to flow I feel that it's much easier and responsive than a pad.
> 
> But if it's any help I try to not rest my hand on the stick and instead have a good support for my elbow (if I'm playing for longer times). I also grip the ball very lightly, with only the tip of my thumb and the bottom part of my index and middle fingers.
> 
> ...



That was what was comfortable to me. I didn't have my hands in that position because I saw someone else do it, my hands kind of gravitated to it that way when I was playing ST on GGPO online against a friend. Thats why I said it was a sheer coincidence that my hands are almost exactly like that...I just don't have a tight grip on the stick and I have my hands rested on the base of the stick. Any other position I tried irritated me to no end.

I wanted to try the hitbox but it looks expensive.


----------



## Maxi (Aug 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> 'Too used' is a nonsense excuse, TBH. I was used to the DS for over 10 years, I made the switch just fine. You just gotta change your mindset and really go for it.
> 
> And most trials are useless.



Meh, i really don't feel like going for a stick at this moment. I understand where you are trying to go but i'll pass for now.

.....6-7 hours wasted for nothing . Why didn't i come to this thread earlier.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 3, 2011)

People don't understand it's not what is better it is about what is comfortable. A pad for me is comfortable.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 3, 2011)

Superstars said:


> People don't understand it's not what is better it is about what is comfortable. A pad for me is comfortable.


its not about whats comfortable its about what you can do. alot of combos on stick are alot harder/almost impossible on pad, at least in sf in tekken i use pad, mainly because i can do more things on pad than in stick. even tho a stick is kind of more comfortable


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> its not about whats comfortable its about what you can do. alot of combos on stick are alot harder/almost impossible on pad, at least in sf in tekken i use pad, mainly because i can do more things on pad than in stick. even tho a stick is kind of more comfortable



Aside from plinking and other stick-only methods that's only possible on a stick due to the placement of the buttons, I can essentially do everything the average stick user can do with a pad. Using a stick over pad doesn't inherently give you much advantage over a pad user like....say a mouse and keyboard user over a controller.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Aside from plinking and other stick-only methods that's only possible on a stick due to the placement of the buttons,* I can essentially do everything the average stick user can do with a pad. Using a stick over pad doesn't inherently give you much advantage over a pad user like....say a mouse and keyboard user over a controller*.



BINGO!
May I ask, are you more comfortable with a pad or a stick?


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Superstars said:


> BINGO!
> May I ask, are you more comfortable with a pad or a stick?



Pad. I wanted to learn a stick though, not because I wanted to fit in or because I thought my execution was lacking with pad, its because I wanted to learn a consistent universal control method to play fighters with after playing on my brother's 360 and using that horrible d-pad in vanilla SFIV and I wanted to go to an arcade one day. I didn't want to blame any future money match losses against my brother on the fact that 360 controllers were absolute shit for fighters.

That said, after a year of using a stick I see no reason to stick with it (no pun intended), especially since I have no plans to go to an arcade in the foreseeable future now either, and since I don't really feel like getting any more involved in the community like I used to or care about playing my brother anymore, I see no reason to bother learning a stick for the purpose of a consistent universal control method either. Also, the stick hurts my wrist for some odd reason.

My PS3's DS3 will suffice. I have experience with it and its more comfortable to me.


----------



## Helix (Aug 4, 2011)

I saw a couple pad players in top 8 or 32 in a couple of games at EVO, so it was reassuring to know you could still play at a high level with a pad compared to a stick. I think I would be more motivated to practice with a stick if there were arcades around here with fighting cabinets, but that isn't the case where I live.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

One thing I hate about pads is having to break them in. Fresh pads hurt my fucking thumb, but once they are broken in its smooth sailing.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 4, 2011)

The war between arcade sticks vs. pads nowadays is all about comfortableness. 

You're not missing out on much compared to past games where playing on an arcade sticks proves to be more advantageous.


----------



## c_wong428 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm having to play on pad while my new stick comes and I must say stick feels alot better! The PS3 analog stick is much too loose though compared to PS2, kids thumbs these days must be weaker or something!


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

I must ask, why are you using the analog stick?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

Less likely to blister?


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

My thumb only blister on fresh pads personally.

Analogs just seem so imprecise. If I was stuck with a pad with no dpad and only analog, I'd surely force myself to use a stick. But, hey, if you can get it to work and feel more comfortable with it, more power to ya.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

I really liked this match:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB9ciusfMXg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Munken (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-hIDjh98Po&list=FL1IshTNrbMP8&index=3[/YOUTUBE]

so many great moments this year ;(


----------



## Superstars (Aug 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Pad. I wanted to learn a stick though, not because I wanted to fit in or because I thought my execution was lacking with pad, its because I wanted to learn a consistent universal control method to play fighters with after playing on my brother's 360 and using that horrible d-pad in vanilla SFIV and I wanted to go to an arcade one day. I didn't want to blame any future money match losses against my brother on the fact that 360 controllers were absolute shit for fighters.
> 
> That said, after a year of using a stick I see no reason to stick with it (no pun intended), especially since I have no plans to go to an arcade in the foreseeable future now either, and since I don't really feel like getting any more involved in the community like I used to or care about playing my brother anymore, I see no reason to bother learning a stick for the purpose of a consistent universal control method either. Also, the stick hurts my wrist for some odd reason.
> 
> My PS3's DS3 will suffice. I have experience with it and its more comfortable to me.



Cool!!
Oh and my sister uses the analog stick on the pad as well. It is more comfortable for her.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 5, 2011)

Evo would be fun to go to in like 2015


----------



## Superstars (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow seems dead...Anyone seen the updates for SSF4AE?!


----------



## Daedus (Aug 24, 2011)

Seems like buffs across the boards.  The exception being higher-tier characters, of course.

Nice move, Capcom.

Edit: HOLY SHIT-



			
				Capcom Developer's Blog said:
			
		

> Cody
> 
> • Zoning tools balanced, Knife made more useful
> • Walk speed increased
> ...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 25, 2011)

CODY WALK SPEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Some of Yang's nerfs were ridiculous. I didn't think he needed that much of a nerf. The 5 frame startup for his s.Short is pretty insane and the loss of his fireball invincibility during Roll Kicks is just stupid. Also the +2 frame disadvantage on his Dive Kick is just wtf!?

Yun's biggest nerfs are:
Nishoukyaku (up kicks): *LK only has invincibility up* (and including) the first active frame
EX Zesshou (lunge) hit distribution changed from 7/2 to 6/3, *-1 on block*


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 25, 2011)

i dont think people understand how godsent some of these buffs are.

yay to my Guy.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 25, 2011)

Boo to your Guy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 25, 2011)

u just mad cause he be stylin on u.

 no recovery frames from command flip?! faster walk back is awesom. and no more overhead kick flying over crouchers. im happy.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTOtrPJ4vHg&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2011)

Lawl, Dudley has a cross-up now. Wish it was is j.HK, but beggars can't be choosers. Wish they'd just remove thunderbolt entirely, but the U1 buff is good shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2011)

Still just keep making Sak better.

Capcom, I actually love you right now.

edit: all of Ibuki's changes sound good, too.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait wait you like what capcom is doing? 

You remind me of a fanboy who defends capcom when they've been in the wrond.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd tell you to eat a dick, but you'd enjoy that.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2011)

It's commonly agreed that the old games are better, but, old heads play the new games too.. lol

Most of the guys winning are the same guys who were winning before.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Following the same formula which only attracts a certain crowd not the "old history" ones.



You mean a _target audience_? Gee wiz, mister! CapCom sure is an evil sumbitch!


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, this for-profit company is all about making money, by marketing products to their target audience.

DOWN RIGHT DESPICABLE


----------



## Wicked (Aug 25, 2011)

Who are they targeting this game towards to? Obviously not a lot of people .


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Who are they targeting this game towards to? Obviously not a lot of people .



3SO is definitely for the fans.

SF4 on the other hand.. sold 3mil world wide, and Super sold 1.6 mil so... yeah.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2011)

And all of the SF newfags have heard OG's go on and on about how gdlk 3S is, so they're definitely at least gonna be curious about it.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

*Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition 2012 Character Tweaks Revealed*



> This winter, Capcom will release a free balance update patch to Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition. Today, they revealed a list of the changes they’ll be making to some of the game’s characters. Here’s what’s being done to Akuma, for instance:
> 
> We have made modifications taking into account the overall gameplay balance, as well as his potential for loop setups.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, we've already seen all changes for all characters for this version of the loketest.


----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2011)

Buff Rose you fucking stupid CapCunts


----------



## Daedus (Oct 23, 2011)

Eki said:


> Buff Rose you fucking stupid CapCunts



They did...

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2011)

Obviously not a Rose player (.__.)


----------



## Daedus (Oct 23, 2011)

Eki said:


> Obviously not a Rose player (.__.)



"Obviously not a player who sees fit to bitch every time their main isn't top tier (.__.)"  Would also qualify.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2011)

Rose is a shitty ass character, anyway.

Buff Sagat/Boxer!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 24, 2011)

Rose got some pretty good buffs, I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Vai (Oct 24, 2011)

I started playing this a couple of days ago. 

Its really fun. Trying to learn the timing to focus dash.


----------



## Naked (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone know where I can watch the VODs of the Season's Beatings: Velocity 5v5?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 25, 2011)

Just check the archives over  for now. It will probably be uplaoded on YouTube later on.


----------



## Naked (Oct 25, 2011)

Starts about ~1:14:00.


----------



## Valakrie (Oct 26, 2011)

Are there any PSN users here? I have been playing this game for a month now (I use Cammy, even though a part of me wants to drop this character) and I am looking for more people to play in endless matches. I don't care how strong you are, I am just looking for more people who I can train against. 

My PSN is Valakrie_2041, btw.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2011)

Add me -

PSN: bbqsaucejrz 

I generally prefer people close to NJ/East Coast, but, I'll still emss around from time to time if you're further out.


----------



## Valakrie (Oct 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Add me -
> 
> PSN: bbqsaucejrz
> 
> I generally prefer people close to NJ/East Coast, but, I'll still emss around from time to time if you're further out.


Alright. I'm actually farther out (Gulf coast), but hopefully our connection is good.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 1, 2011)

I EX Tornado Threw a Chun player out of his Kikkosho and he rage-quit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't played online for months now and I decided to go on one day...



TROLLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Daedus (Nov 2, 2011)

It's not the lag that sucks for online play.  It's the sore losers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2011)

Who do you play Duy?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Who do you play Duy?



I was playing Balrog at the time of that message because it's unbearable to play any other characters online due to lag.

Vanilla: Balrog.
Super: Balrog with Cody on the side.
AE: Practicing a lot of Cody again, but tinkered with Fei and Yang before.
2012: Most likely Cody.

I would love to stick to Rog, but he makes me sad ever since AE came out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

Nothing better than getting a salty message from a angry online warrior.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 6, 2011)

Can someone tell me what's the general view on Oni and Evil Ryu in the fighting game community. I never see people use them much and I dont know if thats cause they are banned or what.

Though I have seen Chris Hu and Combofiend using Oni here and there.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 6, 2011)

Waste of character slots. Capcom can't stay away from putting in clone characters in their games.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 6, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Can someone tell me what's the general view on Oni and Evil Ryu in the fighting game community. I never see people use them much and I dont know if thats cause they are banned or what.
> 
> Though I have seen Chris Hu and Combofiend using Oni here and there.



Evil Ryu is a relatively weak character. I believe both his fireball and c.Forward are slower than Ryu's, and I know for sure his Sweep is super awful. That alone kinda crushed him as a character. However, he does get huge payout off a cl.Fierce counter hit.

Oni personally to me is pretty gimmicky. He does have decent footsies though. But in AE, having superb footsies is not as powerful as it was back in Super. That might change in 2012, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 6, 2011)

Momochi at Canada Cup was so epic.  His comeback in the second round against Krone was so godlike.

Speaking of which- fuck Viper.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2011)

I respect Wolfkrone but god I really hate Viper these days.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 6, 2011)

I rushed home from work so I wouldn't miss Momochi's match, but I only caught the last round...I cried a little.

Viper, El Fuerte, and Seth are terrible character designs.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I rushed home from work so I wouldn't miss Momochi's match, but I only caught the last round...I cried a little.
> 
> Viper, El Fuerte, and Seth are terrible character designs.



You need to catch the archive of the second round.  It was a thing of beauty.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I rushed home from work so I wouldn't miss Momochi's match, but I only caught the last round...I cried a little.
> 
> Viper, El Fuerte, and Seth are terrible character designs.



I picked up Seth about a week or so ago, he's actually really fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2011)

Tierwhore     .


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 7, 2011)

Is Seth even high in tiers?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 7, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Is Seth even high in tiers?



Is there even a real concrete tier list anymore?

I just think Top 5 are Yun, Fei, Viper, Yang, and Akuma.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know lol

I haven't seen a tier list for 4 since console Super.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 13, 2011)

oh yea fyi ae 2012 was released today


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 13, 2011)

Ryu has his HP DP again!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

Sagat has 10 more damage on Tiger Scar TU!!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone here still play?

Probably gonna dl 2012 later tonight and test out Cody's new changes. Well, pretty much his walkspeed change and the new Forward Ruffian.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2011)

If I wasn't so dead tired from work I'd play you Duy, but I know by time you get on I'll be passed out.


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 14, 2011)

The T.hawk changes are very nice.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 14, 2011)

Capcom had a great oppurtunity to put in new characters in this update and they dont?



What is wrong with Capcom and their business.. They like to shoot themselves in the foot every thing they do now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 17, 2011)

having alot of fun with Evil Ryu. This is really my first time investing in a shoto. Took a minute but i'm seeing shit in a whole new light compared to going in with Guy. My groundgame has gone up quite alot. footsies and all that. looking at projectiles differently too.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Plus you actually have a DP now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 19, 2011)

Would anyone like to play right now?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2012)

Rezzing cause I bought this again and started playing E. Ryu.


----------

